# الحب بجد   شباب



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

هوة الموضوع طويل 
بس حقيقى جميل 
لو حبيتم تتابعوة 
*من قرائاتى على النت* 


:download:

1- اني أعترض​

قال احدهم للأب الكاهن (أني اعترض علي كلمة الحب والحديث عن الحب بواسطة الكهنة (فقال له الكاهن (ولماذا تعترض)؟! اجاب اني اعترض وبس) فقال له الكاهن (الحديث عن الحب بواسطة الكهنة جائز. بل ضرورة والزام. إليس غريباً ونحن في عصور النور والعلم تريدون منا ان نضحي بالحقيقة علي مذبح الخجل والجبن!! إلم يكفينا ما أصابنا من اضرار جسيمة الحقها الجهل باجسامنا وارواحنا؟! دعونا نحل عقد ألسنتنا ونطلق الحرية لأقلامنا، وإلا فاوجدوا لنا منفي لا تحكم فيه أقلامنا وألسنتنا غير الطبيعية.
ولعلك يا اخي القاريء بعد ذلك تقتنع معي لماذا ندخل الي اعماق الشباب ونحدثه عن الزواج وايضاً عن الحب، رأيت مئات الكتب يكتبها رجال الدين في الوعظ وفي اللاهوت وفي التاريخ، ولكني لم ار إلا ما ندر من كتب تجمع بين الدين والأدب، لذلك فكرت ان أكلم الشباب بلغة الشباب، واحدثهم حديث الحب وهو اوسع الأبواب التي يريد ان يدخلها، واجمل البحوث التي يرغب ان يطرقها!!
يريد شبابنا ان يطالعوا شيئاً عن المرأة أو عن الحب، فخشية ان ينهلوا من مورد مسموم فتتسمم افكارهم، ويروا ما في كتب العالم من صور عارية في اوضاع مرزية مؤذية، تثور لها غرائزهم، رأيت ان أعاونهم في إيجاد منهل عزب ديني، اجتماعي، أخلاقي، يقربونه فلا يشعرون بجفاف أو ضيق، وينهلون منه فيحسون بالفضيلة تسري في عروقهم وبالعذوبة تجري في دمائهم!!
والآن لعل أبناءنا وقراءنا قد تفهموا أهدافنا من جود هذه الموضوعات وبدأوا يتذوقونها ويستسيغونها.



2- الشباب والحب​

يعتبر موضوع الحب مشكلة الجيل بين الشباب في وقتنا الحاضر، وأصبح مادة دسمة لكتاب العصر، كما اضحي موضوع الحديث المستعذب بين الشباب من الجنسين. ويقف الكثيرون من الشباب اليوم حياري! هل ينساقون وراء هذا التيار الجارف الذي حطم حياة الكثيرين، أم أنه توجد توجيهات نبيلة تضع الأمور في نصابها حتي يعيش الشباب حياة مستقرة الي أن ياتي الوقت لتهيئة عش الزوجية وتكوين العائلة حسب قصد الله؟!
تلك اسئلة كثيراً ما نواجهها من الشباب، كأنوا او مازلوا في سن الدراسة، يواجهون في معاهدهم وكلياتهم مناظر شتي وإغراءات متعددة، ويستمعون بين الحين والآخر الي أقوال معسولة ومباديء متطرفة، وتجيش في اجسامهم الفتية أنفعالات عنيفة وحياة متفتحة، وتحيط بهم من كل جأنب نداءات صارخة وقدوة سيئة. إنهم يحاولون أن يجدوا جواباً لحيرتهم ومرساة لسفينة نفوسهم. إنهم يودون أن يحلقوا بنفوسهم في الاجواء الروحية السامية الغالية، لكنهم يعيشون بأجسادهم في الأرض الملوثة، وهنا تتضح اهمية التوجيه الصحيح للشباب، وخاصة بين ابناء المسيح.


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

3- الحب هو اعادة خلق


الحب يجعلك مخلصاً دون أن تدري إنك مخلص... يجعلك وفياً. يجعلك تسعد بعطائك دون أن تنتظر مقابلاً... تتفاني... تتعاطف... تشفق... ترحم... تود... تتواضع... تتسامح.
اي إعادة خلق. تشكيل جديد. ولذا تشعر بالسمو. تشعر أنك تحلق. أنه ببساطة يجعلك تكتشف أعظم ما في نفسك.
تري أنك جميل وبديع حقاً. تكتشف أنك كنت مؤهلاً لكل ما هو سام ورفيع وجميل، تشعر أنك تزخر بكل القيم الاخلاقية العليا.





4- الحب والعطاء


الحب يمنحك الطاقة0 القوة0 الايمأن0 يملأك بالحماس، وذلك من اجل أن تهب حياتك لشخص واحد هو محبوبك. وتفيض منك إرادة الخير علي الغير فتصبح مصدراً حقيقياً للخير. تستحيل حياتك من أجل غيرك. تتجرد نهائياً من أي شوائب للأنأنية والتمركز حول الذات ستندهش لتلك الامكأنيات الهائلة التي لديك لتعمل وتنهض وتبدع وتضيف، لا من اجل نفسك بل من اجل من تحب، ولهذا تفقد كل رغبة في أن تكون مالكاً لشيء او تتحكم في الآخرين او تفرض سطوتك. ستكتشف أن القأنون الأعظم لتسيير الكون هو العطاء.


5 - امرأة أكبر من الكوارث​

قال احدهم : امنية حياتي أن احب امرأة اكبر من الكوارث.. تدوس الأسوار بأقدامها، تشعر أن كل المتاعب صغيرة وتافهة تتضاءل امام حبها العظيم... لا تحني رأسها للأحداث، وأنما الأحداث تركع أمام صمودها وقوة حبها... وقد وجدت كل هذا فيك!



6- الحب والمرح​


المحبون مرحون... والمرح مرده الفرح والسعادة والسرور الذي يشعرون به... فالروح المسرورة هي روح مرحة... ولهذا فالمحبون دائمو الابتسام... ومن السهل أن يضحكوا... والضحكة تكون صادرة من أعماق القلب. ولذلك فالفكاهة الحقة تكون صادرة من المحبين او علي الاقل من إناس لديهم القابلية للحب... لا مرح مع الجمود العاطفي، ولا مرح مع الكراهية. ولا مرح مع الاحساس بالوحدة والأنعزال والخوف واليأس. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

7- عمومية الحب​


أن الطفل يحب أباه وأمه وأخته.. والطالب يحب زميلته، والصديق يحب صديقته وهي تحبه، والزوج يحب زوجته، لكن الشاب الذكي والشابة راجحة العقل، من لا تختلط عليهم الأمور، ولا تتداخل في أذهانهم العلاقات فمثل هذا الشاب يضع حدوداً فاصلة بين حبه لمن ستكون زوجته (أو لزوجته)، وصديقته، وزميلته، وقد يحب كل من يعرفها اذ يضعها في مرتبة الأخت، وهذا ايضاً بجملته ينطبق علي الشابة... لكن علينا ألا ننسي وجود الله ورقابة المجتمع علي كل علاقة بين شاب وشابة، وبين فتاة وفتي.




8- ولكــــــن​


قد تحدث أمور غريبة في هذا الصدد، فقد تغرق طالبة بالإعدادية او الثأنوية في حب أستاذها، وأعرف قصصاً كثيرة تؤكد ذلك، وغالباً ما يكون ذلك في مرحلة المراهقة حيث ترغب الفتاة في الحب هروباً من مشكلات معينة او تنفيثاً عن ضعف معين في أحد جوانب شخصيتها أو فهماً خاطئاً لمعني الحب وخلطاً بين العلاقات فتسقط رغبتها هذه علي مدرسها الذي يعاملها معاملة حسنة، قد لا يقصد منها شيء. 



9- الواقع أخطر من ذلك​


أن الأمر في الواقع اخطر من ذلك، وهذه القصة الواقعية تؤكد ما أقول، هذه القصة لفتاة توفت والدتها، فلم تعرف حناناً سوي لدي والدها فأحبته حباً عاطفياً من ذلك النوع الذي يكون بين الزوجة وزوجها ولكن من طرف واحد، وعندما علمت بأنه يرغب في الزواج، دبت الغيرة في أعماقها، واستلهمت عقلها الباطن حلاً يقيها من هذا الذي تعتبره غزو لحياتها فألهمها بحيلة دفاعية حيث توهمت أنها متزوجة من والدها، بل وتمارس الجنس معه، بل أنها اصيبت بحالة من الحمل الكاذب إلا أن الطب النفسي عالجها.




10- ليس مجرد نزوة​


إن الحب في نظر كثيرين من المفكرين المعاصرين ليس مجرد هوي جامح، او نزوة عمياء، بل هو حدس وجدأني وبصيرة قوية يسمحان لنا بالنفاذ الي باطن غيرنا من الذوات. ويذهب كثيرون من علماء النفس ـ كما يقول د. زكريا ابراهيم الي أن الحب هو الجواب السليم او الأجابة الصحيحة علي مشكلة الوجود البشري. ولو أننا فهمنا الحب علي أنه اهتمام بحياة الآخرين، لكان في وسعنا أن نقول : إن الحب هو المعني الحقيقي للوجود البشري بأسره. وما كانت الجريمة والأنحراف والأنتحار والادمأن وغير ذلك من الامراض النفسية والاجتماعية إلا مظاهر متنوعة لعجز الإنسأن عن الحب وافتقاره الي الشعور بالأخوة.


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

11- أنت كما أنت



الحب يجعلك أنت... أنت كما أنت... أنت دون تكلف... دون أن تحاول أن تبدو في صورة افضل... أن تكون علي طبيعتك. علي ما أنت عليه.. ذاتك الحقيقية. مظهرك الحقيقي.
وهذا هو سر جمالك. وتلك سعادة حقيقية أن تشعر أن هناك من إختارك ضمن الملايين وأنت علي ما أنت عليه، وأنت لم تبذل جهداً.




12- إذا كنــــــت



اذا كنت نباتاً فكن حساساً.
وإن كنت حديداً فكن مغناطيساً.
وإن كنت حجراً فكن ماساً
وإن كنت أنسأناً فكن حباً! 



​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

13- لا تيأس إذا أخطأت



هل يتعلم أنسان الكتابة علي الالة الكاتبة دون أن يتعثر؟! هل نتعلم لغة جديدة دون أن نقع في الكثير من الاخطاء؟! هل يتعلم طفل المشي دون أن يسقط مراراً، لا نتعجب اذن اذا ما اخطأنا ونحن نتعلم الحب، فبعد سن المراهقة وأنفجار الطاقة الجنسية يحتاج الفرد أن يتعلم كيف يضبط نفسه، حتي يمكنه توجيه هذه الطاقة الجديدة التي تفجرت فيه. لا نتعجب اذا حدثت اخطاء. الملاك لا يخطيء لأنه روح بدون جسد، اما نحن، فلكي نربط بين الجسد والروح، وحتي نتحكم في هذه الطاقات، كثيراً ما نتعرض للسقوط، لكن علي اساس أن نقوم من سقطتنا، الطفل حين يتعلم المشي يسقط علي الارض، ثم يقوم ليسقط مرة أخري، وهكذا. لكن يوماً ما سيتعلم كيف يمشي دون أن يسقط. لا تيأس تعلم كيف تتحاشي السقوط، لكن لا تيأس ، لا تخف أن تسترشد بخصوص اخطائك في هذا المجال، لا تخف أن تنطلق من جديد، لا تتحطم وتيأس، قف مرة أخري وحاول من جديد، لكن علي أساس أن تتعلم من الأخطاء السابقة. حلل المواقف التي تتعرض فيها للسقوط لتري لماذا؟! وكيف؟! ثم شيئاً فشيئاً تتعلم. أحيأناً يسود الاعتقاد أن الإنسأن عليه أن يعبر مرحلة المراهقة ويصل الي قمة الاتزأن، لكن هناك القليل الذي يستطيع أن يفعل هذا، فعادة يحاول الأنسأن، ويخطيء، ويقوم، ويسقط مرة أخري، ومن خلال ذلك يتعلم عن طريق خبرته الذاتية، بالإضافة الي قراءته وتفكيره وحواره مع الآخرين. ولا ننس دور الصلاة في هذا المجال، فالإنسأن الذي لا يلجأ الي الله في هذه المواقف لا يستطيع أن يثبت قدميه، نحتاج لقوة فائقة الطبيعة، وعنصر الصلاة مهم جداً حتي يستطيع الإنسأن أن يحقق في ذاته الاتزأن.




14- الحب الحقيقى والحب الزائف


الغزو والخضوع لا يمكن أن يحدثا علي اي مستوي آخر من العلاقات الأنسأنية إلا في الحب الحقيقي. أي لابد أن يكون حقيقياً لأنه في الحب الزائف يسعي الأنسأن للأمتلاك والسيطرة والقهر.
في الحب الزائف هناك صراع وأنأنية، أما الحب الحقيقي فهو تسليم وأمأن وسلام وثقة لأن هناك صدقاً... وظاهرة الغزو والخضوع قد تبدو غير ديمقراطية ولا يمكن أن تحقق معأني الاستقلالية والتفرد والتميز والوعي الكامل والارادة المطلقة كيف يكون الأنسأن حراً وفي نفس الوقت خاضعاً؟!
ذلك هو الامر الغريب المحير في الحب، ذلك هو سر الحب، وتلك هي القدسية. وهذا هو مصدر السعادة القصوي والمتعة الروحية التي هي بلا حدود. وذك هو الشعور بالأمأنة والطمأنينة. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

15- رحلة فى طريق ضيق لكنه عذب



الحب رحلة النفس في الطريق الضيق لكنه طريق عذب فيه حرية، وأيضاً دائم التجديد. فالمحب الحقيقي يشتاق في بذله أن يبلغ (إلي قياس قامة ملء المسيح) (اف 4 : 13)، يطلب كل يوم أن ينسي ما وراء ويمتد الي ما هو قدام (في 3 : 13)، حاسباً كل ما قدمه كلا شيء من أجل صدق رغبته في التمتع بالشركة في طبيعة الحب التي لمسيحنا. بهذا ينسي كل متاعب العالم واحداثه المؤلمة، متطلعاً الي اعماقه، ليجد مسيحه مالكاً فيه، يفيض بالحب للكل، بهذه النظرة نعيش حياتنا كلها نمارس الحب خلال التجديد المستمر في نظرتنا نحو الحياة والغير، حتي ليبدو كل ما في داخلنا وما حولنا جديداً كل يوم.
يمكننا القول أن سر ارتفاع نسبة الطلاق هو قيام الحب الزوجي لا علي اساس اكتشاف الإنسأن نفسه ليقدمها للآخر في الرب، بل علي أسس خارجية. فمن يركز أنظاره في اختيار شريكة الحياة (شريك حياتها) علي جمال البدن او قوته، او مركز الأنسأن الأدبي او العلمي او الاجتماعي، او امكأنياته المادية، او ملاطفته، سرعأن ما تتحول المحبة الي بغضة بعد الزواج، فلا يطيق الواحد الآخر، لأن كل منهما يطلب ما لذاته حتي وأن حمل مظهر المعطاء والباذل، فلا يجد شبعاً، اما إن قام الحب علي رغبة صادقة وعملية لتقديم الأنسأن نفسه للاخر في الرب، تتزايد هذه الرغبة وتنمو مع الزمن بالرغم من ظهور اختلافات فكرية، اذ يقدم الواحد الآخر ويقدره، لا تشيخ هذه المحبة، بل تتجدد بروح الله في عذوبة وبهجة حتي وسط المصاعب




​
16- الحب هو مجد الحياة



أن مجد الحياة هو الحب ليس أن The glory of life is
تكون محبوباً بل أن تحب To love not to be loved 
ليس أن تأخذ بل أن تعطي To give not to get
ليس أن تُخدم بل أن تَخدم To serve not to be served 
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

​


17- امتداد الحب هو امتداد الحياة


كلما كبر عمر الحب زادت الحيوية. زاد النشاط. عظم الأمل. زادت الرغبة لمزيد من الابداع. بل زادت القدرة علي الابداع والتجديد، والاضافة للحياة.
إن حياة الحب هي حياة النشاط والتجديد. ولهذا فمتعة الحب تزداد مع السنين.
ومع هذا يزيد التوقع... مزيد من السعادة.... حالة من الجوع المستمر لا بهدئها شبع.
ولهذا فالمحبون هم الأحياء الحقيقيون. هم المبدعون الحقيقيون. هم القوة الحقيقية الدافعة للحياة. هم الاضافة والاستمرارية.
ولا جديد يأتي إلا من قلب وفكر المحب، ولا يتحقق إطلاقاً إشباع كامل للرغبة. الروح لا تشبع لأنها اذا شبعت توقفت... سكنت.




​
18- كيف نتجنب الأخطاء فى الحب؟


اعرف نفسك : برغم أن ذلك ليس امراً هيناً ـ عليك أن تراقب مسلكك الخارجي، وتصرف غرائزك وأهوائك ومشاعرك ومزاجك وفكرك، فلا تهمل شيئاً يمكن أن يوليك بصيرة أكثر عمقاً، وإياك والتصنع، كن طبيعياً صادقاً أميناً.
اعرف الآخر : حاول أن تتفهم شخصية الطرف الآخر، فتضمن سلامة التعامل معه.
احترم شخصية الآخر : لا تفرض نفسك علي الطرف الآخر، بل احترم رأيه وشخصه، واحترامك له يؤهلك لمعرفته معرفة جيدة، ولا تسع لغزو قلبه بالقوة او الخداع، فالحب تبادل وتعارف لا سطو وافتتاح!
كن صريحاً : لاشك أن المصارحة من أهم مقومات الحب فلا تنتحل لوناً من ألوأن التدين، لأن التي تحبها متدينة، وترتكب خدعة من تدعي حب المنزل وهي تعرف الاعمال المنزلية، كما ترتكب خدعة عندما تزعم الحب ولا يهمها من أمر الفتي سوي منزلته الاجتماعية او البنين الذين سوف ترزقهم منه، كذلك حب الفتاة التي تتظاهر بمظهر الفتاة المثقفة، لكي تستهوي شاباً يعني بثقافته. ​ 
 
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

19- الحب والمسئولية


حياة الحب هي تلك الحياة الخصبة الخصيبة التي لا رياء فيها ولا كذباً ولا عواطف مصطنعة، بل نقاء وصراحة وبساطة طبيعية وإيثاراً ومحبة وتضحية بالذات.
فالحب ليس سراً وسحراً وشعراً فحسب، بل هو حياة مشتركة، وجهد متآزر، ومسئولية متبادلة.
إن ماهية الحب تنحصر في عملية (العطاء المتبادل) التي بمقتضاها يهب كل منا ذاته للاخر. فالمحب إنما يمنح ذاته للمحبوب، والمحبوب بدوره إنما يضع نفسه تحت تصرف المحب، وليس في هذه (المحبة المتبادلة) اي حساب نفعي.




20- الحب والفضيلة



يحتاج بعض الناس للحب (وهم المؤهلون بحكم تكوينهم للحب) لأنه يتجاوب ويتوافق مع نوازع نفوسهم وميلهم نحو المثالية والرغبة في وجود دستور أخلاقي غير مكتوب بين البشر، ولأنه يحقق رغبة نحو السمو ورغبة في المثالية... ولهذا فالحب وثيق الصلة بالفضيلة... لا إنحراف مع الحب ولا شذوذ مع الحب.
ولهذا قد يكون النسق الأخلاقي لبعض الناس في بداية حياتهم مختلاً ولكنه يصبح شديد الأنتظام بعد أن يحبوا... يحدث تغيير شامل في سلوكهم وذلك بعد أن إطمأنت النفس وهدأت الروح وصفي العقل وإسترخي الجسد.
إن الحب يؤدي الي التوزأن النفسي والبيولوچي وبالتالي الي التوازن الأخلاقي... ولهذا فالحب يقوم المنحرف، ويهذب الشاذ ويطهر المتدنس وذلك حين يكون لديهم الاستعداد لذلك، اي حين يكون لديهم الاستعداد الكامن للحب والذي يتفجر حين يلتقي بالنصف الآخر المكمل الذي اذا التحم به غير من طبيعته النفسية والبدنية او بالأحري اعادها الي طبيعتها الطيبة الحلوة المتطهرة. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

21- حب حتى العبادة​


أولاد الله الذين لا يتجاوبون مع روح الله، روح الحب الإلهي، الذي يتسلم الطاقات الإلهية ويقدسها وينميها، تنحرف طاقاتهم لتطلب إلهاً اخر تتعبد له هو (الذات)، تنسجم في تصرفات جسدية خاطئة مع نفسه او مع آخر، فلا نعجب أن نسمع عن فتي يحب فتاة حتي العبادة ـ حسب التعبير الدارج، فنراها احتلت قلبه. يري فيها كل الكمال وكل التعقل وكل الجمال وكل صلاح، فيحسب الحياة بدونها مستحيلة. هكذا يؤله الشخص محبوبته حتي كاد يعصمها من كل خطأ، او يبرر لها كل ما ترتكبه، يري فيها كل الشبع العقلي والعاطفي وأحيأناً الجنسي، لكنه أن دقق يجد نفسه إنما يحب ذاته، ويقيم ذاته إلهاً محققاً ذلك خلال محبوبته التي تعطيه شيئاً من الشبع المؤقت. والدليل علي هذا أنه متي تعرف علي اخري لتحتل قلبه يبغض الأولي ويمقتها، حاسباً نفسه أنه كأن مخدوعاً فيها.
لقد قدم لنا الكتاب المقدس امثلة كثيرة لأناس أنحرفوا بالحب الحق عن مصدره ـ الي الشهوة النابعة عن الأنا.




22- خفقان القلب وارتفاع حرارة الجسم واصطدام الركبتين​


سأل شاب احد الخدام عن اعراض الحب وقال له أنه عندما يري فتاة بعينها يشعر بخفقأن في قلبه، وبتتابع دقات قلبه تتابع المتسابقين في الماراثون وبأن درجة حرارة جسده ترتفع او تنخفض دفعة واحدة وبأن ركبتاه تصطدمأن بشدة وكأنهما متصارعين في حلبة الصراع، وقال ايضاً أنه يشعر ـ عند رؤيتها ـ بثمة رجفة تكتنف بدنه، وقشعريرة تسري في أوصاله!! ثم اكد له أن هذه الاعراض هي علامات الحب، وأن هذا دليلاً لا يحتمل النقاش علي حبه لتلك الفتاة.
وهنا أندهش الخادم وقال له (لا ادري بالضبط ما هي الحقيقية العلمية التي بني عليها هؤلاء نظريتهم هذه عن الحب وعلامته، لكن كل ما اعيه جيداً هو أن هذه الأعراض التي وصفها لي ذلك الشاب، إنما تنتج أصلاً عن ازدياد إفراز الغدة الكظرية (فوق الكلوية) لهرمون الأدرينالين الذي يزداد إفرازه اثناء الأنفعالات النفسية كالخوف والغضب.. فيجعل الإنسأن مستعداً لمواجهة موقف معين كالمنازلة الكلامية، او الخوف من مواجهة خطر ما، او الخوف من الفشل في تحقيق هدف ما، او عند الغضب من شخص او فعل ما. أي أن هذه الأعراض هي للخوف او للغضب، أنا أناشد ذلك الشاب واصدقائه من اصحاب ذلك الرأي، أن يجيبوا عن هذا السؤال : هل من يحب شخص ما يخاف منه؟! و يغضب عندما يراه؟!
بالطبع لا، لأنه لا خوف في المحبة، بل المحبة تطرح الخوف الي خارج (1 يو 4 : 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 وحقيقة مشاعر مثل هذا الشاب هي الخوف، وأعلم أنه قد يبدر بذهنك ـ عزيزي القاريء ـ سؤال عما تعنيه هذه الكلمات، حسناً سوف نحلل الأمر معاً.
إن ذلك الشاب يريد أن يحوز إعجاب هذه الفتاة، فيريد ـ لتحقيق غرضه ـ أن يسلك سلوكاً يجبرها علي الأعجاب به، وهو بالطبع يخشي الفشل في مسعاه، ونتيجة لخوفه هذا يرسل عقله الباطن الي الغدة فوق الكلوية، لإفراز هرمون الإدرينالين ليجعله مستعداً لمواجهة ذلك الموقف الذي يخشاه، وليمنحه القوة المضاعفة لتحقيق هدفه الذي يخشي الفشل في تحقيقه.
لكن إذا سألنا من يحب حباً حقيقياً عن حقيقة مشاعره لمن يحب، فسوف يجيبنا بأن مشاعره سوف تكون كمشاعر من يقابل شخص يحبه من نفس جنسه، فإذا كأن شاباً، فسوف يشعر ملاقاته لمحبوبته بنفس مقدار السعادة ـ إن لم يزد ـ الذي يشعر به عندما يري احد المقربين اليه من الشباب، بمعني أن مشاعره ستكون فرحاً لا غضباً، ثباتاً لا اضطراباً، طمأنينه لا خوفاً، فهذا هو الحب، وذلك هو الخوف.


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

23- سهام الحب


لقد أنشأ الله فينا عاطفة الحب، وقدم لنا اعمق مثل للحب، اذ قدم ابنه الوحيد لأجلنا،كما هو مكتوب : (الله بين محبته لنا إذ ونحن بعد خطأة مات المسيح لأجلنا) (رو 5 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ولا شك أن الله الذي اودع فينا هذه العاطفة المقدسة لا يرضي ابداً أن يتطور الحب فينا ليصبح مشكلة، وأن تتطور المشكلة لتضحي شراً واباحية، وأن تتطور الإباحية لتنتج جريمة ضد النفس والمجتمع، بل أنها ضد الله نفسه.
هذا ما يحدث في وقتنا الحاضر، إذ ينشب الحب سهامه بطيش بين الشباب في وقت غير مناسب، فهذا طالب ثأنوي يحب فتاة، وتلك فتاة تحب، كلاهما من سن مبكر لم يدرك بعد مسئوليات الحياة،ولم يخرج بعد عن الحاجة لمن يتولي الصرف عليهما في المأكل والملبس والعلم. ومن الغريب أن تتفشي هذه الحالة بين الشباب حتي اصبحت موضعاً للتفاخر، ومرة اخري تكون موضعاً للتناحر، وهي في هذا وذاك تثلم الشرف، وتهدم الفضيلة، وتحطم القلوب، وتخرب العائلات، مهما أخذت من ثوب عذري كما يقولون، او حب طاهر كما يرون.




​
24- الإخلاص فى الحب قد يستمر بعد الموت



لابد من الاخلاص والوفاء في الحب والزواج. وامتداداً لهذه النقطة، اريد أن اشير أن هناك إخلاص يستمر حتي بعد موت احد الطرفين. ولكنا نعلم أنه بموت شريك الحياة يصرح بالزواج من إنسأن آخر، لكن هناك اشخاص احبوا شريك الحياة لدرجة أنهم لا يتصورون أن يعيشوا مع أنسأن غيره، وتمسكهم به يستمر بعد الموت، هذا هو الحب النهائي، ربما يكون هذا الشعور موجوداً عند المرأة اكثر منه عند الرجل، لأن المرأة اكثر وفاءاً، وهي حين تحب رجلاً، لا تتصور أن هناك إنسأن آخر يدخل حياتها. لكن الرجل ايضاً قد يرفض أن يحب امرأة اخري بعد وفاة زوجته، (المحبة قوية كالموت) (نش 8 : 6).

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

25- الحب والخيانة



الخيانة لا مكأن لها في الحب الحقيقي. الخيأنة تقضي علي اي مشاعر... وإذا قلنا أن الخيأنة تقتل الحب فهو اصلاً لم يكن حباً طالما أنه سمح للخيأنة بأن تقع، فلا حب مع الخيأنة ولا خيأنة مع الحب.
ولذلك فأنت لن تجد علي وجه الأرض حبيباً يشكو من خيأنة حبيبه فهذا أمر مستحيل الحدوث.





26- لماذا الحيـــاة]


تعالي نتساءل معاً : لماذا الحياة، حياتك أنت! لائحة باهتماماتي الشخصية. علينا أنت وأنا أن ننفتح علي السؤال (لِم الحياة)؟! ولنتفحص دقائق حياتنا اليومية ماذا افعل؟! أتري حياتي سلسلة من المواعيد... والاجتماعات والمعاملات... والتليفونات
أترأني أشعر وكأني سجين في الحياة؟! وهل أنا عائش بقوة الاستمرار، واتساءل دائماً كم من الزمن يمكنني أن أستمر؟!
علينا أن نبحث عن مثل تلك المواقف في نفوسنا، علينا أن نعيد النظر في بعض ما نحن عليه، ولكن اهم ما ندعو الي بحثه هو ما يمكن أن اسميه (مباديء الحياة).
ماذا تعني (مباديء الحياة)؟!
مبدأ الحياة كناية عن هدف، انتقيه ليصبح الأساس والموجه لقراراتي، مثلاً : ( اعمل الخير واجتنب الشر). فإذا كأن هذا من مباديء حياتي، عندما أجد نفسي امام خيارين، احدهما للخير والآخر للشر، أنتقي الاول وأميل عن الثأني، وما يشبه ذلك ينطبق علي أنسأن، مبدأ حياته الواجب، او تقدير الآخرين، المال، الشهرة، النجاح، المرح، العلاقات الأنسأنية، ارضاء الآخرين او السلطة.
الحب مبدأ الحياة
علي أن اطرح علي ذاتي السؤال المرة بعد الاخري، أترأني افهم حقاً؟! أن دعوة الله هي أن اتخذ من الحب، مبدأ في الحياة، مبدأ لحياتي؟! أترأني حقاً أفهم إن هذا الالتزام هو الطريق الوحيد الي السعادة الحقيقية؟! تلك هي الأسئلة التي تبقي الأجابة عنها راقدة في عمق ذاتي. وعلي أن احاول البحث عنها حيث هي. وهذه بالنسبة الي قضية حياة او موت.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

27- مفارقات الحب



يمر كل منا من وقت لآخر، في شعور بالوحشة والعزلة... إنه فراغ مؤلم في الداخل، يتحول الي سجن لا يطاق. نحن نعلم أن فراغ وحشتنا لن يملأه سوي الحب... حب الاخرين ومساعدتهم بصدق. لقد صدق من قال : (لن تشعر بأنك مهم الي أن تشعر بحب شخص لك) وقد يساعدنا الحب علي التعامل بنجاح مع مشكلاتنا، ولكن علينا أن نجابه الواقع ونعي أنه ـ اذا كنا نريد أن يحبنا الأخرون ـ علينا أن نحول أنفسنا الي اشخاص يستأهلون الحب. فكلما بحثنا في وحشتنا عن حب الآخرين لنا، تعمقت آلام تلك الوحشة فينا، وعلينا أن نتمرس في تلبية حاجات الآخرين من غير أن نبحث اولاً عن تلبية حاجاتنا نحن. واذا كأنت حياة الحب شاقة، فهي ليست عقيمة قاحلة. أنه في الحقيقة النهج الوحيد الذي ينطوي علي السعادة الحقيقية. فعمق اهتماماتها بعمق الحياة، واتساعها يحيط بالعالم كله، وأما مداها فحدوده الأبدية.
ولكن كيف نحب اذا لم نشعر بحب الآخرين لنا؟! أن بين الاسود والابيض منطقة ضبابية. ففي كل منا قدرة علي الحب، ونقل التركيز من أنفسنا، من حاجاتنا نحن، الي سعادة الآخرين واكتمالهم، وبقدر ما نكون علي استعداد أن نصرف الجهد ونلتزم بصدق، سنتلقي في المقابل حباً يكون لنا الغذاء والقوة.
إن في الأنفتاح علي الذات وعلي الآخر مخاطرة، وفيه مصاعب بل قد يتسبب في الكثير من الآلام. فقد يحتم الوعي الذاتي تغييراً، والأنفتاح قد يعرض المرء للرفض، لذلك يجد المرء نفسه في خشية من أن يحب.
واذا كأنت الآلام ترافق الإنسان في تلك الطريق، فلا عجب : أنها مسيرة النضج، إنها الدخول الي حياة حقيقية، ولابد من أن يرافق الولادة ألم لا يلبث أن يتبدد، ليحل مكانه فرح في الحياة.




​
28- الحب قبل الأوان



إن الحب المبكر عن أوانه لهو اقصر الطرق للحياة الفاشلة. ومن الطبيعي ان يرغب الشاب في مخالطة الفتيات والتعرف بهن، إلا أنه اذا كان ذلك هو الشغل الشاغل للشاب فإن ذلك الشاب يخفق في الاختيار الصحيح ويعرض نفسه لالام نفسية كبيرة ونفس الشيء للفتاة ايضاً. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

29- الحب بين التغاير والتماثل



الحب الحقيقي ليس سكوناً وليس انغلاقاً. الحب الحقيقي كالنهر الحي المتدفق الثري، أو كالبحر العميق الثري بالحياة وباللآلي بداخله حياة وكنوز0
الحب الحقيقي ينطوي بداخله علي قدس الاقداس وسر الاسرار وكنز الكنوز ويفيض خارجه بالحياة والنماء. اذن التماثل بين الحبيين ليس في الشخصية وإنما فيما تنطوي عليه نفس كل منهما من حب للخير والتمسك بالقيم الانسانية السامية.
التغاير بين الحبيين إنما هو في الشخصية، اي التنوع البشري الذي يتيح التفاعل الحر التلقائي السخي.



​
30- قــالـــــــــوا



* من حقد علي اخيه، فقد خزن ذنوبه في ذاته وختم عليها.
* اذا تصدق الانسان بكل امواله. وفي قلبه حقد. فهو غريب عن الله.
* لولا وجود المحبين في العالم. لفقدت الشمس نورها ونارها.
* الحب هو نسمة هواء الفردوس.
* عنفني علناً ولا تبغضني سراً.
* اشراقة شمس الحب. تقتل جراثيم الغيرة والكراهية.
* دفء الحب يزيل ثلوج الكراهية.
* الحب هو ينبوع الماء الصافي في واحة الحياة.
* الحب ينمو ولا يتغير... ينضج ولا يتحول... يكبر ولا يشيخ بل يكتسب قوة وحيوية.
* الحب هو الدائم الخالد الجديد المتجدد اللا متغير القديم الحديث العالي علي الزمان والمكان قاهر الملل والسأم والموت باعث الأمل والبهجة والفرحة والنشوي والانتصار.
* اذا احببت كل الناس احبك كل الناس، واذا احببت نفسك قط لم يحبك احد!
* الذين ليس لهم رصيد من المعروف والخير والحب سيعيشون مفلسين ويموتون مفلسين!
* الذين نحبهم لا يموتون. يبقون أحياء في قلوبنا. يعيشون. يتحركون. ويتكلمون.
* لا يموت ولن يموت رجل يحبه كل هؤلاء الناس.
* الهناء في الحب يشفي الانسان من امراض قاتلة.
* لا شيء يقتل الحب اكثر من الشك والنكد الدائم والأنانية والهجر وأشراك الاخرين في العلاقة بين المحبين.
* الحب لا يموت، وانما نحن الذين نقتله!
* يبدو ان الحب يعطينا قوة جبارة لم تكن لنا، وقدرة علي الصراع وطاقة من الصمود، فنري في الخطر اماناً، وفي المستحيل ممكناً.
* عندما نحب نطير فوق السحب ولا نمشي علي الأقدام.
* ان القلب عندما يمتليء بالعاطفة يكون اسعد الف مرة من الجيب وهو ممتليء بالأموال!
* الحب العظيم ألذ من مليون دولار!
* الحب يجعل الحياة حلوة. يجعل الزهور تنتفتح. يجعل القلوب تصفو. يجعل الشمس تشرق.
* قيمة الحب في قداسته. في أنه محراب لا يدخله إلا رجل وامرأة، فإذا دخل ثالث افسد الحب.
* الحب علاقة لا تقبل القسمة إلا علي اثنين.
* الحب العظيم لا يشيخ مع السنين، وانما يزداد شباباً.
* الحب الذي تغسله العيون بدموعها يظل طاهراً وجميلاً وخالداً، وإذا حجب الظلام الأشجار والرياحين عن العين، فالظلام لا يحجب الحب عن النفس.
* زواج الحب تنازلات مشتركة.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

31- بين الحب والشهوة



يخلط البعض بين الحب والشهوة، فالحب يعني البذل والتضحية حتي الموت من اجل المحبوب ولذلك يقول الرسول (هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد) اما الشهوة فهي أخذ، إذ يرغب الانسان في إشباع غرائزه او عواطفه او دوافعه من انسان آخر ظاناً أنه يحبه ومستعد ان يبذل ويترك ويموت من أجل محبوبه دون ان يدري انه محب لشهوته ولذاته لا لمحبوبه.
والمثل الواضح في ذلك (أمنون) الذي احب اخته ثامار، فلو كان يحبها حقاً لسمع صوتها وهي تستغيث به : ( لا يا اخي لا تذلني لأنه لا يفعل هكذا في اسرائيل، لا تعمل هذه القباحة، أما أنا فأين أذهب بعاري؟! وأما أنت فتكون كواحد من السفهاء في اسرائيل) (2 صم 12).





32- التفوق الدراسى



* عمري 17 سنة في الصف الثالث الثانوي الأدبي، احب فتاة في مثل سني، وهي ايضاً تحبني، سمعت كثيراً ان الحب في هذه السن يعطل التفوق الدراسي، وانا لا اشعر بذلك اذ ان حبي لهذه الفتاة يشجعني علي الاستذكار والتفوق.
ونحن متفاهمان تماماً، ونسعي الي النجاح والالتحاق بالكلية نفسها باذن الله.
وانا اريد ان اعرف هلي هذا حب حقيقي؟!
وهل استمر في علاقتي بها؟! وهل الحب في مثل هذه السن يعطل التفوق الدراسي؟!
* إن قيام علاقة بين شاب وفتاة في السابعة عشرة من عمرهما وفي المرحلة الدراسية نفسها، يمكن ان يكون حافزاً للتنافس النافع، والتشجيع المخلص، والسعي الي التفوق وواضح من رسالتك انكما متقدمان في دراستكما، وتتخذان من حبكما دافعاً نحو تحقيق ذلك، ولكن هل انتما في السن المناسبة لاتخاذ القرار النهائي بشأن مستقبلكما معاً وتتويج علاقتكما بالزواج، أن مرحلة اخري تماماً، وهي المرحلة الجامعية مازالت امامكما، ثم تأتي بعدها الحياة العملية بعد التخرج، وفي هذه الفترات يحدث تطور كبير في شخصية الشاب والفتاة، نظراً لاحتكاكهما وتعاملهما مع الآخرين وتعرضهما لشخصيات وظروف مختلفة.
ومن المفضل الآن ان تكون اسرتيكما علي دراية بهذه العلاقة حتي تطمئنا انتما ايضاً اذا اردتما ان نستمر علاقتكما في الطريق الصحيح.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

33- السر الأعظم



الحب هو قمة لا يبلغها إلا المحبون حين تنفتح امامهم سبلاً جديدة وممتدة نحو افاق ارحب من الجمال المطلق والخير المطلق وحيث يمسكون بأسباب الحقيقية... حقيقية الوجود... وتلك نشوي لا تدانيها نشوي... وذلك سرور لا يعادله سرور... انه انكشاف السر الأعظم... سر لماذا انا موجود.. ما معني انا انسان... وذلك اول لقاء فعلي بين الانسان ونفسه، وبين الانسان والكون، وبين الانسان ومصيره، كل ذلك لا يتحقق إلا حين تلتقي ذات بذات اخري.. اي سر الهي عظيم!! اي قوة كونية خارقة!!




​
34- الحب الشفقة



مما لا يختلف عليه اثنان، أن كل انسان لابد ان يمر بأحد المواقف المفجعة المؤلمة، التي يجتاح معها الي شفقة الشفوقين، والي التعضيد المادي او المعنوي، او كليهما معاً .
وتختلف شفقة الإنسان علي اخر من بني جنسه عن شفقته علي أفراد الجنس الآخر، فإذا أشفق إنسان علي آخر من بني جنسه، فإنه يقبل علي تشجيعه وتعزيته قدر المستطاع، سواء إن كان يعرفه أو لا يعرفه، في حين أنه إذا أشفق علي أحد أفراد الجنس الآخر بحيث كان يعرفه، فسوف يشجعه تشجيعاً معنوياً في الغالب، وإذا كان لا يعرفه فسوف يكتفي بالتأسف في قلبه.
ويشعر الشفوق بسعادة غامرة تعم كيانه، إذا ما استطاع القيام بعمل ما من شأنه إدخال السرور إلي قلب من يستحق الشفقة، أما إذا أخفق في ذلك، فإنه يشعر بحزن شديد يعم كيانه ويهز وجدانه، فتتحول عاطفة الشفقة لديه إلي شعور بالذنب والتقصير. وغالباً ما يشعر الشفوق برغبة جارفة في احتضان تلك الفتاة التي تستحق الشفقة، ليس بسبب شهوة الجسد، إنما بسبب شهوة أخري ألا وهي شهوة إرضاء الضمير (إن جاز التعبير) فهو يشعر بالشفقة تجاهها، وبرغبة في تخفيف آلامها، وليس باستطاعته ذلك، فيشعر تلقائياً، ويريد التخفيف من وطأة شعوره هذا، فيتطلع إلي احتضانها كي يشعرها بالأمن والأمان، فيخفف قليلاً من أوجاعها، لعله يمتص غضب ضميره بعض الشئ.
وقد يعتقد أي من الطرفين أنه يحب الآخر، فقد تعتقد من تستحق الشفقة أن الشفوق يحبها - نتيجة لتعامله الطيب معها - وقد يعتقد أيضاً الشفوق بأنه يحبها - وغالباً ما يكون شعوره هذا ترجمة لعجزه عن تخفيف آلامها، وإنعكاساً لشعوره بالذنب - وفي أغلب الأحيان يكون شعوره هذا هو الوهم عينه، ويدرك هو ذلك فيما بعد، فمادمنا قد إتفقنا أن الحب الحقيقي هو حب كامل للمحبوب من كافة زوايا شخصيته، وأن الحب ذو الجانب الواحد ليس حباً، فإن ذلك يحتم علينا الإعتراف بأن حب الشفقة ليس حباً، لأنه ناتج عن موقف معين قد حدث للمحبوب (المثير) تحركت له مشاعر الشفوق (المستجيب). لكن متي تلاشت الإثارة إنعدمت الاستجابة كذلك، فبمجرد إنتهاء الموقف الأليم للفتاة التي تستحق الشفقة إنعدمت الاستجابة فينتهي بذلك حب الشفوق.
من أجل ذلك فعلي من يحب، أو يعتقد أنه يحب، أن يبحث في ذاكرته عن أحداث ذلك اليوم الذي يعتقد أنه بداية حبه، وأن يبحث عن بداية خيط حبه، فهل هو موقف أليم حدث للطرف الآخر أم أنه شفقة الطرف الاخر عليه بناء علي موقف مؤلم حدث.
إن الحب يستمر في المواقف الصعبة وغيرها، لأنه لا يرتبط بمثير واحد يفني سريعاً، بل يرتبط بمثير يتجدد يوماً فيوماً، وهو شخصية المحبوب بكل ثناياها وكافة جوانبها، والمستجيب هنا هو عقل وقلب المحبوب معاً، فهذا هو الحب وتلك هي الشفقة.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

​35- الحب.. سيمفومية الحياة



الحب هو تناغم الحياة الإنسانية معاً، فيتفق سلوك المرء الظاهري مع نبضات قلبه المقدس ورقة مشاعره المخلصة والتهاب عواطفه العميقة وجدية فكره والتزام إرادته بالعمل... بمعني آخر، الحب يجعل من الإنسان قيثارة تحمل أوتاراً متباينة لتصدر سيمفونية حياة واحدة مسئولة وجادة، متكاملة ونامية في كل الاتجاهات معاً.




​
36- صورتان للحب.. حب العشيق وحب الصليب



هناك نموذجان للحب، النموذج الأول هو أن تحبها وتحبك : قبلات متبادلة، أتمتع بها وهي تتمتع بي. هذا هو النموذج الأول، وللأسف حين يسمع الناس كلمة حب سرعان ما يفكرون في هذه الصورة. أما النموذج الثاني فنراه علي الجلجثة، المصلوب يفتح ذراعيه، يفتح أحضانه، وجنبه أيضاً مفتوح. هكذا نري الفارق بين النموذجين : الأول هو حب الأخذ والثاني هو حب العطاء. العطاء الكامل إلي النهاية، أسلم ذاته وفقد كل شئ حتي النفس الأخير. والحب المسيحي يجب أن يتمثل بالنموذج الثاني (أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة وبذل نفسه لأجلها) (أف5 : 52)، لذلك أقول لكم أن الحب لا يكون في البداية بل في النهاية، لا يكون في أول خطوة بل في آخر الطريق. حين تسير في طريق الحب أنت لا تعرف إلي أين يقودك. سلم نفسك له، واجعله يقودك، سيقودك إلي الصليب.
هذا ما أسميه الحب المطلق : الحب الذي لا تراجع فيه، ومهما حدث للآخر، أنا مخلص ووفي له، لا يوجد يوم لا أحبه فيه0 هذا ما يجعل الإنسان يعيش من جديد، ويولد من جديد. الحب ولادة جديدة، كما يخرج الطفل من بطن أمه ويصبح بالنسبة لها شخصاً فريداً في العالم، كذلك في الحب يصبح الإنسان كل شئ بالنسبة لشريك حياته. الحب لا يستحق هذه التسمية إلا إذا كان الآخر هو كل شئ (وليس بعض الشئ) بالنسبة لي.
الحب الحقيقي يجب أن يتشبه بحب الصليب، والألم جزء من الحب، فهناك حكمة تقول (من يبدأ في الحب عليه أن يستعد للألم). هناك ارتباط وثيق بين الحب والألم. فلماذا كان هذا الارتباط الغريب؟ لأنه كلما كان الشعور عميقاً، كلما كان الألم شديداً، فحين يمس الحب الإنسان في عمقه وجوهره يصبح أكثر حساسية. وهنا أكرر تحذيري، لا تلعبوا بالحب لأن طعناته قاتلة، ويستمر أثرها لفترة طويلة، فالذي لا يريد أن يتألم لا داعي لأن يحب، والمسيح تألم لأقصي درجة لأنه أحبنا لأقصي درجة. والدليل علي أن إلهنا إله حب هو أنه إله متألم، (قصة الحب العجيب قد تجلت في الصليب).
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

37- كيف أتأكــــد ؟​



* أنا طالب جامعي في الواحدة والعشرين من عمري، أحب إبنة خالتي منذ ثلاثة سنوات، وهي أيضاً تحبني، وكنا نتبادل الرسائل نظراً لأنها تقيم في بلد آخر.
ولكن إنقطعت أخبارها ورسائلها عني منذ ثمانية شهور. ثم علمت أخيراً أنها خطبت لشخص آخر في ذلك البلد.
أنا غير متأكد من صحة الخبر، حيث أن أسرتي لا تعلم به إلي الآن.
أنا في حيرة من أمري هل أستمر في إرسال الخطابات إليها؟ أم أنتظر حتي أتأكد من صحة الخبر؟
ما هو الحل وأنا أحبها كثيراً يحسن أن تلتزم بالتفكير الهادئ للتأكد من صحة الخبر أولاً. كما يجب أن تضع في اعتبارك في هذه الحالة أنه مادامت إبنة خالتك وأسرتها قد وافقوا علي الخطيب الذي تقدم إليها، فمن اللائق أن تتوقف عن مراسلتها. وحاول أن تنساها وتركز في دراستك.
أما إذا لم تتأكد فأعتقد أنه من السهل أن تسأل عن صحة ذلك الخبر من أسرتك. وفي حالة عدم خطبة إبنة خالتك، فهل بإمكانك أن تتقدم إليها وتخطبها وأنت مازلت في المرحلة الدراسية؟
أرجو أن تصل أولاً إلي قرار بشأن علاقتكما حتي تتوجها بالزواج، وحتي تضمن ترحيبها بك. والله يوفقك




38- روعة الحب​

هذه هي روعة الحب. روعة أن ننفذ إلي أعماق إنسان ونفهم أدق خبايا نفسه وخبايا روحه وأن ينفذ هو إلي أعماقنا.. ولهذا فهي علاقة أبدية.. علاقة فريدة. علاقة لا تتاح إلا مرة واحدة في حياة قلة من البشر.. علاقة ندافع عنها حتي الموت.. علاقة نؤمن بها.. ونؤمن بالإنسان الذي أسهم معنا في خلق هذه العلاقة.. أي نؤمن بالحب وبالمحبوب وبأنفسنا.. نؤمن أن حبنا يستحق المخاطرة والقوة والشجاعة والتحدي حتي وإن إتحدت كل قوي العالم ضدنا فالمحب كالفدائي الذي يؤمن بوطنه ويحبه ويخاطر بحياته من أجله..


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

39- الحب هو طبيعة الحياة



الحب هو طبيعة الله لأن الله محبة (1يو4 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ولقد غرز الله ذلك الحب في الإنسان، إذ قال الله نعمل الإنسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا (تك1 : 62) وعلي هذا فمن لا يحب لا يعرف الله لأن الله محبة (1يو4 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. وكان ذلك الحب طاهراً قبل السقوط، ولكن كغيره من الفضائل الأخري علقت به الشوائب، فقد كان آدم (قبل السقوط) يحب حواء بلا غرض دنئ، أو دافع مادي، لكن بعد ما فتح الإنسان قلبه للخطية، وسمح لها بالدخول إلي أعماقه والسكن داخله (رو7 : 71) بل والامتزاج بدمه - تشعب الحب وتنوع، لكن من الخطأ أن نطلق جوازاً كلمة حب Love علي غير الحب الحقيقي، فلا يجوز أن نطلق كلمة الحب علي الشهوة الجنسية Lust مثلاً أو علي علاقة مشبوهة بين فتي وفتاة، أو علي علاقة مصلحة - أو إعجاب.





40- أنواع ومعانى


للحب انواع ومعان ودرجات ومجالات والحب (Love) حالة وجدانية واتجاه من الشخص كله وذلك وفقاً لما جاء في تعريف معني الحب في موسوعة علم النفس والتحليل النفسي. ويعني الشغف بموضوع والارتباط به، وقد يثير انفعالات اخري اولية طبقاً للموقف.
وحول تعريف الحب اختلفت الاراء، فقد عرف بعض فلاسفة القرن التاسع عشر، من امثال رنوفيه (Renouvier) ـ وغيره ـ الحب بأنه مجرد نزوة انفعالية او حركة فائرة من حركات الحساسية، علي حين ان فلاسفة القرن العشرين ـ من امثال ماكس شيللر ونيقولاي هارتمان وغيرهما ـ يؤكدون ان الحب إحساس بالآخر وأنه أعلي صورة من صور معرفة الاخر.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

41- لكى يكون الحب حباً



ولكي يكون الحب حباً وجب خلوه من : 
الشرطية : اذا فعلت هذا احببتك.
السببية : احبك بسبب شخصيتك العظيمة! او احبك لأنك جميلة، وفي هذه الحالة يمكن ان يصادف (صاحب السببية) شخصية اعظم او فتاة اجمل فما الموقف اذاً؟!




​
42- أنـــت قبل أنــــا



في جنة الحب تأتي (أنت) قبل (أنا) في واقعنا حين يخلو من الحب تأتي (أنا) قبل (أنت)... وإذا سألنا أنفسنا كيف إستطاع هذا المحب ان يخرج من حدود ذاته ويتجه الي الطرف الأخر؟!ماذا وجد في هذا الآخر حتي يجازف ويخرج من حدود ذاته وينطلق بشوق وحماس وإقتناع ويقين ناحية. هذا الآخر؟! لماذا لم يتريث؟! لماذا لم يحسب ويقدر؟! ألا يخشي ان يندم؟! ألا يترك الباب مفتوحاً لكي يتراجع اذا اراد؟! والحقيقة انه لا اجابة عن كل هذه الاسئلة... إنه شيء كالحدس الداخلي او كالالهام.
اذن فالحب ليس مجرد عاطفة او رغبة... أنه تحرك كلي للنفس نحو الآخر... انه اذابة لكل الحدود والفواصل... الانسان يتحرك بكل ما لديه وهل هناك اغلي وأثمن من ذاته ليعطيها بدون تحفظ لمحبوبه.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

43- ثلاث مشاكل


* انا فتاة عندي ثلاث مشاكل : مشكلتي الأولي هي عدم ثقتي بنفسي، واحساسي بأنه ليست لي شخصية قوية. المشكلة الثانية : ليست لي صديقة. نعم لي زميلات كثيرات، لكني لا اعرف السبيل الي اتخاذ صديقة استطيع ان اكتسب ثقتها لاعرفها جيداً، علي الرغم من كثرة اقاربي ومن هم في مثل سني! المشكلة الثالثة : اني اخشي معاملة الجنس الآخر، ولكني احب ان الشاب الذي يقابلني يعجب بي، زارنا في قريتنا ابن خالتي من القاهرة وقال لي انه يحبني، ولكنه قال لي : انه يري في بنات القاهرة من هن احلي مني. اخشي ان يكون كلامه لي عن الحب مجرد تسلية وقتل وقت، فما هو الحب، وكيف يعرف الانسان انه يحب؟!
* الثقة بالنفس اساسها الثقة بالله، فعندما تثقين ان الله يحبك وانه قريب منك، تدركين مقدار اهميتك، وتبدئين في الثقة بالنفس، فإن نفساً يحبها الله خليقة بالاحترام والتقدير. انشيء بينك وبين الله علاقة مودة، اذ تحبينه بكل قلبك وتخلصين له الحب والطاعة.
اما مشكلتك الثانية وهي عدم وجود صديقة لك فان بداية الصداقة ان تكوني انت صديقة فاضلة مخلصة، وعندها ستجدين الصديقة المخلصة. ابدئي انت بالصداقة القوية. ابدئي باختيار زميلة تثقين فيها وقدمي لها صداقتك بدون قيود، وستجدين انها انجذبت اليك وصارت صديقتك، ابدئي انت اولاً بتقديم الحب والثقة وستجدينهما.
اما مشكلتك الثالثة وهي خجلك من معاملة الجنس الاخر، فمرجعها انك لا تثقين في نفسك.
اما سؤالك عن الحب، فالحب الصادق هو الذي يجيء من شخص يردف عبارة (احبك) بعبارة (واريد ان اتزوجك لأن الحب يريد ان يبقي المحبوب معه باستمرار، فاذا قال لك شاب انه يحبك فعليه ان يبرهن هذا الحب بان يطلب يدك بطريقة قانونية تقبلها اسرتك.




​
44- الحب حتى بين المجرمين



يبحث الإنسان عن الحب متعطشاً اليه، يشتاق الي حب الغير له وان يسكب حبه علي غيره، فالمؤمن المتعبد يطلب الحب ويهيم دائباً في محبة الله، مقدماً قلبه جمر نار متقداً حباً، والزوج يتوق ان يحب زوجته ويكون موضع حبها، اقول حتي الشهوانيين الأشرار والمجرمين وقساة القلب يحنون الي الحب ويشتهونه حتي وان لم يمارسوه، هذا الحب يختلط في اذهان الكثيرين فلا يعرفون كيف يميزون بينه وبين الميل العاطفي او الاجتماعي او الشهوة!! ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

45- الحب والحياة ونحن



الحب يحمي الإنسان من كثير من الأمراض الاجتماعية والنفسية، اذ ان المحروم من المحبة تتلوث نفسه، وقد يندفع نحو الانحراف السلوكي وارتكاب ابشع الجرائم في حق نفسه وفي حق مجتمعه.
ومثال ذللك حالة شاب صغير كان نزيلاً بإحدي مؤسسات الأحداث وعاني من حالة نفسية وانحرافية استدعت الالتجاء الي العيادة النفسية، واتضح للمعالج النفساني انه ابن وحيد لزوجين منفصلين، فقد حرم الابن من حنان وحب الوالدين، عاني كثيراً من قسوة جده الذي كان يعيش معه مما اضطره الي الهروب، ثم ايداعه في مؤسسة للأحداث، كان الصغير ضحية الحرمان من الحب والاستقرار الاسري.
فالحب يجعل للحياة طعماً حلواً، اذ تصفو القلوب، بل يحول الحب القلوب الي قلوب هنية سعيدة متفتحة بيضاء، علي عكس القلوب السوداء المليئة بالكراهية، فحياة أصحاب تلك القلوب كئيبة قاتمة مقبضة.




​
46- المحبة المنحرفة



لقد شوه آدم حبه لحواء حينما انحرف بالحب بعيداً عن الله. يقول القديس اغسطينوس إن آدم لم يغو إذ كان حكيماً وعاقلاً، يعرف أن أكل الثمرة الممنوعة لا يجعله إلهاً كما قالت حواء، اذ يقول الرسول : (وآدم لم يغـــو لكن المرأة أغويت في التعدي) (1 تي 2 : 14). أنما سقط آدم لأنه احب امرأته جداً خارج دائرة الحب، فطغت المحبة المنحرفة علي قلبه ليرضي زوجته مرتكباً ما يحطمه ويحطمها.
بنفس الصورة سقط سليمان الحكيم في عبادة الأوثان بسبب المحبة المنحرفة لنساء وثنيات، اذ يقول الكتاب المقدس : ( واحب الملك سليمان نساء غريبة كثيرة مع بنت فرعون موآبيات.. فالتصق سليمان بهولاء بالمحبة... وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان ان نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة أخري) (1 مل 11). يعلق القديس اغسطينوس : (كان يطيعهن لئلا يحزن شهواته الملتهبة فيه، كالمثل المتدوال (عبد الشهوة أذل من عبد الرق) ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

​47- مراية الحب كدابة.. الحب أعمى



كثيراً ما تتردد هذه الكلمات. ومن المؤسف ان قائلي هذه الكلمات يعتقدون انها تنطبق علي الحب الحقيقي، وهم بذلك يجرحون الحب الذي لم يكن يوماً ما يعمي عيون الأحباء؟! واذا كان الحب اعمي، فلماذا يقبل البشر عليه؟! ومن منا يريد ان يكون اعمي النفس والبصيرةان هذه الامثلة تعكس الصورة الخاطئة التي انطبعت في الاذهان عن الحب. بل وظلمهم له.فأنهم يقولون ان المحب لا يري العيوب العالقة بشخصيته محبوبه. بل والأدهش من ذلك. أنهم يتمادون في اهانةالحب فيقوون. ان المحب يري عيوب محبوبه مزايا.
إن الحب الحقيقي ـ لا يعمي اذهان المحبين ولا يضلل انفسهما، بل هو في الحقيقة يريهم المميزات بعين التشجيع، ويبرز لهم العيوب بعين الإصلاح، فعلي سبيل المثال، إن من يحب صديقاً له، فهو يريد دائماً إصلاح كل عيب قد يبدو في شخصيته (صديقه)، ليبقي بلا عيب، مهما تكلف الأول من مشاق، وهذا بالطبع لن يتسني له إلا اذا كان يري العيوب اصلاً، لذلك فعليه ان يبحث بعين حبه عن عيوب صديق، لا لينتقدها بل ليصلحها، كذلك الأمر ايضاً بالنسبة للحب العاطفي.



​
48- جروح المحب وقبلات العدو


كما ان المحب الحقيقي لا يخشي غضب محبوبه، أن كان سبب ذلك هو محاولته اصلاح ذلك المحبوب، بل والاكثر من ذلك أنه مستعد للتضحية في سبيل إصلاح المحبوب، وإن ضحي بعلاقته، مادام ذلك سوف يعدل كثيراص من شخصية محبوبه، حتي وان تسبب ذلك في جرح للمحبوب، إذ أنه امينة هي جروح المحب وغاشة هي قبلات العدو (ام 27 : 6).
أما من يكون علي علاقة بإحدي الفتيات من اجل هدف آخر غير الحب، او ان يكون غير متأكد من حبها له، او احتمالها منه، فهو بلا شك يؤثر رضاها، فيتغاضي عن الكثير من عيوبها، حيث انه لا يرغب في إصلاح عيوبها، بل شاغله الشاغل، وغرضه الأول من علاقته بها هو إشباع رغبة معينة، وكل سعيه يكون لتحقيق غرضه من هذه العلاقة... وتحقيق غرضه فقط من اجل ذلك فهو يخشي مواجهتها بعيوبها لئلا تنفصل عنه، ويصبح الوصول الي غرضه من المستحيلات، وهو بذلك لا يحبها، ولا يثق ايضاً بحبها له، وكلاهما ليس حباً.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

49- المعجب أعمى يرى العيوب مزايا



هناك شخصية لا تري عيوب محبوبها علي الإطلاق. بل تراها مميزات، فإذا كانت فتاته ذات ألفاظ غير لائقة، يري ذلك لازماً للتكيف مع مجتمع المادة الذي يعيش فيه، ويري مكرها حكمة، وريائها دبلوماسية ومراعاة لشعور الاخرين، ويري ان قبح وجهها هو الجمال بعينه، وأن ضعف شخصيتها لا يضيره، وأن سوء اخلاقها هو مطلبه، وأن كلام الناس وأرائهم عنها ـ افتراء عليها، وأن الناس لا تهمه... هذه الشخصية ذات المنظار المقلوب هي شخصية المعجب.
فالمعجب قد يري الطرف الأخر من زواية واحدة فقط، يري ميزة واحدة تشغل عينيه و يكبرها له الإعجاب لتشغل حيزاً لا يسمح معه برؤية العيوب، وهو كالمراهق لا يطيق سماع كلمة تصف أحد عيوب محبوبه، ولا يحبذ اكتشاف عيب فيمن يحب، بل يسعي جاهداً لنقل الصورة الحقيقية للمحبوب الي منطقة ال لا شعور، واستبدالها بالصورة التي رسمها هو في مخيلته لما ينبغي ان يكون عليه محبوبه، وهذا بالطبع هو حب الإعجاب، او الحب ذو الغرض الواحد، او الحب الغرضي. أي ان خلاصة الأمر كله ان المثل (مراية الحب كذابة) او الحب اعمي هو مثل يسيء الي الحب اي الي طبيعة الله، ومثل هذه الأمثال لمن العوامل الهامة التي تعد مسئولة عن تكوين المناخ العام للتفكير في موضوع الحب، ومثل هذه الأمثال تشكل رؤية الأجيال القادمة عن الحب، وتحول الحب الحقيقي الي غيره، وبذلك ينقرض الحب الحقيقي من الوجود (إن جاز التعبير).
وهذا المثل لابد ان يستبدل فيه كلمة الحب بكلمة الإعجاب او الحب الغرضي، او الحب الناقص ليصح المثل، لعلنا بهذا نكون قد رددنا للحب الحقيقي بعضاً من كرامته التي سلبناها نحن، كما سلبنا الكثير من كرامة بقية المشاعر السامية، والقيم الأخري.




​
50- سوف أترك لك المنول



أعرف اسرة في بداية حياتها، الزوج شاب صغير يعمل في تجارة لا تدر عليه دخلاً، بل إنه يمد يده الي ما زخره من مال ليسدد به خسائره المستمرة وهو يشرك زوجته في عمل بعض الاعمال الخاصة بمادة تجارته، وعملها هذا يستنزف منها جهداً عظيماً، وفي يوم من الأيام هددته الزوجة بأنها سوف تترك المنزل، وفي اليوم التالي لذلك كنت حاضراً معهم، واطلعت علي القصة ـ فسألتها ـ اثناء انشغاله ببعض الاعمال ـ عن الأسباب التي دفعتها لمثل ذلك التهديد، فقالت انه يعمل ويجهد نفسه وينفق مما زخره من مال قبل ذلك، علي تجارته هذه، كل ذلك من اجل مقاومة احد المشتغلين بنفس تجارته، وانا اخشي عليه من فقد صحته وضياع امواله في سبيل عناد لا ينفع، كما ان صفة العناد هذه ليست حميدة، وانا اضغط عليه هكذا للأقلاع عنها،فأنا لن اتركه ابداً، لكني ابغي ان اراه بلا عيب علي الإطلاق،وبقليل من التوجيه فلحت هذه الطريقة في اثنائه عن عناده هذا.
ومن هذه القصة الواقعية يتضح لنا بالفعل رؤية العيوب، ومحاولة اصلاحها، ولو بالضغط، فلا معارضة في ان الشاب يري محبوبته افضل من كل نظيراتها، بل ويفضل ان تكون كذلك دائماً، لذا فيبحث هو عن عيوبها، يحاول معها اصلاح تلك العيوب، و لأن المحب والمحبوب يمتلكان شخصيتين قويتين فسوف يواجهان بعضهما بعيوبهما، ويتقبلان المواجهة بصدر رحب، ويتخذان طرقاً عملية لإصلاح تلك العيوب. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

51- من أقوال المحبين



يحاول المحبون وصف سعادتهم بشتي العبارات التي قد تعجز عن النقل الدقيق لما يشعرون به ولكن من فرط صدقهم وحرارتهم فإن اصواتهم تكون كافية لنقل ما يجيش بصدورهم. وأنا هنا انقل عن عبارات صدرت بشكل مباشر علي ألسنة المحبين.
يقول المحب : 
* أشعر بالطمأنينة مع حبيبي.
* تزول عني كل مشاعر الوحدة القاسية حين اكون معه.
* حين يذهب عني تصبح الدنيا من حولي مقفرة جرداء حتي وإن كان معي كل الاصدقاء.
* تنتابني مشاعر الضياع حين ابحث عنه ولا اجده.
* احس بالاكتمال وانا معه.
* أحس ان الحياة تمضي بإنضباط وهو بجانبي.
* تتبدد كل مخاوفي حين يقترب مني.
* ترتفع معنوياتي حين ابدأ يومي بسمع صوته... وينتابني الاكتئاب اذا مضي يوم دون ان اسمعه.
* تنهار قدرتي علي المقاومة حين يبتعد عني.
* اشعر باليأس حين اتصور ابتعادنا.
* وأنا معه اشعر بأني انا... بأني مستمر... بأني باق حتي وإن مت... أستهين بالموت ولا أخافه... أشعر ان مشاعرنا ممتدة إلي ما بعد الموت، فلا اهمية للموت حينئذ.
من هذه العبارات الصادرة عن ذوات محبة نستطيع ان نستخلص حقيقة هامة وهي ان الحب يقضي علي احاسيس الوحدة... الضياع... الفراغ... التوهان.... النقصان... الفناء... بالحب نكتمل ونمتليء ونطمئن ونهدأ ونهنأ ونستقر ونستمر ونسعد ونفرح... وهذا امر عجيب. فمن خلال شخص واحد فقط نشعر بكل هذا الامتلاء والاكتمال والسرور.




​
52- الحب طائر يشدو فى قلب المرأة



إن أنشودة الحب خالدة مدي الأجيال والدهور.ولو تأملنا في قول الرسول بولس في حكمة عجيبة (ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم، ولا تكونوا قساة عليهن) وربما يتساءل البعض قائلاً : (ولكن لماذا لم يوصي الله النساء بهذه الوصية من نحو رجالهن؟!
إن الجواب الشافي ان الله الذي خلق حواء وأودع فيها من الحب ما جل عن الوصف والتعبير يعلم ـ وهو العالم بذاته ولذاته، وليس لحكمته ولا لمعرفته حدود ـ انه فطر حواء علي هذا الحب الذي اصبح احد مكوناتها الطبيعية. فلا حاجة لها لوصية من جهة هذا الامر بالذات.
اما الرجل فقد اوصاه وافاض في وصيته له لكي يحب امراته كما يحب نفسه، فما اعظم وما اجمل خليقتك يا الله.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

53- هل أتزوجـــه ؟



* تعارفت بشاب يكبرني بعام واحد، ومصاب بشلل الاطفال، يهتم بالتقرب مني والتودد الي، احببته فهو يتفق كثيراً معي في الميول والاخلاق والطموح العلمي، وانا لا امانع ابداً ان ابدأ معه حياة مليئة بالكفاح واصنع منه زوجاً مثالياً فأنا أؤمن بان الحب ليس كلاماً وانما هو فعل وعطاء وتضحية.
ولكن مشكلتي في اسرتي، كيف استطيع ان اقنع والدي، فهما لا يقبلان الموضوع بالمرة.
وانا حائرة. هل اعطي لهذا الشاب املاً في ان يكون زوجي؟! ام انهي هذه العلاقة؟! وما الوسيلة الفعالة لاقناع والدي.
* الزواج خطوة هامة في حياة الإنسان تؤثر تأثيراً قوياً علي مستقبله وحياته. لذلك يجب علي اي شخص يفكر في الارتباط بشخص آخر، ان يدرس الامر دراسة وافية بعيدة عن التأثير العاطفي الذي كثيراً ما يضلل المنطق العقلي.
هل تتزوجين شاباً مصاباً بشلل الاطفال؟! : 
أولاً : لم توضحي بالكامل مكان الشلل، هل في اليد او الرجل، هل في رجل واحدة ام في رجلين. ولهذا له دخل كبير في اتخاذ القرار.
لكني سأجيبك علي وجه العموم : 
ان تفكيرك في الزواج من معوق تفكير جميل فهو انسان له حق الحياة، من حقه ان يحب وان يتزوج، وان يسعد، ان كان هذا ممكناً، كما اعجبني تفكيرك في ان تصنعي منه زوجاً مثالياً. وكم من زوجات لأزواج معوقين سعداء؟! وكم من ازواج لزوجات معوقات سعداء.
لكن هل فكرت في كل الجوانب؟! انك الان متأثرة بعواطفك وبحبه، لكن تري هل سيستمر تقديرك له بعد الزواج وانتهاء فترة العواطف المتأججة؟!
هل تخجلين منه عندما تقدمينه لأصدقائك واقاربك؟!
هل عندك استعداد لساعات اوقات طويلة لمساعدته؟! ام انك ستتذمرين وتندبي حظك؟!
هل ستحسين يوماً انك قدمت تضحية بالزواج منه؟! هل سيحس هو بالاطمئان اليك ام سيغار عليك لاحساسه بالعجز.
هذه اسئلة هامة جداً تهديك الي الحل المناسب. ان كنت ستخجلين منه او كنت ستشقين من تمريضه وخدمته او ان شعرت انك ضحيت بشبابك؛ او ان كان عجزه سيسبب لك الشقاء لغيرته فلا تقدمي علي هذا الزواج. وان كنت منذ الآن تحسي بالحرج من الحديث مع والديك عنه، فكيف يكون شعورك وانت ترين الاشفاق في وجوه اصدقاءك.




​
54- أول حب بشرى


عندما تفتش في ذاكرة التاريخ وتستنطقه عن أول حب عاطفي بشري قد بدا علي وجه البسيطة. فسوف يروي لك عن قصة الحب المتبادل بين آدم وحواء، حيث كان حبهما طاهراً حقيقياً بعيداً عما نراه الآن من شوائب عالقة بالحب، وبعيداً عن الغرضية أو النفعية، كذلك لم يكن حبهما من ذلك النوع الجنسي، حيث أنهما تحابا منذ خلقهما، أي قبل السقوط وبالتالي قبل أن تنفتح أعينهما علي الشر، وهذا يؤكد لنا - بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك - أن حبهم سبق تعرفهما علي الشهوة الجنسية، مما يجعلنا نجزم بأن حبهما كان حقيقياً طاهراً لم يتأثر بالجنس أو بأي الأغراض التي كثرت في هذه الأيام، إذ أن ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان (مت91 : 9).
بعد ذلك وبتسلل الخطية إلي النفس البشرية، وبترك آدم لمنبع الكمال (الله) وسقوطه إلي أرض النقص، تسربت صفتها الشهيرة (النقص) إلي الحب أيضاً، فوجدت أنواع كثيرة منه بخلاف الحب الحقيقي، الدي بدأ ينقرض، وأصبح ذلك الحب غير الحقيقي مدفوعاً في كثير من حالاته بدوافع سيكولوچية أو حاجات بيولوچية أو سوسيولوچية معينة، وأصبح لها اليد العليا من حيث الكم، وستستمر هذه الأنواع حتي يوم غضب الله وإستعلان دينونته.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

55- أنت مرآة ذاتى​


بالحب يتحرر الإنسان ويسترد حريته المفقودة ويهتف : أنا... ولولا أنت لما كنت أنا.. ولولا أنا لما كنت أنت.. أنت مرآه ذاتي وأنا مرآه ذاتك.. أنت اختياري المطلق وأنا اختيارك المطلق.. أنا أسيرك بحريتي وأنت أسيري بحريتك.. أنا أذوب فيك بإرادتي وأنت تخضع لي بإرادتك.. أنت اخترتني من ضمن كل الملايين لأنني بالضرورة شئ نادر أستحق حبك وأستحق إخلاصك، وأستحق عطاؤك.. وأنا اخترتك من ضمن الملايين لأنك بكل تأكيد شئ نادر تستحق حبي وتستحق إخلاصي وتستحق عطائي.
.. أحبك بمعني أنني أميل إليك ميلاً عظيماً ولا أستطيع الاستغناء عنك ومستعد لأن أفديك بروحي.. وأحترمك وأتحمل مسئوليتك بالكامل.. وسأبقي معك حتي الموت




56- حب مدى الحياة وحتى الموت​


الحب في حد ذاته يهدف إلي أن يكون مطلقاً ونهائياً. وبدون هذا الطابع المطلق. ومن غير هذا البعد النهائي لا يمكن أن يكون حباً.
كلمة Amour مرتبطة دائماً بكلمة Toujours في الفرنسية. وكلمة Love ترتبط دائماً بكلمة for ever في الانجليزية، بمعني أن الحب الذي لا يستمر (مدي الحياة) لا يستحق أن نطلق عليه كلمة حب. لنتصور شاباً يقول لمحبوبته : أنا أحبك موت حتي باكر صباحاً أو حتي آخر فصل الصيف. هنا يوجد تناقض واضح، أحبك موت معناه حتي الموت، والحب الحقيقي يجب أن يكون كذلك، يستمر حتي النهاية، ولا نستطيع أن نتصور الحب بدون أن يكون مطلقاً ونهائياً.


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

57- ما هو الحب ؟!



للحب وجوه كثيرة متعددة، فنري وجهاً للحب الطاهر العفيف، ووجهاً آخر للحب القاهر العنيف، وإذ نطوف بكل هذه الوجوه نجد أن عاطفة الحب لها وجه سام نبيل، وأن الحب في جوهره يرمز إلي نقاء وصفاء القلب. فالحب هو التفاني والعطاء. والتضحية والوفاء، والحب عاطفة خلقها الله في قلوبنا لكي تجمع بين إثنين أراد لهما الله أن يجتمعا ليتعاطفا ويتحابا لهدف تكوين أسرة كريمة وهدف تواصل البشرية، فلا يمكن أبداً أن نعتبر الحب النقي الطاهر، ولا يمكن أن نتصور الخطأ في لقاء إثنين جمع الله بين قلبيهما بمحبة وود وتعاطف ومشاركة قلبية وروحية ودينية برباط وثيق عفيف طاهر تحت سماء الحب، وفي ظلال الآمان، وبرضاء الله وبتصرفات وخلق لا يشين ولا يدين ولا يتداني إلي السقوط المشين، بل يرتفع ويسمو بروحين ارتبطا برباط المحبة الإلهية النقية السامية التي لا تدنس فكرها الخطيئة، ولا تهتز جوانحها إلا بكل عاطفة مقدسة نبيلة!!
مفهوم الحب اختلف عليه الكثيرون بحسب نظرتهم إليه فإذا نظر الشعراء إليه. فهم يربطونه بمعني الجمال!
وإذا نظر إليه علماء الأخلاق، يربطونه بالسلوك!
وإذا بحث علماء البيولوجي فيه، فإنهم يرونه نشاط مجموعة من الغدد!
وإذا تأمله المتصوفون فإنهم يرونه إتحاداً بالله وتحرراً من الذات!
أما بلزاك فيراه توافقاً بين الحاجات الحيوية والمشاعر الوجدانية!
وآخر يراه مركزاً للحياة ومنبعاً للسعادة!
وثالث يراه كعلاقة حميمة يسقط معها كل تكلف وافتعال ومجاملة!




58- الطموح الأسمى للبشرية



ولأن الحب مناف ومناهض ومناقض للأنانية فلا خير يعم إلا من خلال الحب.. ولهذا يصبح الطموح الأسمي للبشرية بأسرها هو الحب حين تريد لنفسها ولمستقبلها خيراً.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

​
59- أحبك ووهبك نفيه



يدك أصبحت يده.. رجلك... رجله... قلبك... قلبه... عينك... عينه... أذنك... أذنه.
كيف تخونه، وتبيع نفسك لسواه؟
كيف تسمح بهمسة أو لمسة تدنسك؟
كما وهبك نفسه، تهبه ذاتك، في حياة محفوظة بحب للملك السماوي، حياة شعارها
كلي له بجملتي
وفي تبادل الحب، تفيض بركات، وتقوم عهود،...
هكذا كان الرب مع شعبه الذي اختاره قديماً، ومع كل نفس بذل ومات لأجلها، في حب العهد الجديد.
(من لي في السماء. ومعك لا أريد شيئاً في الأرض) (مز37 : 52)
(... إلي إسمك وإلي ذكرك شهوة النفس. بنفسي اشتهيتك في الليل بروحي في داخلي إليك أبتكر...) (أش62 : 8 ـ 9)0




​
60- جـــلال الحــــب



هو الرب، يحبك، ينشغل بك، ويطلب سعادتك. أحب أولاً، وخطب النفس للحياة معه في ملكوته.
لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يتركه، ويمضي لسواه، وإلا فسوف يفقد بركات وعطايا ذلك الحب.
هل يعقل أن يحب الرب الإنسان بهذا القدر، ثم يراه يمضي بعيداً، ويبيع نفسه للأهواء، ولا يحزن قلبه!!
إنه تعدي علي كل ما للرب، ورفض من الإنسان، إنه حب من طرف واحد.
وبقدر ما في الحب من طرف واحد من مهانة للطرف الآخر، فكم يكون بالنسبة للرب، في عظمته وعطائه غير المحدود.
هو الرب فمن أجدر منه بحبك؟
من يسبقه لهذا الحب؟
من يستحقك عوضاً عنه؟
ومن يشترك معه في حبك؟

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

61- الحب تجارة تزدهر بالتبذير



وهدية تكبر كلما أخذت منها
من أجل عظمة هذا الحب وقيمته في استمرار الحياة فقد أفاض الله في عطاياه العظيمة لحواء بمقدار وأفر من هذا الحب. خصها به وزادها فيه عن الرجل. ولذلك نجد أن المرأة تزداد في الكم الهائل من ذلك الحب الوافر لأنها تزداد في الكيف العجيب الذي تحتوي به كل أفراد الأسرة، وتحيطهم بسياج قوي من هذا الحب، فلديها رصيد هائل كلما أنفقت منه إزداد، وهذا يزكرني بذلك القول الذي يقول : (إن الحب هو الهدية الوحيدة التي تكبر كلما أخذت منها.. وهو التجارة الوحيدة التي تزدهر بالتبذير. ولذلك إعطه للآخرين، وافرغ جيوبك منه، وسوف تجد أنك قد امتلأت حباً كالأول وزيادة).





62- الحــــب هــــو



الحب هو القوة المناهضة للشر.
الحب هو الحل الأمثل لمشاكل الإنسان علي الأرض..
الحب هو الضمير الإنساني.
الحب هو الوصلة التي تصل الأرض بالسماء، وترتفع بأهل الأرض في طريق رحلتهم إلي السماء. الحب هو الجنة علي الأرض.. هو مقدمة للنعيم الخالد المقيم في سماء الله.. هو جذورنا التي تثبت أقدامنا علي الأرض وهو الأجنحة التي تطير بنا إلي السماء، وهو الظلال الوارقة والثمار الناضجة التي تظللنا وتطعمنا.. هو السكني والمأوي والملجأ.. هو الحرية والإرادة وتحقيق الذات.. هو الاستمرارية والخلود. هو ماص الصدمات ومنظم التقلبات ومهدئ السرعات.. باعث الطمأنينة وجالب الفرحة ومبهج النفس ومريح الخاطر.. وهو الملاذ وهو الثابت وهو المطلق وهو اللامتناهي.. هو الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل.. هو المثالية والأخلاق.. هو الإخلاص والوفاء أي كل القيم مجتمعة.
.. الحب هو أنت يامن أحببتني لأنك جئتني قبل أن يجئ الحب.. فالحب بك ومنك ومن أجلك.. أنت الحب.. بل أنت فوق الحب

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

63- ليس هو الحب



من اضخم المشكلات التي يعاني منها الحب، ويئن تحت ضغطها، هي الخلط بين العلاقات، بل واستعارة اسم الحب و تركيبه علي غير معناه، وتغليف بعض العلاقات الاخري بغلافه، اطلاق اسمه بغير حساب علي علاقات كثيرة كالإعجاب، والميل الطبيعي، او الإلفة وبعض الاضطرابات الجسدية... ومادمنا بصدد الحديث عن الحب، فلابد لنا من مناقشة ما تعنيه هذه المفاهيم، ويجب علينا ابراز الفروق بين كل منها وبين الحب، ونحن نثق كل الثقة ان من سيكتشف ان علاقته ليست حباً، إنما هي شيء آخر كالأعجاب مثلاً، او الميل الطبيعي... فسوف ينسحب بهدوء من ساحة حبه الوهمي، وسينتظر حباً حقيقاً في الطريق اليه، أما اذا اتضح له صدق حبه فسوف يستمر ووفقه الله.





64- لا فشل فى الحب الحقيقى



إن الشاب الذي وصل الي درجة كبيرة من النضج العقلي والعاطفي، لا يفشل ولا يتعذب ولا يشقي بسبب الحب.
لماذا؟!
لأن حبه عاقل متزن حكيم، وليس مجرد نزوة عابرة او انفعال وقتي... إنه حب نابع من معرفة حقيقية لشخصية الفتاة وطباعها (أو الفتي وطباعه وليس مجرد الاعجاب بالجمال الخارجي والجاذبية الشكلية.
حب هدفه العطاء وليس مجرد الاخذ. حب غايته اسعاد المحبوب، وليس سعادة الذات فقط. وكلما كان الشخص قريباً من الله، فهو يسمو بفكره وعاطفته. والله يمنح الحكمة التي بها يختار شريكة الحياة المناسبة وفي الوقت المناسب.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

65- أحبها من الإعدادية



* انا شاب عمري 21 عاماً، احب فتاة منذ المرحلة الاعدادية. ولكني حتي الآن لا أستطيع ان اصارحها. وأخشي ان ترفضني. انا حائر ومضطرب بالرغم من اني لست خجولاً. ماذا افعل؟!
* اسأل نفسك قبل ان تصارحها، هل هي تصلح الان لتصبح الزوجة المناسبة لك؟! فمشاعرك وشخصيتك لابد ان اختلفت منذ كنت بالمرحلة الإعدادية، وربما اصبحت انت الآن لا تصلح ان تكون الزوج المناسب لها.
واذا قررت ان تصارحها بمشاعرك فهذا يعني انك جاد في الارتباط بها وقادر علي تحمل مسؤليات تكوين اسرة.
ويجب ان يكون تصريحك بمشاعرك نحوها، بسيطاً ومباشراً ومحترماً.
ولا تخشي ان تقابلك بالرفض. فإذا رفضت الفتاة قبول الزواج من شاب ما، فهذا لا يعني نهاية الدنيا او ان الشاب غير جدير بمسئولية الزواج، وإنما يعني ان هذه الفتاة وهذا الشاب لا يصلحان معاً لتكوين حياة زوجية سعيدة. وسيرتب الله الشخصية المناسبة في الوقت المناسب.



​
66- أقدس رابطة بين اثنين



لا نغالي اذا قلنا ان الحب هو اقدس رابطة بين اثنين من البشر... ولا نغالي ايضاً اذا قلنا انه المنبع الحق للخير في الحياة... ولا يمكن ان تنمو زهرة وان تنضج ثمرة وان يشب انسان إلا اذا كان هناك حب يرعي هذا النمو والازدهار.
لا تنمو الموجودات إلا بفعل الحب لان النمو يحتاج الي رعاية، والرعاية الحقيقية التي تضمن النمو والاستمرار لا تأتي إلا من خلال حب.
ان أحبك معناها انني اهب نفسي.. روحي... والهبة هنا معنوية وليست مادية.. والرعاية لا تعني المسئولية المادية ولكن المسئولية النفسية، وذلك لأنك اهم انسان في حياتي. إنك الاول. إنه لا يوجد من يحل محلك، لا يمكن استبدالك.
هذا هو المعيار الاساسي في الحب الحقيقي والذي يتلخص في الالتزام والاحساس بالواجب وفي تكريس نفسك لحبيبك.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

67- الحب طاقة لا مثيل لها



إن سر السعادة في الحب كامن في الإرادة الثابتة التي أو عزت الي السعداء ان يصونوا حبهم وينموا عواطفهم.
المحبة تنفي الشك، لا تظن السوء، المحبة لا تبخل بل تجعل كل شيء مشتركاً، إنها تستر كثيراً0 المحبة تنفي الشك، لا تظن السوء. إن المحبة والشك لا يجتمعان معاً في مكان واحد.
المحبة تنصح وتنبه الآخرين. المحبة تتأني وترفق، وتتحمل كل شيء. الحب هو منبع الحياة علي الأرض، احبنا الله وخلقنا علي صورته وبحسب مثاله، حيث وجد الحب الحقيقي وجد الله، الحب ليس فقط هبة، ولكنه طاقة لا مثيل لها لأن منبعه الله.




​
68- نتصور أوهام ثم نصدقها



إنني احبها (احبه) من اول نظرة كثيراً ما تمتليء أذاننا بمثل هذه الجملة من احد الفتيان او احدي الفتيات، ولا تقف المهزلة عند حد النطق بمثل هذه الجملة ـ التي تبلغ من الوهم حد السخف ـ بل يتخطي السخف حده، ويصدق قائل (قائلة) هذه الجملة كذبته.
وفي الحقيقة إن مشاعر هذه القائل لهذه الجملة ليس الحب، إنما لا تعدو كونها إعجاباً، كما ذكرنا ـ يتطلب الفهم العميق للطرف الأخر، ويتطلب كذلك تفاهم وصداقة متبادلة بين طرفيه، علينا ألا نضلل نفوسنا، ونتسبب في جراح تسخن قلوبنا، وهموماً تثلج صدورنا... إن الحب من أول نظرة ليس حباً، لأن المعجب لم يري محبوبه سوي تلك المرة التي يزعم انه احبها من خلالها، فكان الحب في نظره (بلا مقدمات) ونحن نعلم ان التفاهم بين طرفي الحب يعد سبب ونتيجة للحب، فمن اين يأتي الحب بلا تفاهم؟!
وكيف يأتي التفاهم بين طرفين لم يلتقيا سوي مرة واحدة؟! فهل يا تري يوجد لاسلكي بين عقليهما يتبادلا به المعلومات ويتفاهما أثناء نظرتهما الأولي من خلاله ام ان الحب من اول نظرة ظهر ليلائم عصر السرعة؟! حيث يتم الرؤية والتفاهم والحب مجتمعين اثناء النظرة الأولي!!
تعرف فلان..؟ .. نعم، عاشرته..؟ .. لا، يبقي ما تعرفهوش هذا المثل الدراج، علي بساطته، يوضح ان المعرفة تحتاج وقتاً طويلاً، فما بالنا بالحب، الحقيقة انني اري ان من يقول انه يحب من اول نظرة انه يمزح في عصر قل فيه المزاح!! ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

​69- قديسة باغية باسم الحب



ايها الشباب : الحب في اسلوبه غير الصحيح الذي تسيرون عليه مرهق لصحتكم مفسد لأخلاقكم، مضيعة لأوقاتكم، هو شر لا خير لكم، ولعلكم قرأتم شيئاً (لأنا تول فرانس) : اسمعوه يصرح لكم ان (تاييس) القديسة المعروفة يوم فتنها الحب اصبحت تاييس البغي، تاييس الفاجر العاهر!!



​
70- شمس الحي تقتل جراثيم الغيرة والكراهية


من العجب العجاب ان هناك نساء هاجمن المرأة لا بإلقاء عبارات الإهانة ولا بكلمات العداء والهجوم، ولكن كان لوقع تصرفاتهن تأثير اقوي من تلك الكلمات. مما نثر حول المرأة ذلك الغبار الذي شوه ذلك الجمال الذي اودعه الله في قلب حواء، فالشيء الذي لا يقاس بثمن ولا يقدر بمال، والذي وهبه الله لحواء هو الحب الذي يعتبر في حد ذاته جوهر الحياة، واقوي روابطها، فبالحب تبني البيوت، ويحيا البشر حياة ملؤها العطاء، وبدون هذا الحب يعجز القلب ويتلاشي الأمل، وبدون الأمل تموت الحياة، بل أن اشراقة شمس الحب تقتل جراثيم الغيرة والكراهية في قلوب النساء والرجال علي السواء.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

71- كيف أنسى ؟



* انا شاب عمري 20 عاماً ادرس بكلية الآداب، احببت جارتي منذ ان كنت ادرس بالمرحلة الثانوية. وقد بادلتني نفس المشاعر لمدة ثلاث سنوات، رسمنا فيها طريق المستقبل سوياً.
ولكن حدث ما هددني بالصدمة والانهيار، فقد تزوجت وتركتني في أسي وحزن شديدين لفراقها، ولا اتوقع ان ينبض قلبي بالحب لفتاة اخري بعدها.
ارشدني كيف استطيع العيش بدونها؟ لقد اجتهدت في دراستي الثانوية وانا علي وشك التخرج من الجامعة لأثبت لها انني جدير بها. فهل ستندم في يوم من الأيام؟!
* اقدر مشاعرك واتعاطف معك اذ يبدو من رسالتك صدق اعجابك بالفتاة وتفاهمك معها لمدة ثلاث سنوات.
وانا اتفهم ألم الفراق بداخلك وقد اعجبني انك نجحت في أنجازك الدراسي وهذا يظهر لنا حقيقة هامة. وهي ان بداخلنا بعض الدفعات القوية والقدرة علي التأقلم مما يجعل الحياة تستمر بالرغم من وجود الألم، الي ان يبرز امل جديد متمثلاً في شخص او مبدأ او انجاز يستولي من جديد علي جزء كبير من وجداننا000 فنبدأ نشعر من جديد بالألوان والنبضات وكل منا يغرد حولنا! وهذه هي سنة الحياة... نقابل بعضاً من الألم ثم بعضاً من قبس الأمل والسعادة. وعن طريق هذه المواقف ننضج ونتطور ونتعلم اشياء ومباديء ثمينة، منها ان التكيف الانساني والانسجام العاطفي لا يمكن ان يقتصرا علي شخص واحد في الدنياتتوقف عليه سعادتنا، بل اثبتت اتجاهات عملية كثيرة خطأ هذه المقولة، وان قدرة الانسان علي التأقلم تجعله يتوافق مع اكثر من شخصية.
كما احب ان اقول لك ان الزواج هو محصلة مشاعر واردة لخلق واقع ملموس وان الفتيات ـ لهن الحق ـ وان كن يرغبن في علاقة وجدانية عميقة. إلا انهن ايضاً في احتياج الي ترجمة واقعية لتامين هذه المشاعر.
عزيزي... انا لا اطلب منك نسيان الماضي، بل التوقف عنده حيناً للتأمل ثم تحويله الي ذكري فيها ألم وبعض المواقف السعيدة وكثير من الدروس والعبر.




​
72- هبة الحياة لإسعاد الآخرين



الحب ثقة، فرح، سعادة، بذل ذات، مسئولية. الحب هبة الحياة لأجل سعادة الآخرين، حب الذات هو اكبر عدو للحب. هل نتعلم كيف ينتقل الحب من قلوبنا الي عيوننا وعقولنا، حتي يكون الحب شجرة سعادة في أيامنا المقبلة؟!
الحب لا يمكن ان يحدث من اجل الأنتفاع، ولا يمكن ان يحدث من اجل الاستغلال او من اجل المصلحة الاقتصادية، فالحب يقوم علي التبادل. والتبادل لا يمكن ان يحدث إلا نادراً جداً وبصعوبة بين شخصين شبّا في بيئتين مختلفتين كل الاختلاف.
الحب ليس امتلاكاً، وليس سيطرة، وليس شعوراً من طرف واحد مهما كان هذا الشعور، كما لا يقوم الحب علي الانانية.
الحب عملية إرادية، واعية، تتم بسبب قدرة الانسان علي الاختيار الحر. هذه القدرة لا تكون إلا في انسان مستقل وحر.
إن الاستقلال شرط من شروط نضوج الشخصية، ونضوج الشخصية شرط من شروط تحقيق الذات، وتحقيق الذات شرط من شروط الحب.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

73- الحب والعطاء​


الانسان الحقيقي المؤهل للحب هو انسان كريم سخي معطاء.. سعادته الحقيقة في العطاء... الانسان البخيل هو انسان اناني نرجسي... والاناني لا يحب... والنرجسي لا يحب.. الاناني النرجسي يريد كل شيء لنفسه، ولا يري إلا نفسه ويريد ان يسخر الاخرين لخدمته... لا يأبه لمشاعر الاخرين والآمهم... ولذلك فهو معزول نفسياً... لقد أقام جداراً خرسانياً صلباً بينه وبين الاخرين... بينه وبين جيرانه وزملائه واقاربه، ولذلك فهو غير مؤهل وغير مدرب لأن يلتقي بتلك الذات غير قادر علي ان يثير الحب في صدور الآخرين.




74- الحب هل هو ميكروب البوار والدملر​

يتسلل ذلك الميكروب الي قلوب الطلبة والطلبات قبل غيرهم لأن قلوبهم لا تزال طرية لينة من الصنف الخام، تصور طالباً في الثانوية، يحب طالبة في الكلية، ثم يتمكن الميكروب بينه وبينها، وبينه وبين شهادته العليا ثماني سنوات، ماذا تكون نهايته، ماذا تكون حياته غير الانشغال بالحب، وإجراءاته، ومخاطباته، وتليفوناته، ومواعيده، وفوتوغرافياته؟! ماذا تكون النهاية غير ترك الدروس الي غير الدرس، والمدرسة الي الشارع، والشهادة العليا الي البطالة، والي البوار، والي الاضمحلال في عالم الرجال!!
لابد انكم تذكرون في التاريخ تلك المأساة التي جمعت بين قلب الأمير (رودلف) ولي عهد النمسا وقلب (البارونه ماري فتسرا) وذلك يوم حاك الحب بينهما خيوطه القاسية العنيفة، وكان الأمير متزوجاً فحاول الطلاق من زوجته ليتزوج بماري، فرفض بابا روما الطلاق، ورفض ابوه الامبراطور زواج ابنه الثاني، حينئذ قر قرار العاشقين علي الموت، ففي أواخر يناير سنة 1889 وفي قصر مايرليخ انطلقت طلقة من مسدس وراء اذن البارونه ماري، وانطلقت طلقة اخري ألهبت الرأس التي كانت مزمعة ان تحمل تاج بيت هابسيورج العظيم، ومن القاتل؟! ان القاتل نفسه هو رودلف وعن سابق اتفاق ورضاء بين الحبيبين!!
وهكذا قضي الحب علي حياة شابين عظيمين في زهرة الشباب، وحطم آمال زوجة عاشت بعد رودلف زوجها القتيل حياة الثكل والألم، ثم ترك بيت هابسيورج العظيم يلبس ثياب الحاد حالكة السواد!!


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

75- الحب الحقيقى



ذلكم هو الحب عندهم : سخف وجنون، قتل ورصاص، اما الحب عندنا فهو تقوي ودين، حب اسمي مبني علي العطف والفهم، الحب الذي يزيل الخوف والشك، الحب الذي (يتأني ويرفق، لا يحسد ولا يتفاخر، ولا ينتفخ) الحب الواعي الذي (لا يحقد ولا يظن السوء) فيخلق قوة معنوية ثابتة منتجة، هذا الحب المبني علي التضحية الملذة بدون تكلف ولا ضجر، التضحية الكاملة السامية التي لا تشعر انها تضحية لأنها محملة علي أجنحة الحب، الحب والتضحية والسلام اصل الحياة ولكنه الحب الأسمي، حب الجار كالنفس، وليست قشور الحب او اشباحه المشوهة المبنية علي الشهوة والإثرة، وهي بالنسبة للحب كالعملة المزيفة!!
إن الحب الطاهر تقوي ودين، فهو تلك العاطفة التي تملأ روح المرء مجردة من شهوة الجسد وانانية الفرد، هو ذلك القلب النابض بالأخلاص والمثل العليا، هو الاتزان وبعد النظر وعدم التهور وطياشة الشباب!!





76- صعوبات من كل ناحية



سؤال هل يمكن ان نتحكم في الحب؟! وللأجابة أقول نعم، لأن كل استرسال في هذه العاطفة قبل إعداد النفس للزواج من مختلف النواحي الثقافية والمادية والعائلية هو عبارة عن انفعالات عاطفية وهياج جسماني نتيجة لتفتح طاقات الحياة، او سلطان الغرائز الجنسية، او اغرءات الوسط، او تأثير القراءات والمناظر المختلفة. ولا شك ان سلطان الغريزة الجنسية يحتاج أكثر من كل الغرائز الأخري في الإنسان الي مزيد من الحكمة والاتزان حتي لا تجمح به فتتسلط عليه، ولا شك ان كل ارتباط نتيجة هذه الانفعالات الجسدية العاطفية لابد له من نتائج وبيلة خطيرة.
تصوروا معي بعض الشباب يحاولون ان يرتبطوا بصديقات لهم، وتسمع منهم ان هذه صداقة بريئة، او كما يسمونه حباً طاهراً! وبعضهم يتوسع في الفكر فيقول ان هذا الحب وذلك الارتباط سوف يتمخض عن زواج في المستقبل، وحينما تسأل عن هذا المستقبل وما حدوده يكون الجواب : بعد سنوات!!
يقول هذا الكلام وهو لم يكمل بعد دراسته الثانوية، او بدأ يخطو في دراسته الجامعية، وأمامه بعد تكملة دراسته مراحل التجنيد والتوظيف والتأهيل المادي للزواج!!
ونود ان ندرس الآن بإيجاز الصعبوبات الكثيرة التي تحول دون الارتباط في هذه المرحلة المبكرة بهذه الانفعالات الجسدية العاطفية.


أولاً : صعوبات من جهة الشاب : 
1) ألا تري في هذا الارتباط بالحب وانت في مرحلة العلم معطلاً لدراستك، وشاغلاً لفكرك، ومضيعة لوقتك؟!
2) هل تضمن عدم تغير افكارك بعد سنوات قادمة؟! لربما يتغير فكرك عن هذه التي ارتبطت معها، ولربما التي تروق لك اليوم لا تعجبك بعد سنين.
3) لربما تسرع بالزواج من غير استعداد مالي فتغرق في الديون وتعيش في مستقبل حياتك متعباً كثير المشاكل.


ثانياً صعوبات من جهة الفتاة : 
1) قد تضطر الفتاة بحكم العائلة ان ترتبط بغيرك وتتركك حاذراً تندب حظك.
2) غالباً لا تستطيع الفتاة في هذه السن المبكرة ان تصارح اهلها بما في قلبها، فتكون النتيجة اذ يزوجونها باخر ان تفشل في حياتها الزوجية، او ان تنتحر، او ان تخون زوجها، وكل من هذه الامور الثلاثة اخطر من الاخر.
3) لربما تتغير افكارها هي الآخري وهي تراك معطلاً في دراستك، او ربما ينفتح قلبها لطارق جديد اكثر منك جاذبية، او اقوي شخصية، او اعلي مركزاً.


ثالثاً : صعوبات من جهة الطرفين
1) لا ضمان للحياة العذرية، فلابد من السقوط من هنا او هناك.
2) إتلاف سمعة الفتاة لا يجبر كسره.
3) تمضي سنين طويلة علي الشاب حتي يهيء نفسه للزواج، فهل اذا انتظرتك طوال هذه المدة حتي تفرغ من إعداد نفسك وتهيئة ظروفك، هل تلتفت اليها او تقول بأنها كبرت سناً بالنسبة لك.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

77- عطاء القلب قبل عطاء المادة​


من علامات الحب الصادق أن يكون عطاء الإنسان من الداخل متناسقاً مع ما يعطيه في الظاهر. كثير من الآباء يعطون أولادهم بسخاء لكن دون مراعاة مشاعر اولادهم كأن ينعتونهم بالغباء او الكسل او الاستهتار او الفشل. هذه الاتهامات تحطم نفسية المراهقين حتي ان بعضهم يفضل الحرمان من كل عون مادي من الوالدين من اجل كرامتهم التي هي اثمن من كل شيء، لنفس السبب نجد بعض الأزواج يتهمون زوجاتهم بالجفاف وعدم المحبة، متعجبين انهم يقدمون لهن كل الامكانيات المادية والحياة المترفة بفيض دون ان يجدوا مقابلاً لذلك من زوجاتهم... ذلك لأن الزوجات لا يعطين اهتماماً لهذه العطايا متي رافقتها كلمة جارحة تقتل حياتهن0 وأيضاً نجد بعض الزوجات يشتكين رجالهن، لأنهم لا يقدرون تعبهن ومحبتهن. فالمرأة قد تقضي اليوم كله في البيت لتنسيقه وتجميله وتقديم انواعاً شهية من الطعام، لكي يأتي الزوج ليجد زوجته مرهقة تماماً فقدت بشاشتها ولطفها، لا تدرك الزوجة ان رجلها يطلب قلب زوجته لا نظافة البيت وتنسقيه وتقديم اطعمة.
إذن البشرية كلها في حاجة الي الحب الداخلي، القلب المتسع، عطاء النفس قبل العطاء المادي. اذكر في زيارة لأحد الأباء للولايات المتحدة الامريكية التقي مع سيدة مصممة علي الانفصال لأن زوجها لا يهتم بها وببيته.
وإذ عرف ان زوجها في نفس الاسبوع اشتري قطعة ارض بأسمه واسمها معاً بمليون دولار، سألها : ألا تشعرين ان زوجك يحبك اذ أشتري هذه الأرض باسمك مشتركاً مع اسمه؟! اجابت (أريد قلبه لا المليون دولار)! وكانت مصممة علي الانفصال، لأن الحب لا يقدر بمال!





78- أنــا وزميلتى​


في اغلب فترات حياة الانسان علي الارض تفرض عليه زمالات مختلفة ومتعددة لبعض ابناء الجنس الاخر، فالفتاة اثناء دراستها تجدها زميلة لبعض الفتيان، ثم تتزامل في الجامعة مع بعض الطلاب الشباب، وهذه الزمالة لمن العوامل الهامة، اذا ما تم ممارستها بالطرق السليمة ـ لبناء شخصيتي الزميل والزميلة علي وجه الخصوص، وبحكم الزمالة تحتاج الزميلة الي زملائها الشباب في أحيان كثيرة، فالزمالة بين الجنسين تفرض عليهما التعاون، وتخلق بينهما التعامل.
وقد تعامل زميلة زميلها، بطريقة عادية ملؤها الاحترام والتقدير ـ اللذان تسمح بهما الزمالة ـ إلا أنه (وبسبب قلة علاقاته بزميلاته) يعتقد ان هذه المعاملة (العادية) خاصة جداً له، ويتخيل ان زميلته هذه انما تريد بذلك ان تخبره، بطريقة غير مباشرة، بأنها تحبه، وهكذا يتوهم وجود علاقة حب بينه وبينها حبيسة في صدريهما، وقد يحدث ذلك مع زميلها، وقد يحدث مع كليهما،غير عالمين ان هذا التعامل هو تعامل عادي ينبغي ان يكون بين الزملاء، وغالباً ما يكون سبب توهم الزميل او الزميلة بأن الطرف الأخر يحبه، هو قلة علاقاته بزميلاته، وضيق داذرة معارفه بالجنس الاخر، وقلة خبراته واحتكاكه بهم، كذلك ضعف مستواه الثقافي، ايضاً وجود ضعف معين بشخصيته يدفعه لتكوين علاقة حب وهمي، من اجل اي من هذه الاسباب او من اجل جميعها تختلط الأمور علي من يعاني منها، فلا يفرق بين التعامل الطبيعي الذي تفرضه الزمالة، وبين التعامل الذي يتم في إطار الحب. والزمالة كغيرها من العلاقات لها دستورها وأصولها وحدودها وإطارها المميز الذي يجب ألا تتخطاه مادامت تنطوي تحت نفس المسمي، وإلا اصبحت العلاقة غير جديرة باسم الزمالة، بل يجب ان تتدرج تحت اي اسم أخر، فالطالب لا يزامل إلا من يدرسون معه في معهده العلمي، والعامل لا يزامل إلا العاملين والعاملات معه، كما أن الزمالة لا تكون متخصصة بل عامة، اي يكون الطالب له علاقة زمالة بكل الطالبات الدارسات معه، اما اذا زامل طالبة بعينها أكثر من الجميع، فإنه بذلك يخرج بعلاقته من إطار الزمالة، ويدخل بها تحت نطاق اي من العلاقات الزخري، كالصداقة او الحب... هكذا قد تتطور الزمالة الي اي من العلاقات أنفة الذكر، وقد تتطور، وعلي الزميل الواعي، والزميلة المدركة ان يكونا مدركين لإطار الزمالة، فلا يتخطاه احدهما، ولا يسمح للطرف الأخر بأن يتخطاه إلا اذا دعت الضرورة، علي اية حال قد تقترن الزمالة بالاعجاب وقد لا تقترن.


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

79- أنا أحبــــك



انا احبك... معناها انا أؤمن بك وأومن بنفسي... اي معناها أنا اثق بك ثقتي بنفسي... إنه الاشعاع الذي افترشت به النفوس نوراً فأتاح لكل محب ان يري قدر الطهر في نفسه ونفس الاخر... ان يري هذا النزوع نحو المثالية وان يدرك القيمة الحقيقية لذاته ولذات المحبوب... ونصل بهذا الي ان دعامتا الحب وهما الطهارة والطمأنينة ما كان لهما ان يكونا إلا بفضل الايمان.





80- الحب فى الصداقة



ان الحب في الصداقة هو حب اخوي شريف خال من الاغراض... اساسه الاخلاص، والتفاني، والنية الصافية، فالحب في الصداقة لا يعني الانتفاع بل الاعجاب والعطف والصدق والتضحية.
الحب في الصداقة مبني فقط علي الروح والقلب. إن المحب يهب قلبه وروحه، لا جسده. بالقلب يسمو الحب ويتعاظم... وبالقلب يقوم الحب بوظيفته، فيحزن الواحد لحزن الآخر، ويفرح لفرح الآخر.
عندما يعتني شخص رقيق القلب بمريض او يقوم بمشروع اجتماعي مفيد، يقال عنه، إنه يحب اخوانه في البشرية... وان عنده انسانية.
هنا ايضاً لا يقصد بالحب التمتع بشخص او بشيء، بل بخدمته والتضحية من اجله بدون مقابل.
هذا هو الحب الحقيقي الذي يقوم علي بذل الذات والتودد، وتمني الخير والتفاني في سبيل سعادة الغير.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

81- أصل الوجود



* الحب هو أصل الوجود، واصل الحياة، والحب الانساني اي حب انسان لآخر هو حب خلاق، والحب هو الذي يحرك كل عاطفة نبيلة في كيان الانسان الذي يحب، والحب له غاية وهدف، والحب يزيد من قدرة الانسان علي الحب الشامل للوجود كله، والحب هو الدافع المباشر لتحقيق كل احلامنا واهدافنا وامانينا وبناء مستقبلنا، فكل حب يبني هو حب بناء، وكل حب هو حجر متين يضعه اثنان لبناء صرح شامخ من امال وأحلام مجتمع صغير لا يبني إلا علي الحب!!
أما الشعور بالخطية في الحب فهذا ينتج دائماً عن : الشعور بالذنب الذي يصاحب كل تصرف، ولا يرضي عنه ضميو الانسان الحي!!




​
82- لا شروط مسبقة



في الحب الحقيقي لا يوجد اي شروط مسبقة، انا احبك وارعاك لأنني قد اخترت ان احبك وارعاك ولا اريد اي شيء في المقابل ولا اتوقع اي شيء فقراري بتكريس نفسي من اجلك غير مقيد وانني لا افعل ذلك لتحقيق اهداف في المقابل... أنني احب وأتفاني لانني قررت ان احب واتفاني.


83- بنت الجيران وابن الجيران



(الجار القريب افضل من الاخ البعيد)( ام27 : 10) لعل هذه الأية هي زروع ما كتب عن علاقة الجيرة، حيث قالها سليمان الحكيم بوحي من الروح القدس (2 تي 3 : 16، 2بط 1 : 21).
كانت الجيرة تنافس الإخوة كيفاً، لكن الأن يعد من المستحيل ان نجد إخلاصاً وتضامناً بين الجيران كما كان موجوداً من قبل.
قد يعتقد الشاب ان ابنة الجيران تحبه، لاسيما اذا كان هذا الشاب من النوع المتردد، او الذي يشعر بالنقص، وتخلو دائرة معارفه من أبناء الجنس الآخر، لاسيما اذا كان في مرحلة المراهقة، ايضاً يزيد من وهمه لطف معاملة ابنة الجيران له، حيث انه يعتقد ان حبه دفين في صدرها، وأنها ترغب في إثارة اعجابه، لكي يعترف لها هو أولاً بالحب وقد يكون وهمه سليماً وقد لا يكون، إلا أنه حتي وإن كان اعتقاده صحيحاً فيجب إلا يعتقد انه يحبها، لأنه لابد أن يأتي حب الشخص من عقله وقلبه هو، لا بناء علي حب الطرف الآخر له، لكن اذا كان ذلك الشخص محتاج نفسياً الي ان يحب، فانه يعكس رغبته في الحب هذه علي ابنة الجيران {التي تعامله معاملة حسنة لا ترمي من ورائها لشيء} التي هي الوحيدة التي تعامله بلطف، ويعتقد انها تحبه، وانه يحبها، وخير دليل علي ان حبه ليس إلا وهما هو إنه اذا وجد اخري تبدي له الحب، احبها لتوه، ونسي الاولي، إن لم يجمع وهمه بينهما.
وقد تتطور علاقة الجيرة الي زمالة لا إرادياً، إو صداقة او حب (سوي او غير سوي) ارادياً.




​
84- القلب لكى يحب ويحب



إن الحب من الله، بل الحب هو الله... ان الله محبة
الحب هو مجموعة من الصفات : ميل، تفاهم، بذل الذات، عطاء كلي، تضحية، تحمل متبادل.
الحب عملية ارادية واعية تتم بسبب قدرة الانسان علي الاختيار. هذه القدرة لا تكون إلا في انسان حر ومستقل.
إن الاستقلال شرط من شروط النضج الشخصي او بالأحري نضج الشخصية، ونضج الشخصية شرط من شروط تحقيق الذات، وتحقيق الذات شرط من شروط الحب.
الحب هو أعظم هبة يقدمها الانسان لأخيه الانسان... الحب لا يمكن ان يحدث من أجل الاستغلال او من اجل المصلحة الخاصة ـ ومن الواضح ان ملايين من الناس يدعون أنهم يفهمون الحب حق الفهم، ولكن هيهات ـ فالحب يقوم علي التبادل، والتبادل يصعب ان يحدث تماماً بين كائنين نشآ في بيئات مختلفة كل الاختلاف... الحب ليس امتلاكاً، وليس سيطرة، وليس شعوراً عابراً من طرف واحد مهما كان هذا الشعور. كما لا يقوم الحب علي الأنانية.

​
​​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

85- الحب خبرة انسانية متكاملة



الخبرة خبرة أنسانية متكاملة لا نستطيع فهمها إلا في حالة ممارستها والمرور بها شخصياً .... أنها تستعصي علي فكر ووجدان المتأمل والفاحص والمراقب والناظر والباحث والفيلسوف والعالم... ورب انسان بسيط يهيم في ليلة لا يشغله غير رزق يومه، ولا يدرك من حقائق الكون إلا ليه ونهاره وشمسه وقمره وارضه وسماه، ولا يملك غير نفس صافية خيرة، رب هذا الانسان يدرك من معني الحب حين يحب ما هو اعمق من ابداعات عقل مفكر لم يخطف الحب روحه ليمزجها بروح انسان آخر.



​
86- خطورة الغزل واللعب بالنار



يمكننا ان ندرك خطورة الغزل والمداعبة العاطفية قبل فترة الخطوبة، فهناك خطورة حين تداعب فتاة وانت لا تنوي اي التزام نحوها. فكما قلت ان هذ النوع من المداعبة، الذي قد لا يؤثر في الشاب، له تأثير بالغ في الفتاة، فهي من خلال هذا الكلام المعسول تشعر بالحب، والحب بالنسبة لها هو حركة شاملة، فحين تحب الفتاة تفعل هذا بكل كيانها، بعكس الشاب الذي قد يكون مرجع الحب عنده نوعاً من الأنانية والشهوة، لذا نجد ان الفتاة اكثر اخلاصاً في الحب. اذن الغزل خطر حتي لو كان عفيفاً. لا تلعب بالنار، فاللعب بالحب والجنس هو نوع من اللعب بالنار، لأن هذه الحقائق هي مثل القنابل قابلة للانفجار. وقتها ستقول انك لم تكن تعرف انك ستصل الي هذا الحد. طريق الحب هو طريق منحدر، فإن سمحت لنفسك بحركة بسيطة سوف تجد نفسك في موقف لم تكن تريده، ولم تكن تقصده في البداية، فحذار ان تعلب بشيء لم يكن من المفروض ان تقترب منه.

​

87- قيمة الحب للمرأة والرجل​


للحب قيمة كبري في حياة المرأة لأنه يشعرها بأن كل ما في وجودها (هبة) لابد من أن تقدم للرجل. وهي تعد الحب سبباً كافياً لتبرير وجودها، وغاية كبري تسعي من أجلها، وسعادة قصوي تنزع نحو بلوغها.
وإذا كان الرجل يشعر بأن قيمته منحصرة بأكملها فيما يعمله أو يحققه، فإن المرأة تشعر بأن كل وجودها مستوعب فيما تحسه أو فيما تشعر به. وللمرأة دور هام تلعبه في حياتنا، فهي التي تأخذ بيدنا في السبيل المؤدي بنا إلي معرفة ذواتنا. فهي تمثل بالنسبة للرجل وسيطاً ضرورياً بينه وبين نفسه. وهي تستطيع أيضاً أن تكشف عن جانب هام من شخصية الرجل وهو ما نسميه (الرجولة). وهي الوحيدة التي تستطيع أن تخرج الرجل من عزلته الأليمة، وهذا هو السبب في أن الرجل قد يشعر بأن صلته بالمرأة تختلف إختلافاً كلياً عن صلته بمن عداه من الرجال.
ومن سمات الحب أنه يغض الطرف عن صفات المحبوب السطحية، لكي يتجه ببصره نحو النواة العميقة لشخصية هذا المحبوب. وفن الحب هو مقدرة نفسية أو تكيف شخصي متبادل، يستطيع عن طريقه المحبان أن يعيدا الشباب إلي حبهما في كل مرحلة من مراحل تطورهما في حياتهما المشتركة.



88- الحي الصادق​


الحب بذل وعطاء : الحب الصادق يترجم إلي أفعال لا كلمات، ويفضل أن يثبت وجوده من خلال تنازل مستمر، وعطاء دائم، وتضحيات واثبة وإسهام فعال وخلاق في اهتمامات واحتياجات ووجود الطرف الآخر!!



​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

89- الحب فى المراهقة



الحب في المراهقة لا يستمر مدة طويلة.. إنه حب طارئ : سرعان ما يشتعل وينطفي.. إنه يفتقد لنضج بسبب السن الصغيرة وقلة التجارب. فهو غالباً مجرد ثورة عاطفية. أما عندما يأتي الحب في سن النضوج، ويتكون ببطء، فيكون أكثر ثباتاً واستمراراً.
كلما كانت نشأة الحب سريعة انطفأ بسرعة، والعكس بالعكس. وهذا يتوقف علي سبب الحب : فقد يكون ثورة إعجاب. وهذا ما نستطيع ان نجده مثلاً لدي إنسان محافظ، لا تكاد عيناه تقعان علي فتاة جميلة حتي ينجذب اليها. ولكنه سرعان ما يكتشف ان ما احس به كان مجرد نظرة اعجاب وليس حباً. مثلاً : فتاة لا تجد من يهتم بها، فإذا شعرت باهتمام من اي شخص سوف تشعر بالحب نحوه لأنه عوضها عن شعور البغض الذي كانت تشعر به، واذا كان الشخص محروماص من الحنان، فإذا وجد من يغمره بالعطف يرتبط به عاطفياً.
لا من شك ان عاطفة الحب في سن البلوغ اشد واعمق منها في سن المراهقة.





90- الشيطان والحب



سؤال يردده البعض! لماذا يحاول الشيطان تشويه صورة الحب العاطفي امام الشباب والشبات؟! ولماذا يصوره علي انه يتنافي وطبيعة الله؟!
بالطبع، يعلم كل منا ان التكوين النفسي لكل شاب وشابة يحتوي علي ميل طبيعي قوي نحو الحب العاطفي، إذ ان الله اوجده ليجد الإنسان جاذبية في علاقة الزوجية، وهذا ما يحفظه الشيطان عن ظهر قلب، ايضاً نحن نوقن ان هدف الشيطان هو ابعاد البشر عن الله، من اجل ذلك، يبذل قصاري جهده ليشوه صورة الحب العاطفي، ويصور للشباب أن الحب خطية. وأنه ضد اللّه فيجد الشاب صراعاً يكاد يمزق نفسه، ويصيبه بالأكتئاب، هذا الصراع يكون طرفيه : ميله الطبيعي للحب والأخر هو رغبته في إرضاء الله، ولان هذا الشاب ـ لم يكن قد اختبر ما هي ارادة الله الصالحة الكاملة، فيفضل بسهولة، للخروج من هذه الصرعات، ان يسلك مسلك الحب بعيداً عن الله، و يسرع الشيطان (كالصديق الزائف) مقدماً حباً بديلاً من جعبته، لكن لأنه أبو الكذاب (يو 8 : 44)، ولانه زائل وضد الله، فهو لا يستطيع ان يعطي حباً حقيقياً، بل كل ما يعطيه (وإن اخذ صورة الحب) عبارة عن سهام مبرية ملتهبة تنغرس في قلب من يقبلها، وبذلك لا يشبع هذا الحب البديل ـ قلب مثل ذلك الشاب، بل يقوده الي العصيان والأنحراف، إذ انه يكون قد تناسي وجود الله، وقد ينساق الشاب معتقداً ان حبه هو الحب الحقيقي، لكنه سرعان ما يكتشف ان حبه وهماً، فيقدم له الشيطان قصة اخري، لعلها تداوي جراح الأولي! إلا أن ذلك الشاب يكتشف ان هذه القصة ايضاً طرحته جريحاً إن لم تقتله روحياً،لأنها خداع، إذ أنه ما عسي ان يجد الإنسان حباً بعيداً عن الله، ثم يكتشف الشاب ـ إن كان علي قدر من الذكاء ـ ما دبره له الشيطان وما اعده من احداث لفقها بسرعة فائقة، فيقرر الفكاك من فخه، إلا ان صديقه الاختياري الذي اصبح سيده، وهو الشيطان يسيطر عليه قائلاً له : ان الله لن يقبلك، فأثامك أعظم من أن تغتفر وماضيك يشهد بصدق كلامي! ويصدق المسكين هذه الكلمات الساذجة التي لا يصدقها طفلاً مؤمناً، فتكون الاخيرة اخطر واشر من الاولي وبذلك يكون الشيطان قد حقق غرضه بإبعاد الشباب عن الله، بوهمهم ان الحب امر ليس كتابي، وان الله لا ولم يرضي عنه!!




91- المعادلة الصعبة تتحقق



وفي الوجه الأخر لهذه العملة نجد ان ذلك الشاب نفسه، وإن ادرك ان الحب هو طبيعة الله، بل ان الحب العاطفي الحقيقي الذي لا يعيق الفرد عن الصلاة، ويعقبه الزواج حسب مشيئته ـ يشبع قلب الله، ان ادرك ذلك، فسوف تتحقق المعادلة الصعبة، ففي الوقت المحدد من قبل الله يرضي ميله الطبيعي نحو الحب ـ دون ادني شعور بالذنب، حيث انه يقترب الي الله دون خوف، فيهبه الله حباً عاطفياً حقيقياً في حينه، فعلينا ان نوقن جيداً بأن الله لا يعيق مسيرة ميل قد خلقه، مادام ذلك يتم بالطرق التي تليق بمجده وفي ذات الوقت لا تضيرنا، اذ ان الله قد خلق ذلك الميل ليجد الإنسان في داخله دافعاً نحو الزواج، فيتزوج ويثمر، وبذلك يتمجد اسم اللّه، كما ان الحب يجعل الحياة الزوجية سعيدة، مما يسمح لكلا طرفيه بالنمو في حياة نفسية طيبة، فيخدم كل منهما الله وهذه هي ارادة الله، اذ انه في بحث ميداني (1) أتضح ان اكثر من 93% من المؤمنين تتناسب صحتهم النفسية طردياً مع قوتهم الروحية، فكلما كانوا في صحة نفسية طيبة، كلما كانوا في قوة روحية لائقة، ومن هذا المنطلق يمكننا ان نثق بأن الله يعطي حباً حقيقياً لمن يطلب بثقة، ويختار شريك الحياة لمن يسأل ويترك لله الأختيار الكامل، فيختار الله بحسب رؤيته للمستقبل، وكشفه لخبايا القلوب، فيحب بعد ذلك احدهما الأخر، ثم يتزوجا، فتنجح حياتهما.





92- الشيطان لا يعرق الحب



ان كل شاب بعيد عن الله، لا ينقاد بروح الله أنما هو ليس ابن الله (رو 8 : 14) فإن احب فســـــوف يأخذ حبه من أبوه الروحي الذي هو الشــــيطان الذي لا يعــرف الحب لأنه لا يعرف الله (1 يو 4 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 وبالتالي فأن حبه هذا يكون ـ بكل تأكيــد - حب غرضي وهمي، وهو يشعر بأن هذه العلاقة لا ترضي الله، لكنه يقاوم ، وكأنه يفضل البقاء وسط جحيم الشيطان، ونيران البعد عن الله، مثل هذا الشاب يريد تحقيق المعادلة الصعبة وهي ارضاء الله وارضاء ميله الطبيعي عن طريق اعطاء الله له حباً حقيقاً، لكني اقول الصدق في المسيح ولا اكذب وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس ان مثل هذا الشاب يخشي ان يقترب من الله فلا يعطيه الله حباً عاطفياً حقيقياً يشبع به ميله، ويملأ حياته سعادة، وقلبه اطمئناناً، فيكون هذا أشد خطراً عليه من الحب مع الشيطان، هذا هو اعتقاده، وهذا هو الخطا بعينه، كما أننا نؤكد ان كل حباً وزواجاً يتم بعيداً عن الله هو الفشل الذي ما بعده فشل، كما ان الحب هو أساس الزواج الناجح، ونحن نثق أن كل ما يتدخل فيه اللّه (بناء علي طلبنا منه) ينجح، لأن سر النجاح هو معية الله (تك 39 : 2) لذلك فالزواج الذي يكون من عند الله ينجح لأنه يقوم علي اساس الحب العاطفي الحقيقي عديم الرياء والغش.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

93- الحب والخطية


خلق الإنسان في حب وعاش ذلك الحب، وإذ دخلت الخطية العالم خرج الحب، فالخطية والحب لا يلتقيان.
فقد الإنسان الحب وافتقده، باستثناء قلة من الذين عاشوا الرجاء، وتطلعوا نحو الرب، وارتفعوا بقوته.
الي ان عاد الحب الحقيقي الي العالم، حين تمت المصالحة، خلال الصليب، في بذل وفداء، في حياة ورجاء.
من خلال الصليب اعلنت حقيقية الحب وابعاده، نفقته ومسرته، تضحياته وبركاته. (لأنه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يومن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية)(يو 3 : 16)
وفي قوة وغلبة الصليب، ونور ومجد القيامة، يكتشف الفرد حقيقة ما هو فيه : 
هل يعيش الحب الحقيقي النابع من الصليب، أم يحيا في انفعالات ونزوات يسمونها حباً، وهي ليست إلا رغبات طائشة؟!
حب المسيح يملأ القلب بالسلام، ويريح النفس ويهديء العواطف، وبه تستقر الدوافع.
حب يشبع ويثري الحياة فلا جوع او نهم.
حب يجدد الرجاء فيبدد اليأس.
حب يقدم في تضحية وبذل وانكار الذات.
اذ في دم الصليب صالح الفادي السماء والارض، فتجددت العهود، وبذل الرب نفسه للإنسان، وأصبح من الخيانة ان يخرج الإنسان عن العهد، ويتنكر للحب.





94- أزمة الحب المعاصرة



إن الأزمة في أيامنا. كما بدأنا نشعر بها ببطء وألم، ليست ازمة انتاج، إنما هي ازمة حب، انها لم تصب منا الايدي، بل اصابت القلوب.
إن المجتمع المعاصر لم يشجع الحب كمبدأ للحياة، وسبيل الي تحقيق معني لها. ولقد تهافت العديد من الكتاب ينتهزون الفرصة ويقدمون النصائح، صفحات متتالية بأفضل السبل لاشباع الرغبات الشخصية وتحقيق الذات. فهؤلاء الكتاب انزلوا الحب والزواج والعائلة الي مرتبة (الأفكار العتيقة)، ولطالما ألحوا علينا كي، نسلط الانتباه علي ذواتنا، فنكون احباء انفسنا الآن والي الابد. 


95- من يبدأ بالحب عليه أن يستعد للألم



الحب الحقيقي يجب انه يتشبه بحب الصليب، والألم جزء من الحب. فهناك حمكة تقول (من يبدأ في الحب عليه ان يستعد للألم). هناك ارتباط وثيق بين الحب والألم، فلماذا كان هذا الارتباط الغريب؟! لأنه كلما كان الشعور عميقاً، كلما كان الألم شديداً، فحين يمس الحب الانسان في عمقه وجوهره يصبح أكثر حساسية. وهنا احذر، لا تلعبوا بالحب لأن طعناته قاتلة، وأثرها يستمر لفترة طويلة، فالذي لا يريد ان يتألم لا داعي لأن يحب، والمسيح تالم لأقصي درجة لأنه احبنا لاقصي درجة، والدليل علي ان الهنا اله حب هو انه إله متألم. (قصة الحب العجيب قد تجلت في الصليب).




96- الحب والعنف والانتقام


لا عنف ولا انتقام في الحب الحقيقي حتي وان قسي احد الطرفين او ابتعد او تسبب في ضرر غير مقصود. الحب الحقيقي لا يعرف إلا الرحمة والحنان، والمحب يفهم سلوك محبوبه ويقدر ظروفه ويرجع اي إساءة منه الي دوافعها النفسية العميقة التي لا تنطوي ابداً علي سوء ظن او قسوة حقيقية او حقد او شك في اخلاص... ولذلك لا يوجد ما يسمي بالمغفرة في الحب فالمغفرة لا تكون إلا لمن اساء إساءة حقيقية. ولا إساءة حقيقية في الحب الحقيقي. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

- الحب من أول نظرة


ان هذا النوع من الحب (كلام فارغ) لأنه مجرد انبهار بالشكل الظاهري، والشكل اول شيء يسقط اعتباره في العلاقات الطويلة، لأنه بعد شهور من الحياة معاً يألف كل واحد شكل الآخر، والحب يبدأ نتيجة تعارف وتعاطف، فيمكن ان يبدأ الحب من أول نظرة، ثم ما يلبث ان يتحول الي نفور من ثاني نظرة، لأن الحب علاقة بين نفسين وليس علاقة بين جسمين، فالغريزة ليست ضماناً للحب، وإنما لابد من تعاطف الأرواح وانسجام العقول حتي تصبح العلاقة تحت بند الحب.



​
98- الزواج والمؤهلات



* انا شاب بإحدي الكليات العملية واحب ابنة عمي جداً ولا اتحمل ان احرم من رؤيتها يوماً.
وأنا اود ان اتزوجها فهي الوحيدة التي تناسبني زوجة وهي فتاة احلامي.
مشكلتي ان اهلي يرفضون امر زواجي بها لأنها أمية لم تلتحق بأي مدرسة وفي الوقت نفسه يرحب عمي بي زوجاً لابنته ويرفض كثيرين يتقدمون للزواج بأبنته حتي انتهي من تعليمي.
انا في حيرة هل اخطبها الآن واتزوج بعد الأنتهاء من الدراسة، ام ارضي اهلي واتركها واتزوج بعد ذلك بفتاة متعلمة مثلي؟! ارجو ارشادي.
* هل الحب هو المؤهل الوحيد للزواج؟! نعم إن الحب واحد من اهم المؤهلات، لكنه ليس المؤهل الوحيد. ومن الخطأ ان تبني اختيارك لشريكة حياتك علي الناحية العاطفية فقط.
انك تحب ابنة عمك لذلك لا يهمك مستواها العلمي، لكن بعد الزواج ومع مرور الايام ستظهر المشكلات يوم ان تخجل منها لأنها امية. يوم ان تواريها عندما يزورك صديق مع زوجته. يوم ان تجد فارقاً هائلاً في التفكير وفي الطموح.
نعم انها زوجة طيبة لكن هل هذا هو كل المطلوب؟! الزواج شركة والشركة غير المتكافئة مآلها الي الفشل. 
إن استطعت ان تقبلها علي عيوبها وان تقنع اهلك، فتقدم وإلا فاتركها، لكن دون ان تجرح مشاعرها فهي انسانة ولا ذنب لها.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

99- يستخدم الناس ويستخدمونه​


الانسان قد تتعطل رؤياه الداخلية. لا يستطيع ان يري إلا خارجه.. لا يعرف نفسه ألا من خارجه. ولا يقدر ان يقيم او يزن نفسه ألا من الخارج اي من ملامح وجهه وتكوين جسده، انه يتحرك من الخارج. يتعامل مع الحياة من خارجه. وبالتالي فالآخرون لا يتعاملون إلا مع خارجه.
يقيمون ويقدرون شكله. وبالتالي لا توجد اي صلة انسانية بينه وبين الآخرين. فالصلة الانسانية لا تتحقق إلا بين داخل وداخل. إلا بين جوهر وجوهر. بين وعي ووعي. بين ذات وذات.
إذن هناك انسان مركزه الداخل وانسان آخر مركزه الخارج. انسان مركزه جوهره ووعيه وذاته الحقيقية ومعدنه الاصيل وانسان آخر مركزه جسده. القشره. الطلاء. ولذلك فهناك انسان قادر علي الحب. قادر علي التواصل الانساني وانسان اخر غير قادر علي ذلك، انه فقط يستخدم الناس والناس يستخدمونه. اي لا يتفاعلون معه ولا يحترمونه.




100- مختلف عنه لكنه شبهه​

المحب يفهم محبوبه مثلما يفهم نفسه... ولانه يدرك بوضوح دوافع الخير في نفسه فإنه يدرك وبنفس الوضوح دوافع الخير في نفس محبوبه.. الأخيار يختارون الأخيار وليس الأشرار.. انها النفوس الطيبة القادرة علي الحب.
النفس الطيبة تختار نفساً طيبة مثلها... ولهذا لا شك ولا سوء نية ولا سوء قصد ولا سوء متعمد... وانما تلقيائية وبراءة... ولذا فهناك فهم وتقدير واحترام وحنان ومن ثم مودة ورحمة.
ولذلك فبالرغم من ان المحب يشعر ان محبوبه مختلف عنه الا انه يشعر انه يشبهه. او ان يمثل في نفسه حبيسة. او ان يجسد معاني يحبها في الانسان والانسانية.





101- القادرون على الحب الحقيقى​


القادرون علي الحب الحقيقي قليلون مثل كل شيء ثمين... الحب يحتاج الي موهلات معينة.. سمات خاصة في الشخصية.. ومعظهما سمات ومؤهلات غير مكتسبة... معظمها يرثها الإنسان... اي يولد بها... وقليل منها يكتسبه الإنسان في طفولته المبكرة عن طريق الأسرة والمجتمع اي البيئة المحيطة.
واذا فهمنا طبيعة الحب الحقيقي فإننا نستطيع ان نتوقع تلك السمات التي تؤهل اي انسان ليخوض هذه التجربة السامية.




102- زهرة الحب​


إنه التضحية والاخلاص في خدمة من تحب، فعلي قدر ما يؤديه المرء من الخدمات والتضحيات يكون نصيبه من السعادة في الحياة، لأن السعادة هي شذي زهرة الحب، والضوء المنبعث من سراجه، والنغم الصادر من قيثارته!!


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

103- حب أم اعجاب



من المعروف ان الحب يقوم علي الصراحة، والتفاهم، والمودة، والصداقة، ويقوم علي اساس من الاتفاق بين العقل والقلب معاً، اي علي العاطفة والارادة معاً، اما الاعجاب فيقوم علي العاطفة فقط، ولأن العاطفة متغيرة، لذا فمن السهل جداً ان يتغير اعجاب الفتي من فتاة لأخري، وذلك لأن الأساس الذي يقوم عليه الاعجاب (وهو العاطفة) اساس متغير، اما سر ثبات الحب الحقيقي فيكمن وراء رقابة رجاحة العقل علي عاطفة القلب.
ومن الملاحظ ان عين الاعجاب ضيقة، لا تري إلا من زواية واحدة او زوايتن علي الأكثر، فنحن نجد ان من يعجب بفتاة ما، فإنه يعجب بها اما افتتاناً منه بجمالها او اعجاباً بمظهرها او جرأتها، او لباقتها في الحديث... اما الحب الحقيقي فهو يقوم اصلاً علي الاعجاب، ولكن الاعجاب الشمولي الذي يشمل كل صفات المحبوب عن دراية و اقتناع كاملين، فعين الحب ليست ضيقة كالإعجاب الذي يري المميزات فقط، ويرفض ان يري العيوب، انما هي واسعة تري من جميع الزوايا وكافة الاتجاهات، ويد الحب طويلة تخترق نفس المحبوب، وتغوص في أعماقه، باحثة عن خباياه، وتعود هذه اليد المخلصة حاملة معها المميزات والعيوب معاً. ايضاً هي يد تقدم العلاج للعيوب، والتشجيع والتعضيد للمميزات، وسبب هذه النظرة المتفتحة للحب هو حكم العقل بجوار محبة القلب الكاملة.



​
104- حب ينقلب إلى بغضة



لقد ظن امنون انه يحب اخته ثامار، فبسبب حبه وتعلقه بها مرض جداً، مشتاقاً ان يدفع اي ثمن للمارسة علاقات جسدية معها، لكنه اذ حقق شهوته ابغضها (بغضة شديدة جداً حتي ان البغضة التي ابغضها اياها كانت اشد من المحبة التي احبها اياها) (2 صم 13 : 15). اي حب هذا الذي ينقلب الي بغضة شديدة جداً؟!!

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

105- صعوبة وصف الحب



لعل صعوبة وصف الحب في انه مزيج من الانفعالات التي تختلط وتتواجد في ان واحد. ذلك الخليط من الفرح والحزن والسعادة والشقاء والألم والراحة والقلق والإسترخاء والعذاب والطمأنينة والحوف... كل هذه المشاعر مجتمعة او متناوبة تحقق حالة من النشوي... حالة غريبة محيرة، يتواجد عليها الشخص المحب... يحار في وصفها ولكنه يتمسك بها لأنها تخلقه خلقاً جديداً... خليط من المشاعر يمتزج فيخلق حالة انفعالية لا يدركها إلا من عايشها... ومن عايشها يستعذبها... يدمنها.



​
106- هل الحب قبل الزواج ضرورى



تتساءل بعض فتياتنا : هل الحب قبل الزواج ضروري؟! واذا تصادف ان طرق باب بيتي ـ ولأول مرة ـ عريس كامل الصفات المحببة لكل فتاة، هل ترفضه لمجرد انه ليست لنا سابقة حب معه؟!
سوال خطير ومثير : وفي اعتقادي ان الحب قبل الزواج ليس ضرورياً، وفترة الخطوبة خلقت خصيصاً من اجل تعارف الخطيبين احدهما بالآخر، وتصادفهما ولكن في حدود، فعلاقة الحب الحقيقية قبل الزواج هي العلاقة المليئة بالعواطف الخالصة التي لا تعرف الدنس، اذن فيمكن ان نسمح للحب ان يطرق باب الخطيبين سواء كان هذا الطرق قبل التعرف او بعد الزواج!!

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

107- حتى تكون محبوباص بين الناس


هل تجد في نفسك مقومات الشخصية المحبوبة التي يقبل عليها الاخرون؟! ام تري من السدود ما يحجب الرؤية بينك وبين الناس، الأمر الذي يصعب مد جسور المودة والحب مع الاخرين!
ابحث في نفسك عن هذه الصفات العشر، فإن وجدتها فاعمل علي اظهارها اكثر واكثر. واذا لم تكتشفها بوضوح، فاحرص علي تنميتها... حتي تقيم جسوراً متينة من المحبة مع المحيطين بك.
1 ـ صدق الابتسامة.
2 ـ دفء المحبة.
3 ـ نظافة المظهر. ودقة العمل.
4 ـ التريث عند الاستماع لآراء الآخرين ووجهات نظرهم.
5 ـ عذوبة الصوت في اثناء الحديث.
6 ـ ابداء الاستعداد والميل لسماع الاخرين.
7 ـ الوفاء بالعهود والوعود التي قطعتها علي نفسك.
8 ـ الاحتفاظ بمزاج معتدل، غير متذبذب.
9 ـ الرغبة في تطوير نفسك.
10 ـ الحرص علي مصالح وخير من حولك.
وبعد ان تستثمر هذه الصفات في علاقاتك مع كل الناس المحيطين بك، سوف تدهشك النتيجة!
مع الحذر من شيء : اياك والبخل بهذه الصفات العشر او بعضها علي اهل بيتك، فهم اول من يستحق منك هذه المعاملات الواجبة.




108- الحب وتوقعات المحبوب



الحب يتيح لك ان تصعد وتصعد.. ان تسمو وتسمو... تعشق الفضيلة والخير... إنك تريد ان تحقق لمحبوبك صدق توقعاته فيك ومنك... إن محبوبك يراك اهل لكل خير... وانك مؤهل لكل خير... ولذلك فالحب سعي نحو المثل العليا... نحو الكمال... وهذه هي القدرة الابداعية في الحب. ولذلك فأنت تنمو وتتطور وتتغير. تكتشف الانسان المثالي في داخلك. وتجد يد حبيك ممدودة لك لتصعدا معاً. تكتشف سرك الحقيقي الذي جعل محبوبك يفتن بك. انك خبر صادق.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

109- معجب وليس محب



أكثر من التسعين في المائة من العلاقات التي تبني علي اساس الاعجاب ذو الزاوية او الزاويتين ـ هي علاقات فاشلة لا تكلل بالنجاح لانه سريعاً ما يصطدم المعجب بالصورة الواقعية لفتاته التي طالما كان يتجاهلها، وينقلها من منطقة الشعور (العقل الواعي) الي منطقة اللا شعور (العقل الباطن) ومع ازدياد علاقته هذه، تظهر علي السطح هذه الصورة، بكشل مقزز يدعوه لمراجعة حساباته، فيكتشف العيوب الحقيقية لمن خلب ليه اعجاباً، و التي كان يراها قبلاً من المميزات، ثم نجده فجأة يقرر التراجع عن حبه المزعوم!! ويضطر الي الاعتراف بالحقيقة التي كابد من اجل اخفائها المشاق، وهذه الحقيقية هي انه معجب وليس محب!




​
110- الحب والحرية


بالحب تصبح فرداً.. ذاتاً.. مستقلاً... حراً... مبدعاً... تصبح انت... وبالحب ايضاً تصبح جزءاً من النسيج البشري المتماسك المتآزر... تشعر بإنسانيتك وانت ذات متفردة تحب وتحب وتشعر بإنسانيتك وانت ذائب مع مشاعر البشر ومشاكلهم.

​


111- هذا لا يكفى


حدثنا كريج ماسي Craig Massey عن خطيبين جاء إليه لاستشارته في مستقبل حياتهما الزوجية، وكان وجههما مملؤين بالفرح الذي يملأ قلبيهما بعلاقتهما الجديدة، وخيل إليهما أنه من المحال أن يقوم أي خلاف بينهما، فسألهما (ماسي) هل يحب الواحد منكم الآخر؟! أجاب الشاب : إنني إحبها وأثق أنها تحبني بشدة، وسأل الشاب : هل تستطيع أن تعطيني تحديداً لمعني الحب؟!
نظر الشاب إلي خطبيته ثم قال : (إن الحب هو ألذ أحساس في الوجود، عندما نكون مع بعض يملأني شعور بأنني أستطيع التغلب علي أية مشكلة مادامت بجواري... (إنها كالدواء الشافي لي : عندما أكون متعباً تنعشني، وعندما أكون يائساً تعيد إليّ الأمل)0
وقالت الفتاة : (وأنا أشعر بأنني ملكة حين أكون معه... إنني أحب الحب)0
فقال لهما : (ما يتوقع أحدكما أن يقدمه للآخر)؟! أجاب الشاب : نحن لا نتوقع شيئاً الواحد من الآخر، فرد (كريج) عليهما قائلاً : (إن كل ما قاله كل منكما يعلن عن أنانيته0 في بعض الأحيان سيغمرك الاحساس بالفشل، ولن تستطيع زوجتك أن تعيد إليك الأمل0 ستحس بالتعب وتكون منحرف المزاج، ولن يكون في قدرة زوجتك أن تنعشك وتعيد الاعتدال إلي مزاجك)!
وإلتفت إلي الفتاة وقال : (وأنت لن تشعري دائماً بأنك ملكة، فقد يضطر زوجك للعمل وقتاً طويلاً، وستشعرين أنه يهملك، وستتراكم عليك أعمال المنزل، والأولاد يتطلبون وقتاً وجهداً جباراً للعناية بهم... وهذا كله سيحرمك من الشعور بأنك ملكة)0
إن الحب الصحيح وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يخفف هذه المسئوليات، بل ويجعل لها قيمة كبري، وعاد إلي الشاب وسأله : (ما هي أبعاد حبك لخطيبتك؟ في كم دائرة من دوائر الحب تحبها؟!
وأجاب الشاب : دائرة واحدة. كما أعتقد، إن كل ما أعرفه هو أنني أحبها، وأجابت الفتاة : وأنا أيضاً أعتقد نفس الشيء : دائرة واحدة، إن كل ما أعرفه هو أنني أحبه0
فقال لهما برقة : هذا لا يكفي... إن آفاق الحب الصحيح يجب أن تغطي عدة دوائر في حياتنا000 ومن الصعب علي الخطيبين الشابين أن يدركا هذه الدوائر كلها قبل زواجهما000 ولكن من الضروري أن يكون لهما معرفة واضحة بها ليكون زواجهما ناجحاً... سعيداً



​
112- السلحفاة تعلمنا الحب


في أيام الطفولة عثرت خلال زيارتي للريف علي سلحفاه فأخذت اقلبها بين يدي ولكنها اغلقت درعها عليها اغلاقاً محكماً. فلما رآني احد اقاربي اجهد نفسي في فتحهابعصاً. قال لي (لا. لا. ليس هذا هو السبيل الي ما تريد) واخذ السلحفاة الي المنزل ووضعها علي المدفأة وبعد دقائق بدأت تشعر بالدفء فأخرجت رأسها وأرجلها وزحفت نحوي هادئة وقال لي( الناس يابني كالسلحفاة. فلا تحاول ان تجبر انساناً علي فعل شيء بل ادفئه بشيء من حبك وحنانك، فذلك اوقع بأن تجعله يفعل ما تريد بدون تردد.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

113- الحب وإنسانية الإنسان


مع الحب لا يتمادي الانسان في مشاعر العداء والعنف والقسوة... وايضاً لا يتمادي في الاستسلام والانكسار بل تصبح اكثر شفقة... اكثر تعاطفاً. اكثر تسامحاً... اكثر تقديراً لظروف الأخرين وضعفهم... وتصبح اقرب الي عالم النفس المختصص الذي يفسر سلوك الآخرين الخاطيء، فيري أنهم قد يكونوا مدفوعين قهراً لمشاكل متعلقة بطفولتهم او ليأس شديد او لشذوذ غير إرادي في تكوينهم... ولهذا فأنت وأنت تحب تحاول ان تفهم وتفسر وتعذر لتسامح وتغفر. وتلك إحدي نفحات الحب. وهي نفحات الهية. الرحمة والتسامح والمغفرة.
ولذلك فالحب يحقق للانسان إنسانيته الحقة يسمو به ليصبح اقرب الي السماء من الأرض... ومن النور الي التراب... ولذلك نستطيع ان نقول ان رحمة الله التي ينشرها علي عباده ومن خلال عباده تكون عن طريق المحبين أو المهيأة قلوبهم للحب...
وبذلك فإن العالم يصبح وحدة واحدة من خلال عاطفة الحب التي تجمع بين كل قلبين من البشر... لولا الحب لاحترق العالم.




114- من ختــــــار



* انا فتاة في العشرين من عمري. تعرفت منذ عامين علي شاب وأحببته وانتظرت ان يتقدم لخطبتي ولكنه لم يفعل وعرفت ان اسرته لن ترضي بي زوجة له ولكنه لم يبين لي وجهة نظره في عدم التقدم لي.
وكان ابن خالتي يعرف بحكايتي فهو شخص طيب ذو اخلاق دمثة وكنت احكي له اسراري فأفضيت له بأنني يئست من ان يتقدم الشاب الذي احبه قلبي لخطبتي.
وهنا صارحني ابن خالتي بأنه يحبني منذ زمن طويل وان سعادته في الزواج بي فوافقت وتمت الخطبة وكنت في قمة السعادة اذ غمرني بالحب متخطياً كل اخطائي.
ولكنني شعرت بعد فترة بأن عواطفي متجمدة نحوه، وبأنني لن استطيع اسعاده فطلبت فسخ الخطبة. لم يغضب ابن خالتي بل حاول بمحبة فائقة ان يثنيني عن قراري. ولما صممت علي الانفصال تقدم الي والدي وطلب منه فسخ الخطبة واعلن له انه هو الذي يرغب في ذلك حتي لا يسبب لي حرجاً أمام اسرتي.
انا حزينة علي ما حدث لابن خالتي ولكنني اخاف الفشل في حياتي معه. فأنا اعلم ان العلاقة الزوجية اساسها الحب فحياة أبي وأمي حجيم لا يطاق لانعدام الحب بينهما.
انا لا اعلم هل مازالت احب الشخص الأول الذي ملك علي قلبي، ولكنه لم يفعل شيئاً لأجلي؟!
نصحني البعض بالعودة الي خطيبي. فكري عاجز ومكدود ولا استطيع ان اتخذ اي قرار؟!!
* هناك اشخاص يجرون وراء الصعب. ويجدون لذة في البحث عنه ومحاولة الوصول اليه. لكنهم يزهدون في الشيء السهل القريب المنال. ويظهر انك من هذا النوع.
فالشاب الأول لم يتقدم لخطبتك وتقولين انه من الصعب ان توافق اسرته علي ذلك، لذلك فأنك تحلمين به
والشاب الثاني يحبك حباً شديداً رائعاً شعرت به رغم انه يعرف ميلك للأول. لكنك مترددة في الارتباط به. ولعل ما يدعوك للتردد انك خائفة من الفشل في حياتك، وتتخذين من موقف والديك نموذجاً للفشل.
ان الحب اساس جيد للتوافق في الزواج لكنه ليس الاساس الوحيد.وكم من زيجات بدأت بحب ظاهري عنيف لكنها انتهت بالفشل لأن الحب لم يكن صادقاً. وكم من أزواج وزوجات بدأوا حياتهم دون تعارف سابق، لكنهم عاشوا سعداء لأنهم عمقوا حباً صادقاً في حياتهم.
لكي ترتاحي تماماً، أطلبي من الشاب الأول ان يتقدم لخطبتك فإن رفض او تعلل بشتي العلل، فلا تضيعي وقتك وحياتك وعودي لقريبك.
والله هو القادر ان يبني البيت علي اساس سليم 


115- رحلة النفس ورحلة الأنا



الانسان غالباً ما يخدع نفسه اكثر من خداعه للغير، اذ فيما هو منغمس في انانيته، يخدم ذاته، طالباً لذة جسده او كرامته او غناه يظن في نفسه انه مملوء محبة للغير باذل ومعطاء.
لكن لا ننخدع يلزمنا ان نميز بين النفس core self والأنا ego. فالحب هو رحلة النفس self trip وليس رحلة الأنا ego trip. خلال الحب ننطلق الي اعماقنا الداخلية لنكتشف جوهر كياننا ونتعرف علي مركزنا كأبناء لله وعلي رسالتنا نكتشف في داخلنا (ملكوت الله) (لو 17 : 21). (ملكوت الحب) يجد الله محب البشر يقيم مملكة حبه في داخله، فيتسع الداخل ليضم ـ ان امكن ـ الكل بالحب الإلهي ـ هذه الرحلة الداخلية تحطم الأنا.





116- أقدس عاطفة فى قلب الإنسان


لا شك ان الحب اقدس عاطفة في قلب الانسان، مهما حاول الانسان ان يدنسها بفجوره او ينجسها بشروره، وذلك لأن الحب هو شعاعة من نور الله الذي هو محبة. وفي دائرة الايمان المسيحي نحن مطالبون لا بأن نحب بعضنا بعضاً فقط، بل ان نحب أعداءنا أيضاً0 وبدون الحب تبدو الحياة جحيماً من خطايانا بحب الله لنا في صليب المسيح، ونحن ننمو في حياة الايمان بحبنا الله وتكريسنا الحياة له، ونحن نسعد في عائلاتنا بالمحبة المتبادلة بيننا وبين زوجاتنا واولادنا واخوتنا، ونحن نبتهج في شركة المؤمنين بتبادل المحبة بيننا وبين قديسي الله، وهكذا واذا انتزع الحب من الحياة انتهت معه الحياة حساً ومعني.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

117- توصية الأم​


* انا شاب عمري 21 عاماً، جاد في حياتي الدراسية، احببت زميلة لي بالكلية العملية التي ادرس بها، وقد بادلتني مشاعر الحب العفيف المقدس.
ولكنني فؤجئت بها بعد فترة تنفر مني، وبسؤالها عن السبب صارحتني بأنها تتحاشاني تنفيذاً لوصية امها، واخبرتني انها لا تتردد في التضحية بعلاقتنا في سبيل طاعة والدتها.
انا الآن في حيرة من أمري، انني اتحاشي رؤيتها بدوري حرصاً علي كرامتي، ولكنني احبها وظروفي المادية لا تتيح لي ان اتقدم لخطبتها الآن. ماذا افعل؟!
* اقدر مشاعرك ولكن ألا تتفق معي في ان للأم الحق في ان تصون كرامة ابنتها؟! وانها ستطمئن اذا اطلعت علي صدق مشاعرك وتأكدت من انك جاد في الزواج بابنتها؟
لماذا لا تتقدم كخاطب لزميلتك، فقد تقدر امها ظروفك وتبارك ارتباطكما وتشجعكما علي اتمام الخطبة المبدئية حتي تتيسر ظروفك وتستعد للزواج.
وإلا فأعتبر الأمر كله في حدود علاقة الزمالة حتي تتمم دراستك وتتحسن ظروفك.




118- هل الحب هو الرغبة والعبث​


الحب الحقيقي ليس هزلاً... ليس عرضاً مؤقتاً... ليس ميلاً عاطفياً مجرداً... ليس نزوة... ليس رغبة... ليس عبثاً... ليس تسلية... ولكنه تجربة إستيعابية شاملة مركزها جوهر الإنسان كله اي الفكر والوجدان والسلوك، ولذلك فجوهر تجربة الحب الحقيقي هو الصدق. واذا كان الموت هو الحقيقية المؤكدة الماثلة امام اعين البشر وتؤثر تأثيراً ضخماً في حياتهم وهي ذات مغزي، فإنه علي الطرف المقابل يأتي الحب الحقيقي ليصبح هو الحقيقة الاخري المؤكدة والتي تؤثر في حياة البشر تأثيراً ضخماً وتحمل جل المعاني.
اذن فالحقيقتين الثابتتين في وجود الانسان هما الحب والموت... مركزاً الحياة... ومعني الحياة... يحددان مصير الانسان ويشكلان وعيه ورؤياه وفلسفته ويؤثران علي ادراكه وفهمه وسلوكه... لحظة الحب الحقيقي هي لحظة الصدق... ولحظة الموت الحقيقي هي لحظة الصدق.
ولهذا فان تجربة الحب الحقيقي لا يقوي عليها إلا انسان صادق هذا هو الشرط الاول والاساسي. الحب الحقيقي يدل علي صدق الانسان الذي يعايشه. والانسان الصادق يدلل علي انه حبه هو حب حقيقي. لا يمكن لكاذب او مخادع او منافق او غشاش او نصاب ان يعيش تجربة صدق... ولا يمكن للتجربة الصادقة ان تتحقق من خلال كاذب او مخادع او منافق او غشاش او نصاب.


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

119- الحب المبصر والحب الأعمى



نحن لا ننادي بالحب الاعمي الذي يؤمن به الكثيرين انما ننادي بحب بصير ومبصر، يتم فيه التوافق في الميول والأمزجة، والثقافة والتقوي والأهداف المتناسقة، ان المحبة اذا انحصرت في شكل الجسد وطوله وعرضه وجماله وقوامه وحركاته كانت محبة وقتية عارضة علي مر الايام ستزول، وكلننا ننادي بحب يتوفر فيه الي جانب عنصر الجسد، عنصر الروح!!





120- قالوا أيضاً



* انني احب زوجتي ... لأنني احب الله... ففي عينيها يتمثل صفاء السماء، ومع زفراتها تسري نسمات الربيع الزاهي، وعلي شفتيها تعزف الفضيلة ارق الحان الحياة.
* المرأة هي التي تجعلني أحس بكياني كرجل.
* البيت عطف المرأة وحبها يحوطه أربعة جدران.
* المرأة نوعان. التي تصنع للرجل بيتاً. والتي تصنع للبيت رجلاً.
* قانون الحب هو : الله أولاً.. أخي ثانياً.. أنا أخيراً. أما قانون الأنانية فهو أنا ومن بعدي الطوفان.
* الحب الذي يكون بلا تضحية كالدقيق بلا خميرة لا يصنع خبزاً.
* المرأة قيثارة لا تبوح بأسرارها إلا لمن يعرف كيف يعزف علي أوتارها.
* زواج الحب تنازلات مشتركة : قد تتغير طبيعة الحب بين الزوجين بعد فترة من الزواج. لكن الحب بينهما لا يفقد عمقه حتي وإن خبا تأججه، ويصاحب حياة الزوجين حب من الألفة الراقية والتفاهم السامي مع مرور السنين.
* الحب يعوضنا عن الجناحين اللذين نطير بهما إلي من نحب.
* الحب الكبير هو أعظم موسيقي وأبلغ شاعر وأقدر فنان.
* الحب كالزهور، يحتاج إلي العناية والرعاية والري والاهتمام، فإذا نحن أهملنا الزهرة وحرمناها من الماء والشمس والهواء ذبلت وماتت!
* كلمة الحب شغلت قلب الإنسان منذ أن وجد، وستبقي تشغله مادام يوجد، ولا أكون مبالغاً إن قلت إنها الأمر الوحيد الذي يرافقنا حتي بعد الموت كقول الرسول : (المحبة لا تسقط أبداً)!!
* لاشئ يقف في طريق الحب. لا التراب ولا الغبار ولا الزوابع ولا العواصف.
* إن رصيد الإنسان ليس الأموال التي يملكها في البنوك، وإنما الحب الذي يملأ به القلوب.
* إن حب الناس هو رصيد ضخم لا يمكن أن ينتهي.
* إذا لم يحب الناس بعضهم بعضاً، تختفي الشمس! إذا عاد الحب.. عادت الشمس تشرق من جديد.
* أموال الدنيا كلها تعجز عن أن تشتري قلباً، أو تزرع حباً، أو تصنع هناء.
* الحب لا عمر له.
* لا نستطيع أن نعبر عنه بكلمات محدودة لأن الكلمات رموز وصفية وهو يجل عن الإحاطة والوصف.. الكلمات تعبر عن مشاعر محدودة وتصف أشياء معينة من داخل النفس وخارجها، ولكن الحب هو حقيقة شاملة، قمة شامخة وعمق أبدي.
* الحب يجعلنا نقف علي عتبة الكون لنقترب أكثر من فهم سر الوجود..
* الحب هو السر الغامض.. السر القدسي.. النور الإلهي.. أمر غير موصوف.. لا كلمات..
* أي سر فيك؟ لست أدري.
* لكي تنجح في الحياة يجب أن تفهم الناس، ولكي تفهم الناس يجب أن تحبهم. وعندما تكره إنساناً لا تستطيع أن تراه علي حقيقته. تراه قصيراً وهو طويل. تراه ثقيل الدم وهو خفيف الدم. تراه لا يستحق أن تطمئن له، بينما أنه رجل أمين يستحق أن تثق به وتعتمد عليه.

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

121- الحب الحقيقى يتجه إلى ذات الشخص الآخر


طالما تأسس الحب علي شهوة جسدية، فبالتأكيد سوف يزول بزوال هذه الشهوة، وطالما تعلق الحب وارتبط بجمال الجسد، فإنه سيزول بزوال هذا الجمال. فلو ارتكز حبك علي كون من تحبها جميلة، فيوماً ما سيزول هذا الجمال بتأثير الإنجاب، وتقدم السن. أيضاً لو كان الحب مؤسساً علي ميزات ذهنية أو فكرية أو إجتماعية - وكلها صفات حسنة بلا شك - لكنها معرضة للزوال يوماً ما. لو فقد وعيه أو اختل عقله هل سيظل حبي له وارتباطبي به؟ أم سيزول بزوال صفاته الحسنة التي أحببته من أجلها؟ فإذا تأثر الحب في مثل هذه الأحوال، فبالتأكيد أنا لم أكن أحبه (أو أحبها)، إنما أحببت بعض الصفات فيه (أو فيها) مثل الجمال، خفة الظل، الذكاء، قوة الشخصية... إلخ.
إذن لكي يكون الحب حقيقياً، يجب أن يتوجه إلي ذات الشخص الآخر في جوهره. أحبك من أجلك أنت لا من أجل جمال جسدك أو صفاتك أو مؤهلاتك أو ممتلكاتك. أحبك (أنت) هذا هو الحب.. وطالما أن الحب لم يقصد الذات العارية في الإنسان فهو ليس حباً. ولكي أوضح المقصود بكلمة الذات العارية، أتصور معكم شخصاً خطب فتاة يحبها وتحبه. ويوماً ما تعرض لحادثة أفقدته بصره وتركته غير قادر علي الحركة حتي آخر حياته، فكيف سيكون موقف الخطيبة؟ إذا طلبت الإنفصال عنه، فهذا معناه أنها كانت تحبه سليم الجسم، وبهذا يكون حبها له حباً مشروطاً، والحب هو قيمة بلا شروط. إذا أحببت وأردت أن تختبر حبك حاول أن تتصور الشخص الذي تحبه مشوهاً، مختل العقل، واسأل نفسك هل ستظل تحبه في تلك الظروف؟ ليس فقط أن تظل تحبه، بل أن يزداد حبك له وارتباطك به، لأنه محتاج إليك. فإذا أجبت بنعم يكون حبك حقيقياً، حب عطاء، حب إخلاص. يجب أن يكون الحب من أجل الطرف الآخر، لا من أجلك أنت. والمحبة هي التي تظهر معدن الحب، لهذا يجب أن يمر الحب بمحن وأزمات، وحبذا لو كان هذا قبل الزواج.
من الصعب وضع تعريف محدد للذات العارية، ولكن هذه الذات التي تجعل الأم تحب إبنها، حين يكون في الحضيض هي تحبه، حين يتعرض لحادثة تفقده كل شئ جميل هي تحبه، حين يفقد الوعي هي تحبه، حين يفقد المقدرة علي الحركة هي تحبه، وهو مجرد جثة ليس فيها من مظاهر الحياة تظل تحبه، وتناديه يا إبني ياحبيبي (يافلان). تناديه بإسمه، هذا الإسم الذي يرمز لجوهره وذاته، فلم يبق منه سوي إسمه، ومازالت تحبه، بل ويزداد حبها له، لأنه فقد كل شئ.
هذا هو الحب، صورة من حب الله لنا، حب بلا حدود، بلا مبرر، بلا شروط، حين يصل إلي درجة بذل الذات. أحبك ليس لأني أنتظر منك شيئاً، بل لأنني قد أستطيع من خلال هذا الحب أن أحبك من جديد. قد يتعجب البعض : من يستطيع أن يحب بهذا الشكل؟! أقول لكم إن هذا هو الهدف الأعلي للحب (أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة وبذل نفسه لأجلها) (أف5 : 52). (ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع الإنسان نفسه عن أحبائه) (يو51 : 31).





122- إنه الحب عند الإغريق وعند الرومان



وقد يعبر عن الحب بأنه (إيروس) (Eros) هو إسم ابن أفروديت إلهة الجمال، وهو الذي يسميه الرومان (كيوبيد) (Cupid) أو أمور إله الحب. وهذا (الإيروس) عاش عمره كله يتأرجح مرحاً وحزناً، لا يتردد في أمر إعتزمه حباً أو كراهية، ولا يملك مقاومته أحد، ويخضع الآلهة والبشر جميعاً لسلطانه، ويحمل (إيروس) قوساً وجعبة مليئة بالسهام وشعلة مضيئة ليطعن قلوب ضحاياه أو يشعلها، تعينه أجنحته الذهبية علي الطيران وسرعة الحركة. والغريب - ولا غرابة مع آلهة اليونان - أنه لا يبصر، مما تنجم عنه المآسي أحياناً. وقد مارس سلطانه علي قلوب كثيرين من (الآلهة) والبشر، يرسل إليها سهامه - برغم عماه - ليوقعه في الحب مدفوعاً برغبة ذاتية أو مستجيباً لرغبة أمه أفروديت، ومن هنا جاءت عبارة (الحب الأعمي)!
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

123- الحب يهديك مفاتيح العقول والقلوب



إنه يجعلك تحب إنساناً لذاته وليس لصفاته. وهذا يعلمك أعظم دروس الإنسانية. وهي أن تهتم بالإنسان لأنه إنسان.
إكتشفت أنه ببطاقة الحب تتحول التكشيرة إلي ابتسامة والعداوة إلي مودة والعناد إلي مرونة.
الحب أهداك مفاتيح القلوب والعقول.. إكتشفت قدرة هذا النور الإلهي علي تغير النفوس.. الحب يولد حباً.. والخير يبتعث خيراً.




​
124- مخطوبة لآخـــر


* أنا شاب في الحادية والعشرين من عمري، طالب بمعهد ..... أحببت زميلة لي بالمعهد منذ بداية المرحلة الأولي، وهي تبادلني الحب، كما أنها علي خلق جميل، وأري فيها ما لا أراه في باقي الزميلات. ولكنها مخطوبة منذ سنوات لقريب لها عمره72 سنة. لكنها تحبني أنا، وأتمني أن تدوم علاقتي بحبيبتي، وأن تنتظرني حتي أنتهي من دراستي ثم من الخدمة العسكرية، وحتي أصبح في حالة مادية ميسرة، وعندي المسكن المناسب. والمشكلة هي كيف تقنع هي أهلها؟ وكيف أستطيع أن أفاتح أبي ليطلب يدها لي مع أنها مخطوبة؟ هل أقابل خطيبها وأروي له ما بيني وبينها، أم ماذا أفعل؟ أرجو أن تنير لي الطريق.
* كان يجب أن تدرك أن لقاءك بهذه الفتاة خيانة لرجل آخر هو خطيبها، ولو أنه عرف ما تفعله خطيبته معك، ولو أن عائلتها عرفت بذلك، لخلقت مشكلة كبيرة لها ولهم، ونحن لا نستطيع أن نبني سعادتنا علي أتعاس سعادة الناس.
هذا الحب بينك وبينها، تنحصر معرفته بينكما أنتما الإثنين، وقد تكون بين زملائكما فقط. لكنك لن تستطيع أن تبوح به لوالدك، كما أنها لا تستطيع أن تبوح به لعائلتها. فماذا تريد منا أن نقول لك لننير لك الطريق؟ أقول لك : أتمني أن تنجح في معهدك .....، وأن تنتهي من خدمتك العسكرية، وأن تجد وظيفة مناسبة، ثم بعد ذلك تفكر في الارتباط بفتاة غير مرتبطة بشاب آخر.
وأغلب الظن أن هذه السنوات القادمة التي ستمر حتي تنتهي من دراستك ومن خدمتك العسكرية ستُنضجك أكثر، وستعلمك أن تحترم مشاعر الآخرين، وأن تحب لهم ما تحب لنفسك. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

125- الحب والنمو



الحب يقسم العبء علي إثنين (وحيث يكون الحب يحلو التعب، ويتبدد العناء) إنه منبع الارتياح، ولكنه في الوقت نفسه تحد عظيم، الحب يتحداني في الحال أن أخرج من ذاتي فهو ينقذني من (اللهو) الصبياني إلي قمة العطاء في سبيل شخص آخر، من خلال حب كريم لا ينتهي.
الحب يشفي.... يشفي من يعطي الحب ويشفي من يقبل الحب، إن كل إخفاق بشري إنما هو نتيجة لانعدام الحب. وعندما يلج الحب حياة امرئ، تتحول وحدته إلي حضور دافئ، وغربته إلي شعور بقيمة الذات والثقة بالنفس.





126- الحب الحقيقى.. حب غير مشروط


فهو أعمق ما يتوق إليه الإنسان، لا الطفل وحده، بل كل إنسان، أن يحب المرء لأجل فضيلة عنده، إنه يحب لأنه يستحق الحب، فذلك يبقي علي بعض التساؤل : هل سأنجح في استمالة حب الشخص الذي أريد؟ هل.... وهل؟ وهناك قلق دائم بأن هذا الحب لن يدوم، وأنه أبعد من ذلك، فمن استحق الحب يبقي عرضة لخيبات مُرّة، لأنه قد لا يحب لذاته، بل لما بإمكانه أن يعطي، فيشعر بالتالي أن أحداً لم يحبه، وأن الكل قد (استعملوه).



- الحب غير المشروط والنمو الشخصى


لا شئ يمكنه أن يساعد الإنسان علي الانفتاح وتحقيق ذاته، أو يجعله يدخل معترك الحياة بجدية، أكثر من خبرة حب غير مشروط، فهو المناخ الأفضل للنمو الشخصي، وليس الإنتقادات والعقاب. وهو يساعد الإنسان علي التحرر، ويفسح المجال أمام المحبوب ليكوّن ذاته، بصدق وحرية.




128- هل تعرف أنواع الحب



هل تعرف انواع الحب؟! ويقسم الدارسون الحب الي خمسة انواع رئيسية وهي : 
1 ـ الحب الإلهي Agape Love.
2 ـ حب النفس Self Love.
3 ـ الصداقة Friendship.
4 ـ الحب الجنسي Erotic Love.
5 ـ الحب الزواجي Marriage.


1 ـ الحب الإلهي Agape Love.


وهو حب الله للإنسان، حب تفضل به الله علي مخلوقه، فأحبه أولاً، ثم حب الإنسان لله، ومن خلاله يمتد حب الإنسان الي اخيه الانسان. الله هو الينبوع الحقيقي للحب للانسان، ومن خلال هذا الحب الإلهي العظيم يتعلم الانسان انه يحب غيره، يفرح مع الفرحين ويحزن مع الحزاني، يعطي دون انتظار لمقابل، ولعل من اصدق الصور لهذا الحب الخالص النقي بين الإنسان واخيه الانسان هو حب الأم تيريزا، تلك الراهبة التي احبت الله فكرست حياتها من اجل خدمة الله بين اخوتها واخواتها من اي دين في الأحياء الفقيرة في الهند. لقد وهبت حياتها لخدمة المحتاجين دون ان تنتظر عائداً. وجدت سعادتها في تقديم الحب للمحرومين، لذلك استحقت جائزة نوبل للسلام التي حصلت عليها منذ ستة اعوام وحزن علي رحيلها الملايين
هذا الحب المضحي الصادق، يقابله النقيض الحب المستغل او الحب الماكيافيللي The Machiavellis نسبة الي مذهب ماكيافيللي المعروف بالمكر وسوء النية واستخدام طرق لا اخلاقية لتحقيق الاهداف، وله شعاره المعروف (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة)!


2 ـ حب النفس 


وهو اول صورة يعرفها الانسان من صور الحب. اذا تصورنا انساناً لم يستطع في طفولته ان يشبع نفسياً حتي تتكون ذاته تكويناً سليماً، او اذا تصورنا شخصاً يحقد علي نفسه ويكرهها ويود لو تخلص من حياته انتقاماً من نفسه، فإن مثل هذا الانسان لا يستطيع ان يحب الاخرين، والذي لا يستطيع ان يحب نفسه لا يمكنه ان يحب الاخرين.


3 ـ حب الصداقة : 


ان كل انسان يود ان يجد من يحبه بلا انانية، يحبه في كل الظروف دون ان يطلب نفعاً لشخصه سواء مادياً او اجتماعياً او عاطفياً او معنوياً، سواء علانية او خفية. والصداقة الحقيقية هي عطاء وليست أخذاً، هي التي تنبع عن سلام داخلي في اعماق النفس، فإنه لا شيء في الأرض يعادل حب الانسان للإنسان، والمحبة تقتضي ان لا ينظر الشخص لغيره بعين الاحتقار او بشعور الاشفاق، وانما يكون مقدراً لصفاته الحسنة متغاضياً عن عيوبه.


4 ـ الحب الجنسي


وهو اما حب شهواني يقود صاحبه الي متاهات ومزالق خطيرة، وتتميز هذه العلاقة بالاخذ اكثر من العطاء اذ تتأكد في هذا النوع من الحب الرغبة في اشباع الغرائز او بالاضافة للحب الشهواني ـ الحب العذري او الافلاطوني وهو الحب البريء الذي يخلو من الشهوة، وقد يكون هذا النوع حافزاً للانسان، يدفعه الي النجاح، وقد يتبخر هذا الحب مع الوقت او يقود الي علاقة دائمة عن طريق الزواج.


5 ـ الحب الزواجي


وهو عاطفة راسخة ناضجة تربط المشاركين في الحياة سواء بعد الزواج او في فترة الخطبة او قبلها، ويشعر كل طرف إزاء الآخر بأنه المكمل لنفسه. وقد تتغير طبيعة الحب بين الزوجين بعد فترة من الزواج، لكن الحب بينهما لا يفقد عمقه حتي وان خبأ تأججه ويصاحب حياة الزوجين حب من الإلفة الراقية والتفاهم السامي مع مر السنين. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

- الحب والوفاء


الحب يجعلك تكتشف واحدة من اعظم القيم الإنسانية التي تمنحك الاستقرار والطمأنينة ألا وهي الوفاء... اي خلود اصدق المشاعر... ان وفاء حبيبك لك هو تاج تضعه علي رأسك.




​
130- الحب وروح الله


الحب هو عمل الله نفسه فينا، الذي وحده يستطيع ان يقودنا الي اعماقنا، وينير بصائرنا الداخلية لنكتشف انفسنا،ويجدد كياننا، ويفتح قلوبنا للعطاء، فأن كان الله قد خلق الانسان علي مثاله لكي يحمل سمة الحب لكنه محتاج ان يتحد بالله الحب المطلق يفيض عليه هذه السمة في اعماقه وينميها ويحفظها من الانحراف، في هذا يقول الآباء : 
* الله محبة وينبوع كل حب، لذلك يقول يوحنا العظيم ان (المحبة من الله)، (الله محبة) (1 يو 4 : 7 ـ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لذلك جعل الخالق المحبة من سماتنا، قائلاً : (بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي ان كان لكم حب بعضاً لبعض) (يو 13 : 35). فإن لم توجد المحبة فينا نكون قد غيرنا الخاتم الذي به نتشكل بشكل الله (القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي).
* من يود ان يتكلم عن الحب التزم ان يتكلم عن الله ذاته، فالمحبة المقدسة هي مشابهة الإنسان لله علي قدر ما يستطيع البشر. (القديس يوحنا الدرجي).
بهذا يمكننا من جانب ان نميز بين الحب المتسع والعاطفة التي تقف عند مستوي المشاعر الانسانية الوجدانية لمشاركة الغير في الالام والافراح، ومن جانب اخر بينه وبين الشهوة التي تحصر الانسان في الزنا ليعيش للذته الخاصة، يعشقها تحت ستار الحب، فيقبر نفسه في ملذات الشهوة والتدليل البعيد عن الحق والمعرفة والالتزام والجاد.
​
131- الحب الأخرس


* انا طالبة بالفرقة الثانية في احدي الكليات العلمية. احببت جاراً لي يكبرني بثلاث سنوات ـ احبتته منذ ست سنوات، ولكني لم اصارحه بشيء.
والمشكلة هي انني لا اعرف ان كان يبادلني الحب أم لا. فهو احياناً يسأل عني اخي، وكثيراً ما ينظر الي، وإنني لا اتوقع ان يصارحني بحبه ان كان يحبني، انه انسان متدين لا يتحدث مع فتيات بالمرة. وصدقني حاولت مراراً ان انساه، ولكن دون جدوي. فأنا حقاً احبه، لدرجة اني ارفض اي شاب يتقدم الي.
ارجوك ساعدني، ولكن لا تطلب مني ان انساه، فهذا مستحيل.
* ابنتي انت تدرسين بالفرقة الثانية في الجامعة، وتقولين انك احببت ـ او بالاحري ـ اعجبت بجارك منذ ست سنوات، اي ايام كنت تدرسين بالمرحلة الاعدادية. وفي هذه المرحلة تعجب الفتاة بشخصية البطل، سواء في شكله، او في تدينه، او في مقدرته الفائقة علي التدريس، او غير ذلك من المظاهر التي تثير الاعجاب. ويبدو انك ارتبطت بهذا الشاب عاطفياً لأحد هذه الاسباب السابقة.
وكونه يسأل اخاك عنك فهذا لا يعني بالضرورة انه يبادلك مشاعر الحب طيلة هذه السنوات الست.
وانا ادعوك ان تكتشفي بنفسك الأمر الذي اعجبك فيه ـ فلربما يكون هو الذي منعه من ان يستغلك او ان يتلاعب بعواطفك، قبل ان يأتي الوقت المناسب ليرتبط بك في زواج مقدس.
ونصحيتي لك هي بأن لا تصنعي بنفسك لنفسك عزلة عن المجتمع بسبب علاقة من طرف واحد ـ من حقك ان تعجبي به، ولكن من واجبك ان تنفتحي علي المجتمع، وتظهري مواهبك وتتعرفي علي عدد اكبر من الاصدقاء، بدلاً من ان تعيشي علي مشاعر قد يكون لها صداها عنده او لا يكون.




​
132- الحب الشهوانى



ان هذا النوع من الحب لا يهدف الي العطاء للشخص موضوع الحب، ولكنه يهدف الي اشباع شهوات ونزوات المحب... انه حب اناني هدام، وكل حب يؤسس علي الشهوة الجنسية وحدها مصيره الدمار، ان عاجلاً او آجلاً... انه الحب الذي يسميه فلاسفة اليونان (ايروس) وهو اسم اله الحب عند الاغريق.
​
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

133- أنا معك لأننى بك​


ان الرغبة في السيطرة هي خوف... ومعناها ان الشخص لا يثق بحبه لمحبوبه. ولا يثق بحب محبوبه له... السيطرة هي الخوف من ان يفلت حبيبه من بين يديه وهذا اعتراف بعدم اهليته هو شخصياً للحب. في الحب الحقيقي لا يحتاج الانسان لهذه السيطرة لان الحبيب يقبل علي حبيبه بمحض أرادته. يأتي له ويسلمه حريته.. ويقول له انا معك لأنني بك... وحين اكون معك فأنا موجود... ان وجودي مرتبط بوجودك. وانت لست في حاجة الي السيطرة علي لأني لا استطيع ان امضي بعيد عنك. فأنا جئتك حين لم تأمرني.. ولا استطيع ان امضي بعيداً عنك ليس بفعل مجالك المغناطيسي ولكن بفعل قوة اخري هي قوة الحرية... استطيع ان اروح وأجيء واذا بي اجد نفسي اجيء.. اقترب واقترب... لا تحملني قدماي ولكن تحملني روحي... تدفع بي ذاتي... ينقلني وعي اليك وعي الحر... إذن وأنا مقيد بك اتمتع بحريتي. اشعر ان حريتي هي التي تجرني وتشدني اليك. ليس حباً ان اشعر أن لك مجالاً مغناطيسياً يشدني كقطعة حديد صماء مسلوبة الارادة. وأنما الحب هو ان تشعر ان ليس لك نفوذ او سيطرة او مجال جذب ورغم ذلك اجدني مشدوداً مدفوعاً. اعظم شييء ان تكون قوة الجذب والدفع نابعة من داخلي.. صميم اختياري.. اختياري الحر المطلق.





134- لا أستطيع​


* انا فتاة في التاسعة عشرة من عمري. احببت شاباً زميلي بنفس المعهد الدي ادرس به. والمشكلة هي انه سمع من اصدقائه اني علي علاقة بشخص آخر. وهذا غير حقيقي، ولكنه رفض ان يصدقني وصمم علي ان ينهي علاقتنا، وأنا لا استطيع ان انساه حتي اني افكر في الانتحار، بماذا تنصحني؟!
* ان الحب الحقيقي ليس مجرد مشاعر او عواطف تجذبك نحو الشحص الآخر. وإنما الحب الحقيقي هو ارتباط مقدس بالطرف الاخر، يقوم علي الاحترام المتبادل والرغبة في الاشتراك في تحمل المسئولية عن حب وتقدير وتفاهم.
والمحبة الحقيقية لا تظن السوء، وانما تثق في المحبوب وتخلص له.
كما ان المشاعر الحقيقية الصادقة تجد طريقها الي قلب الآخر. فلو تبينت مشاعر هذه المرحلة من عمرك، لفهمت انك في مرحلة النمو العاطفي، فليس كل شعور بالاعجاب او التعلق، حباً حقيقياً والحب الصادق لا يدفعك الي ان تفكري في الانتحار. فحياتك عطية وهبها لك الله ، وليس من حقك ان تضعي نهايتها بيدك، او ان تفكري فيها بتشاؤم بسبب ما حدث.
وانا ادعوك هنا الي رؤية المشكلة في حجمها الحقيقي، وتنتظري حتي تنضج شخصيتك، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار مراعاة لياقة السلوك مع الشباب وعدم التبسط بغير حكمة، حتي لا تعرضي نفسك للأقاويل


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

135- الحياة والحب والجمال



* الحياة بغير حب، كشجرة بغير ازهار ولا اثمار. والحب بغير فضيلة كأزهار بغير عطر.
* الحياة والحب والفضيلة ثلاثة عناصر في ذات واحدة مستقلة ومطلقة.
* الحب هو الحياة، هو الشعلة التي تدفيء القلوب وتضيء الحياة. هو القوة التي تجعل من الظلام نوراً، ومن اليأس املاً ومن الشتاء ربيعاً.
* الحب شعاع ينبعث من القلب فتراه العين نسمات علي ثغر الزهر، وصفاء في زرقة الموج، وهناءً في نفحات النسيم ولحناً جميلاً في حفيف الشجر.
* الحب هو اول فاعل خير علي وجه الارض.
* الحب هو قوة توطيد العلاقات بين المخلوقات.
* الحب قوة غير منظورة وراء المرئيات، كامنة في ضمير الوجود.



​
136- الوقوع فى الحب من أول نظرة



هل للحب زمن محدد؟! ألسنا نقع في الحب دون ان ندري؟! ألا نسمع ان فلاناً احب من اول نظرة؟! ان الحب الذي من هذا النوع لا يعدو ان يكون نزوة عابرة أو رغبة جنسية متسترة. فهو حب لا يبني علي الانسجام والتوافق بين شخصيتن بقدر ما يقوم علي اعجاب او افتتان بالشكل الخارجي.
ولو قدر لهذين الشخصين ان يتزوجا لاكتشفا ان هذا الحب لا يصلح اساساً للزواج، ولا شك انك تسمع ايها القاريء العزيز عن عائلات كثيرة تعيش في تعاسة وشجار مستمر لأن طباع وميول الزوجين غير متفقة ولا منسجمة.
فالشاب (او الشابة) المحروم من الحنان ـ اما لظروف عائلية قاسية، او لأنه يعاني من الشعور بالنقص ـ سريع الاندفاع نحو اي شخص يظهر له اي نوع من الاهتمام او الحنان. وهذا النوع المندفع بعواطفه يكون سريع التغير، شديد الحساسية.
والحب المبني علي العاطفة فقط حب يزول بسرعة ويتأثر بكل التيارات.
فالحب الحقيقي هو حب الشخصية ككل لا الجمال الخارجي فقط، هو حب أرادي فيه تفكير واقتناع كامل وطلب ارشاد الله قبل كل شيد.
فإذا نظرنا للحب هذه النظرة السامية واعتبرناه جزءاً من ارادة الله في حياتنا، فأننا نسمو بمعني الحب عن ان يكون مجرد عبث صبياني. فالحب بهذا المعني هو اختيار رفيق الحياة، وهذا الاختيار تتوقف عليه سعادتنا ونجاحنا في حياتنا. فلا نتسرع اذاً بل لننتظر حتي تتزن عواطفنا وتنضج شخصياتنا.


ولقد وضع احد علماء الفس مقياساً للنضج النفسي فقال ان الشخص الناضج نفسياً هو الشخص الذي : 


1) يكون لنفسه مثلاً وقيماً وأهتمامات يحاول الوصول اليها بحيث تكون هذه المثل اهدافاً كبيرة لا مجرد تحقيق رغبات عابرة.
2) يقيم نفسه تقيماً صحيحاً فيري نفسه علي حقيقتها بحيث يتفق رأيه في نفسه مع رأي الناس فيه فلا يظن في نفسه اكثر من اللازم ولا يقلل من شأن نفسه اقل من اللازم. 
3) يكون لنفسه فلسفة متكاملة في الحياة فلا نراه يتصرف بطريقة في موقف معين، ثم يتصرف بطريقة اخري اذا صادف نفس الموقف، فالشخص الذي اختار الحياة كمسيحي ننتظر منه ان يتصرف تصرفاً مسيحياً في كل الظروف.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

137- أحببت كثيرات من أول نظرة



* انا شاب في الثانية والعشرين. كلما رأيت فتاةاشعر بالحب يجذبني اليها، وأعدها بالزواج. إلي ان التقي بفتاة جديدة، فأكرر الشييء نفسه. اشعر بالندم والخوف علي اسرتي من هذه العلاقات المتجددة بتجدد معرفتي بأي فتاة، اريد حلاً سريعاً.
* إن مشكلة عدد كبير من الناس انهم لا يعرفون معني الحب، فيخلطون بينه وبين الاشتهاء والرغبة في الاستحواز. ولذا تعتقد انك تحب من اول نظرة. وانك تبدل حبك كلما نظرت الي اخري جديدة.
ولكي اقرب لك الفكرة. تصور انك تريد شراء رباط للعنق فتذهب الي المحل. وتري واحداً فيعجبك وتريد شراءه. لكن البائع يقدم لك آخر فتترك الأول وتمسك بالآخر. ثم ينصحك صديقك برباط ثالث فتترك الاثنين وتتمسك بالثالث. هل تسمي هذاً حباً لرباط العنق؟! انه مجرد رغبة في التملك او الاستحواز.
لو كنت تحب حقيقة لشعرت ان كل بنات الارض لا يلفتن نظرك لأنك تحب فتاة واحدة، خصصت ذاتك لها، كما خصصت هي نفسها لك. هذا هو الحب. وغير ذلك ليس حباً.




​
138- هل الحب مرض وغش



الحب عند البعض مرض، والمرض قد ملك بناصيتهم، وامسك بزمام مشاعرهم وأحاسيسهم وعواطفهم، فبات الشاب عاشقاً ولهان لا يحس بمن حوله، ولا يشعر بمن يحدثه، يجلس في مدرسته كالحائر المذهول، فيلقي الدرس وليس له اذن تسمع، او عقل يعي!!
اجل ان الحب بحسب ما نشاهده في هذه الايام حب غاش وسيلته التغرير، وغايته الشر والتدمير، تدمير الشرف وتحطيم الأسر، وقد يكون بعض الشباب في حبه باديء ذي بدء بريئاً طاهراً حسن النية سليم الطوية، لكنه اذ يدخل الي الاعماق يسقط، اجل فلهذا عين ما قاله حكيم الأجيال : ( أياخذ انسان ناراً في حضنه ولا تحترق ثيابه، او يمشي انسان فوق الجمر ولا تكتوي رجلاه؟!

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

139-الحب والثراء النفسى



عطاء الحب هو عطاء الذات... عطاء النفس... عطاء الوجود... وهو اثمن من اي عطاء مادي.. واي عطاء مادي مهما عظم لا يوازي ذرة من العطاء النفسي الذي يمنحه المحب لمحبوبه. ولهذا فالإنسان لا يستطيع بمال الدنيا كله ان يحصل علي ذرة اهتمام من انسان اخر. ان الثراء النفسي هو ما يهم في علاقة الحب... المحب يدرك مدي الثراء النفسي الذي يتمتع به محبوبه وابداً لا ينظر الي ما يملكه من مال واشياء. المال والاشياء لا تزيد مكانة عند محبوبه.



​
140- باسم الحب يخطب 300 فتاة


لعل اعظم برهان واسطع دليل علي مبلغ ما وصل اليه استهتار بعض الشبان بالمرأة، تلك القضية العجيبة التي عرضت علي المحاكم الانجليزية سنة 1926 قضية شاب يدعي (جورج ليزلي) اخذ يتاجر بقلوب النساء يبيع منها ويشتري كيفما يشاء باسم الحب، وقد قال له القاضي : (انك رجل تعيش علي النصب المنظم، ويكيفيك لعنة انك قد خربت بيوتاً كثيرة، وسحقت قلوباً كسيرة، وارتكبت جرائم عديدة باسم الحب والحب منك بريء)!!
ولقد اثبت التحقيق ان عدد خطيباته 300 وانه تزوج 11 امرأة ووجدوا عنده اكثر من 5100 رسالة غرام من خطيباته المختلفات واكثر من 600 صورة فوتــــوغرافية لهم، وبلغ مجموع الديون التي تطالبه بها الفتــيات 7729 جنــــيهاً وكان يجيب المتهم علي المحكمة بوقاحة غريبة، حتي ان المحقـــق قـــــال له : (انك اوقح متهم وقف امامي وقد ظهر لي ان حياتك كانت سلسلة جرائم متصلة الحلقات علي حساب ما تسميه الحب)!!
تلك قصة شاب عاشق مستهتر، فهل بعد هذا يظل انصار الحب يدافعون عنه؟! وهل بعد هذا تصر علي ان نسمي هذا النوع من التسيب (حباً)؟! ان الحب ليس للهو والمجون، ولا للشهوات والتسالي، لكن الحب للزواج، وللزواج فقط!!

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

- نعم.. أنت


نعم فأنت ايها الشاب العزيز ضعيف ازاء المواقف الحرجة التي تزج نفسك بنفسك اليها. ضعيف عن ان تقاوم. ثم ضعيف عن ان ترفض ممهدات السقوط حاسباً انها امور لا خطر فيها ولا شر. أما الخطر فعظيم، واما الشر فلابد منه طالما تصر علي التلاقي وعلي الخلوة، وعلي النجوي، وعلي الشكوي، ولو كنت شمشون الجبار!!




​
142- هل سأندم



* احببت زميلة في الكلية بكل اخلاص وصارحتها بحبي وعرفتها بشخصيتي، ولكن لما كانت من الاسكندرية، فقد طلب اهلها ان يحولوها الي كلية في الاسكندرية لتكون بجوارهم، وقبل تحويلها احسست انها تبادلني نفس الشعور، لكنها تخاف علي من الندم؟! فهي تكبرني باربع سنوات، ولو ان فارق السن ليس مشكلة بالنسبة لي. لكن بعض اصدقائي حذروني، ولو انني مازالت اراسلها عن طريق قريبة لي من آن الي آخر.
وكان في نيتي ان اتقدم لخطبتها وانا في السنة الرابعة من الدراسة، ولكن الآن قد تسرب الشك الي نفسي، ولم اعد اعرف سلامة موقفي؟! انا في حيرة وعذاب. انها انسانة لا تعوض، وانا في حيرة وعذاب. ماذا افعل.



Cz


نصيحتي اليك ان تنسي الموضوع، فلست اظن ان اهلك سيوافقون علي ارتباطك بهذه الفتاة، ولست اظنها هي تنتظر ذلك، ليعطك الله فتاة اخري تاسبك في العمر، ولابد ان الله سيمنحها من يسعدها، ويكون مناسباً لعمرها.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

143- هل تشكو من عالم اللاحب



بعض منا يشكو الي حد ما، وبنسب مختلفة، من الام الوحدة، ويتخبط في ضيق نفسي وعطش روحي. هذه الآلام هي ـ في العمق ـ وليدة فشل في الحب. والمحزن حقاً في هذه الاوضاع كلها، هو انكفاونا علي ذواتنا وانشغالنا بأنفسنا... هذا الانشغال (الانا) هو اكبر عقبة في طريق حياة الحب.




​
144- الحب والفرح والسلام



بوجه عام يكون المعيار فى الحب السليم هو الفرح والسلام الداخلى الذى ينتج عنه، فإذا فقدت فرحك يجب ان تعرف انك اخطأت فى شييء ما، اذا لاحظت ان علاقتك مع الاخر ولدت فيك الحزن بدلاً من الفرح، والانطواء بدلاً من الانطلاق، والاهتمام بالذات بدلاً من الاهتمام بالآخر الذى تحبه، فبالتأكيد هناك شيء ما غير صحيح فى هذه العلاقة. تستطيع ان تحكم على الشجرة من ثمارها. انظر الى ثمار حبك واحكم علـــيها >هل يجــــتنى من الشوك عنب او من الحسك تين< (مت 7:16).
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

145- الحب المزيف



* أنا شاب، أبلغ من العمر ثلاثة وعشرين عاماً، وأعمل بالتدريس.، حكايتي بدأت في أيام دراستي عندما تعرفت علي فتاة وأحببتها، وأتفقنا علي الزواج وحلمنا بمستقبل واحد يجمعنا0 وحدث أن أنقطعت علاقتنا لفترة بسبب مرضي، وبعدها، وجدتها في رفقة شاب آخر، صدمت وتعمدت أن أواجهها، فأرتبكت، وحاولت بعدها الاتصال بي لتبرر موقفها، فرفضت وقطعت كل صلة لي بها0
أنتبهت إلي دراستي وحصلت علي الشهادة وبدأت عملي، وفي قرارة نفسي لم أعد أثق في أي فتاة، ولكني قابلت في بيت صديق لي، قريبة له جذبتني برقتها ووداعتها وحُسن حديثها، صارحنا بعضنا بمشاعرنا، وشجعتني للمستقبل، أتممنا الخطبة، ونجهّز الآن لبيت الزوجية، وفجأة ظهرت الفتاة الأولي تحاول التقرّب إليّ بطرق شتي، ولكن دون جدوي0 ولكنني في بعض الأحيان، أجد نفسي أفكر فيها وفي أيامنا معاً، وأيضاً أفكر في مخطوبتي، وفي حبنا الكبير0
فماذا أفعل للتخلص من الحب الأول المزيف...؟!
* أعجبني فيك المقدرة علي التعبير عن نفسك وعن مشاعرك بدقة0 كما أنني أحييك علي إخلاصك لحبك سواء في الحالة الأولي، أو الثانية0
وأقول لك طالما أنهيت علاقتك الأولي وبدأت علاقة جديدة ومعلنة أمام الجميع وأحتفلت بخطبتك بعد مباركة الاسرتين فلا معني ولا مبرر لتفكيرك في الفتاة الأولي0 أنا أعلم أنها هي التي تطاردك ولكن لا تنسي أنها أرتبطت بغيرك في مرضك وأرتبكت عندما واجهتها0 حذار من أن تترك قلبك الطيب يشفق علي الفتاة الأولي التي تركتك من قبل0 فتخزل مخطوبتك وتحنث بوعدك لها دون أن تكون قد أقترفت في حقك ذنباً0
سر في طريقك الذي استرحت اليه وسوف تقدر أن تتغلب علي شعورك بالعطف علي الأولي0





146- بين الواقع والخيال



* انا شاب عمري 20 عاماً احب جارتي ـ التي تقيم بالشارع المقابل لنا ـ منذ اربع سنوات. ولما فشلت طوال هذه المدة في ان اكلمها لأعبر لها عن محبتي سلمتها خطاباً احكي لها فيه قصة حبي، ولكنها رفضت خطابي وتركتني. لقد صدمت برد فعلها نحوي ولكني اشعر انها تحبني فنافذة بيتها تطل علي نافذة بيتي.
واخيراً علمت من احد اصدقائي ان فتاتي ستخطب لرجل في الثلاثين من عمره لا يحمل مؤهلاً ولكنه يمتلك شقة وسيارة.
انني في حيرة واخاف عليها فالمال قد جعلها تنصرف عمن يحبها لترتبط بمن هو اقل من مستواهاعلمياً واديباً. ماذا افعل
* انك تفكر بطريقة خيالية جداً، فأنت تتصور ان الفتاة تحبك لأن نافذة بيتها تطل علي نافذتك فقط. ثم ترسل لها خطاباً فترفضه الفتاة بكل كبرياء وحكمة... ومع ذلك تؤكد انها تحبك.
والاغرب من ذلك انك تريد ان تختار لها الزوج الذي يناسبها.
عزيزي المشكلة انك شاب يعيش في الخيال، وهي فتاة تعرف مصلحتها، ابتعد عن طريقها ودعها تقرر لنفسها ما تريده، فكل إنسان حر في اختيار الطريق الذي يراه، وعليه ان يتحمل مسئولية هذا الاختيار ونتائجة سواءكانت هذه النتائج طيبة او سيئة. فلست وصياً عليها ولا علاقة تربطكما تسمح لك بالتدخل في شؤونها.
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

​147- ليس فى القلب جنان



هناك فرق بين الحب والشهوة إذ الشهوة هي حب الصورة الحسنة، اما الحب فيكون حين تميز النفس شيئاً وراء هذه الصورة، لهذا فإن من يدعي انه يحب من نظرة واحدة لا يكون حبه إلا ضرباً من الشهوة لأنه لا يكون قد تعلق إلا بالصورة الحسنة، اما معرفة هذه الصورة فيتطلب وقتاً أطول، كذلك من يزعم انه يحب اثنين، فإنما هذه شهوة وليس حباً، فلابد ان نؤمن بالوحدانية في الحب لأنه شبيه بالايمان باله واحد ودين واحد. وفي امثاله المشهورة "ليس في القلب حبان، ولا في السماء ربان".




​
148- أشعر بالإنجذاب والحب لكل فتاة أراها



* كتب أحد الشباب يطلب المشورة فقال... مشكلتى اننى اشعر بالانجذاب والحب لكل فتاة أراها... فأتمنى خطبتها.. وأتخيل نفسى زوجاً لها ليست هناك فتاة معينة تدور حولها أحلامى فى الارتباط... بل أى فتاة تقع عليها عيناى أراها جذابة جميلة وتصلح زوجة.
* تحية لصاحب هذه الرسالة لصدقه فى رسالته فهو يعبر عما يحس به سواء كان هذا الاحساس يصلح أو لا يصلح ليقوم عليه اختيار شخص لعشرة العمر كله بالارتباط بالزواج، تلك العلاقة المقدسة التى يكلل بها الله حياة الزوج والزوجة. لتكون ارتباط العمر، وأقبال الزوجين على عش الزوجية بنية خالصة وعزم على استمرار هذا الارتباط بينهما طول العمر.



ابنى العزيز .. ابنتى العزيزة أكاد أسمع صوتك وأنت تقرأ هذه الكلمات لتوجه رأيك للابن العزيز صاحب الرسالة وتقول له ولكل من له هذا الشعور نفسه "يا ترى ما رأى أى فتاة من اللاتى تنجذب إليهن لو أبلغتها بقولك" رأيتك.. ولما رأيتك أحببتك، واريد ان اتزوجك فما رأيك؟!".
أى فتاة لن تقبل الزواج من شخص احبها من النظرة الاولى، وأراد ان يرتبط بها حتى قبل أن يكلمها كلمة واحدة وبخاصة عندما تعرف الفتاة أنه حالما يرى فتاة اخرى فإنه يحبها ويريد الزواج منها.
أنت حر فى اختيارك لشريك عمرك لكن هذا الاختيار له تأثير كبير جداً عليك طوال عمرك. عينك وحدها لا تكفى لاتخاذ القرار، ماذا يقول عقلك؟ ماذا يقول ضميرك عن مدى رضا الله عن هذا الاختيار؟ ما مواصفاتك كزوج؟ ما مواصفات الطرف الآخر؟
إن الحب ليس انجذاباً بالعين للشكل والجسد، فقد تشتهى العين ما لا تشتهى الروح، كما أن الحب ليس بالكلام فقط، وإنما بالعطاء وبالعمل وبالالتزام، الحب بما تكون مستعداً للتنازل عنه من اجل شريك حياتك.. الحب استعدادك للدخول فى شركة عمر مع شخص دون غيره.. الحب مساحة من التقبل والتسامح.. حياة بها تكامل بين شخصين مختلفين فشريك عمرك لم ولن يكون صورة منك هل أنت مستعد؟!
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

149- ســن الرشـــــد


* انا شاب عمري 21 عاماً انهيت دراستي التجارية. واسعي لتكوين نفسي وتأثيث الشقة التي املكها.
وانا احب جارتي منذ اربع سنوات، وهي تبادلني نفس مشاعري. ولقد تقدمت بالفعل لأبيها لأطلب الزواج بها، فإذا به يجيبني بأنه لن يفكر في هذا الموضوع إلا بعد ان تنتهي ابنته من دراستها التجارية.
ولقد اتفقت انا وفتاتي علي ان ننتظر حتي تنتهي من دراستها ثم اتقدم لوالدها مرة اخري. اما اذا لم يوافق. فسأتزوجها علي اي حال. فهي في سن الرشد وانا في ظروفي ميسرة ارجو ان تساعدني.
* جميل ان تتمسكا ببعضكما الي هذا الحد، ولكنك اخترت الطريقة الاسهل، فبدلاً من القرارات الحادة ادرس شخصية والدها وابذل جهداً لتكسبه بأن تتفهم طلباته في عريس ابنته ـ وربما كان القرار الحالي للأب افضل لكما.
ولا تسبق الاحداث بلا تفاؤل ـ فإن استمر اقتناعكما حتي تتخرج هي، فحاول مرة اخري باصرار ان تكسب الأب. وحتي ذلك الحين لتكن تصرفاتكما حكيمة في حدود اللياقة ولا تغضب الوالدين.





150- حب يمتد للجميع


الانسان المؤهل للحب لا يتمادي في عداء... ولا يلجأ الي العنف ولا يخطط لايذاء... ولا يسعد بمصيبة آخر... ويهب عن طواعية وطيب خاطر لمساعدة من يحتاجه او من يلجأ اليه... لا توجد لديه ميول سادية علي الاطلاق ولهذا فهو يتسم بالشجاعة... شجاعة مصدرها قوة ايمانية... ايمانه بالله... ولهذا فهو يحب كل مخلوقات الله ويتعاطف معها ويحترمها... ولذلك يهتم بأن يكون له دور ايجابي في الحياة، يرفض ان يكون سلبياً ويرفض ان يكون عاطلاً ويرفض ان يكون متجمداً... فهو انسان نشط، انسان منتج... انسان يعمل، ويجتهد ان يبدع وان يطور ذاته... ولهذا فهو في حالة حركة مستمرة... حركة للأمام ولأعلي... حركة ايجابية هادفة... ولذلك فهو حين يحب فإن حبه يكون حقيقياً.
فالحب الحقيقي ليس مجرد هوي وميل وانجذاب وتعلق وعاطفة... الحب الحقيقي هو موقف اتجاه وحركة وفعل... حب يمتد نحو الجميع. ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

151- الفارق الاجتماعى


* اصبحت حائرة لا ادري اين اجد العون، فقد توطدت مشاعرالالفة والاحترام بين عالتي وبين طالب يسكن عندنا. ثم تطورت الالفة بيني وبينه الي حب يربطنا، وهو الان يسعي الي خطبتي ولكني في حيرة من امري، فهو شاب جامعي، ولكنه يعيش بافكار قريته،لهذا يريدني ان لا اكمل تعليمي. وان اردت فلانتسب لاحدي الكليات مثل كلية التربية. مع ان املي في التعليم لا يقف عند هذا الحد، فانا اجاهد لالتحق بكلية الهندسة، ثم اتقدم الي الماجستير ثم الدكتواره باذن الله، لاني متفوقة في الدراسة 
لقد تعرفت عليه منذ ثلاث سنوات واحببته، ولكني اعاني صراعاً بين عقلي الذي يقول لي ان هذا ليس حباً بل مراهقة "كما تقول لي اختي الكبري، التي دائماً تذكرني بفارق العمر والفارق الاجتماعي بيننا" وقلبي يمنعني من التخلي عنه رغم كثرة اخطائه. هل اطاوع قلبي او عقلي.
* ان التعود علي ملاقاة انسان يخلق فينا ما نسميه احياناً "حباً" هناك فرق بين الاعجاب والاحترام المتبادل وبين الحب الذي يصنع زواجاً. الحب الذي يصنع الزواج هو الحب المتناسق المتشابه. فقد صنع الله حواء لادم معيناً نظيره. وكلما كان هناك توافق بينك وبين شريك حياتك، صارت حياتك سعيدة.
تقولين في خطابك ان هناك فارقاً في السن والمجتمع بينكما، وواضح ان هناك اختلافاً في الفكر، أؤكد لك ان هذه الخلافات ستزيد بمرور السنين، فدعينا نرتبط بالمتوافق، لنجد الحياة ذات المعني وذات القيمة.




​
152- وأيضاً قــالــــوا



* قلب المرأة اعظم مصدر للحنان والعطف اذا ما امتلكه الله وصار له بالايمان.
* كل اضواء الحياة الباهرة وكل ابتسامات الزهور اليانعة. وكل موجات البحر الباردة. كلها تستطيع ان تعبر عن حنان المرأة الوفية.
* أي جمال في الطبيعة لا يستطيع ان ينافس جمال المرأة التي تحب زوجها.
* الجمال الطبيعي الذي خلقه الله هو أجمل جمال.
* الجمال هو جمال الفضيلة. وجمال العفة. وجمال السجايا وجمال العقل وجمال الايمان. ويا حبذا لو اجتمع هذا الجمال مع جمال المنظر وحسن المظهر ونقاوة الجوهر.
* حينما يعرف الرجل كيف يعامل زوجته علي انها زهرة جميلة رائعة فأنها لن تلبث ان تملأ جو حياته بالعطر والبهجة والسرور.
* من ينشد الكمال تصبح عروسه رابحة لأنه يعاملها بالمودة وبالتالي تفتح له فؤادها فيعزف علي أوتار قلبها ارق الحان الحياة. فيسعد الأثنان في واحة الوفاء.
* لن تكون الجنة لي اذا لم الق فيها زوجتي.
* لا يشفي في الحياة من له قلب يخفق مع قلبه0
* إن اهم واجبات الزوج واهم صفات الزواج الناجح هو ان يعرف كيف يشعر زوجته بأنه يحبها ويخلص في حبها، ولسوف يحصد من السعادة بقدر ما يعطي من الحب.
* ايها الزوج ان زوجتك هي نصفك الثاني. انها نصف عقلك ونصف قلبك ونصف حياتك. وهي النصف الحلو الرقيق. انها زوجة وليست خادمة. كما انها ليست مجرد آلة لإنجاب الابناء.
* الحب جمال المشقات الاليمة. وبلسم الجروح الكليمة. * الحب عاطفة سامية... واحساس مرهف... وشعور فياض... ينهل منه كل شارب ولا ينضب.. وعطاء متدفق لا ينقد.. وثمر جميل عذب لا يبيد.
* الحب اساس العلاقات السوية بين بني البشر... واقوي من روابط الدم والنسب.
* الحب انكار الذات.. وتحرر من قيود النفس... يسمو بالإنسان الي كل ما هو خير وجميل0
* الحب نبض الحياة والأمل ومتحف المشاعر الجميلة... والاحاسيس الرقيقة.
* الحب اساس كل خير... واساس كل فعل طيب... لانه عطاء متدفق... وبذل متجدد... ومنح دائم... وتضحية بلا مقابل!!

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

153- علاقة الحب بالعمر الطويل



الحب ضرورة لكل انسان، فهو لا يستطيع ان يعيش بدونه، ففي احدي الدراسات عن المعمرين في العالم، اتضح ان الحب هو سبب طول عمرهم، فهو وقودهم وزادهم الذي مكنهم من البقاء احياء لعمر طويل ويصف كثيرون من فلاسفة الاخلاق الحب، بأنه فضيلة الفضائل اذ ينطوي في صميمه علي قيمة اخلاقية كبري، ألا وهي الاراده الخيرة او النية الطيبة، الحب ليس مجرد عاطفة بل هو ايضاً طاقة وانتاج.
ربما كان للحب من القوة ما يسمح للمحبين في بعض الاحيان ان يحققوا من الافعال مالا طاقة لغير ذوي الارادة القوية، وتكون عاطفة الحب النبيل الطاهر هي اساس تلك الطاقة المثمرة
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع من اعداد استاذة fulaa

ومنقول 
للاستفادة 


وقرائتة على عدة ايام 
لانة اعجبنى 
يا رب يكون بفائدة لكم شباب


----------

